# Sticky  2017 Civil Service ALL POSTS !!!!!



## 43225

New to Masscops just have a couple questions regarding this upcoming Civil Service exam.

I interned with Mass State Police VFAS in college in 2015 and they basically told me although I had NH residency to just take the 2015 test to see what its like. I ended up scoring a 98 but obviously that doesn't much matter knowing that I had no residency preference.

Long story short I ended up moving to Boston (because I like it out here, not strictly for police work) and working over at Mass General. A lot of the veteran BPD officers coming into MGH are telling me that this is the year to have Boston residency, claiming a bunch of them are retiring before they "hook me up with those stupid body cameras". Any word on if there is any truth to Boston supposedly hiring a lot of new officers this year?

Also, does having EMT Basic actually add points to your score or just give you "preference" compared to somebody without it?

Any info on really anything in regards to Boston hiring is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Todd

I can't say for sure, last time I took the test was a while ago but I remember it said you can get some points for your years of part time sworn officer service and EMT. I don't think this has changed but I believe residential preference is only good if you've lived in the city or town at least a year before taking the test.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

No points, no preference, just a leg up on your application.


----------



## felony

You do get points for full time sworn experience. Your Chief must write a letter to HRD. They give you 100th of a point per year or something like that. I never bothered my Chief when I was taking CS to have him write the letter.


----------



## the jeff

Is there a dress requirement for the exam? I've only taken RI tests where suits are required.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Although its been many years since I've taken a Civil Service Exam I'm pretty sure the short answer is still no. Now I would't suggest rolling in looking like a ragamuffin but a clean pair of jeans/pants and polo shirt and you should be fine. Now if your eventually lucky enough down the road to get a card for a department or you look out of state then I would certainly dress to impress.


----------



## CapeSpecial

Nope. You can show up in sweatpants and a dirty t shirt and it won't make any difference. Now, a department giving their own exam is another story.


----------



## pahapoika

Dress comfortably especially in the warmer weather.

Not sure what they do now , but in the past the test sites have been held in the older public schools, _read_ No A/C


----------



## sf1530

I had a couple questions about the upcoming exam I can't seem to find the answers to. How is the exam scored? Are all three parts weighed the same? It seems that the work styles questionnaire might be messing people up.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

You guys know that plumbers and mechanics get paid alot more and rarely get shot at right?
Just sayin'.


----------



## MassM123

The way I read it on the Civil Service website was, your prior municipal time only counts toward the municipal list, and doesn't count towards the MSP list, which is kind of BS.


----------



## Jrod6

Good luck to everyone taking the exam tomorrow. I've been reading the study guide for the past month front to back, back to front. Hopefully this was enough. I will be at the Lynn location good luck to anyone who's there as welll


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Best of luck!!


----------



## unexpo

Good luck! I'll be taking it in Worcester


----------



## sf1530

Good luck everyone! See ya in Quincy lol.


----------



## Jrod6

Yo


woodyd said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't recommend working OT till 0400 the morning of the test lol. But the OT will help to pay the mortgage in Boston so I can have residency for the 2019 test


Youre working until 4am and taking the test at 9am?


----------



## visible25

woodyd said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't recommend working OT till 0400 the morning of the test lol. But the OT will help to pay the mortgage in Boston so I can have residency for the 2019 test


Peers Described as "moody"


----------



## Jrod6

Think it went well, I don't want to get too deep into the questions since you agree not to discuss what questions were on the test by signature. Anyone know when the scores are released? Also with a passing grade does veterans preference add 2 points to your final score?

Lastly, can someone please tell me what constitutes as "disabled veterans preference"? I know I don't qualify because I sustained no injury while serving but someone whos "disabled" how would they preform on the job as a police officer or MSP? It just sounds odd to me.

thanks for any answers,


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm a new poster here but I recently took the civil service exam today. I felt pretty good overall about how I did, but my question was more of a what if?
I'd be surprised if I got 3 wrong on the exam, but for the sake of argument let's say I did. I'm just curious what that would leave my score at exactly? I know it's a 100 point scale with the 2 bonus points for vets (which I am not). And I'm only talking about the written/scenario question aspect of the LEAB test. So ultimately I'm just asking if I got 3 questions wrong am I screwed? Basically just asking how many wrong answers is too many? I have a family member in the Staties who said he got a 97 back in like 02 maybe. This guy is thick as shit too so I'm having a hard time figuring how the scoring system works. I mean 48 questions you'd think each would be worth 2 points roughly, meaning 2 wrong puts you at 96?

I've heard guys saying before anything below a 96 and you should just forget about it so..

Thanks in advance for the responses


----------



## HighwayJanitor

Naturally the night before the exam I have the overnight (tow truck) and wouldn't you believe it was busy? Three crashes two OUI and two revoked registrations. That's alright though. I NAILED IT on the test


----------



## visible25

Jrod6 said:


> Think it went well, I don't want to get too deep into the questions since you agree not to discuss what questions were on the test by signature. Anyone know when the scores are released? Also with a passing grade does veterans preference add 2 points to your final score?
> 
> Lastly, can someone please tell me what constitutes as "disabled veterans preference"? I know I don't qualify because I sustained no injury while serving but someone whos "disabled" how would they preform on the job as a police officer or MSP? It just sounds odd to me.
> 
> thanks for any answers,


Yeah, definitely don't go into detail about the questions- civil service have hired agents to track down people who talk/post about it. That's why they made a big deal out of it this year.

As for the scores, I got mine emailed around 8pm so check your inbox.

'Disabled' vets is a thing the state introduced as a feel good for people, rest assured they all get bounced at the medical.


----------



## kenzo

jgraham11 said:


> Hi, I'm a new poster here but I recently took the civil service exam today. I felt pretty good overall about how I did, but my question was more of a what if?
> I'd be surprised if I got 3 wrong on the exam, but for the sake of argument let's say I did. I'm just curious what that would leave my score at exactly? I know it's a 100 point scale with the 2 bonus points for vets (which I am not). And I'm only talking about the written/scenario question aspect of the LEAB test. So ultimately I'm just asking if I got 3 questions wrong am I screwed? Basically just asking how many wrong answers is too many? I have a family member in the Staties who said he got a 97 back in like 02 maybe. This guy is thick as shit too so I'm having a hard time figuring how the scoring system works. I mean 48 questions you'd think each would be worth 2 points roughly, meaning 2 wrong puts you at 96?
> 
> I've heard guys saying before anything below a 96 and you should just forget about it so..
> 
> Thanks in advance for the responses


I believe the other 2 sections of the exam gets weighted out to your overall score as well but now sure how they place a numerical value to opinionated questions. It says if you score lower than 70% on the Ability test, you fail the exam.

as for the 96, it all depends on your residency and the municipality. I know a few people who got hired who were in the upper 80's because there weren't a lot of candidates to being with.


----------



## Guest

visible25 said:


> Yeah, definitely don't go into detail about the questions- civil service have hired agents to track down people who talk/post about it. That's why they made a big deal out of it this year.
> 
> As for the scores, I got mine emailed around 8pm so check your inbox.
> 
> 'Disabled' vets is a thing the state introduced as a feel good for people, rest assured they all get bounced at the medical.


Wait, you took the test today and got the scores by 8pm? I'm sorry if I'm missing something that just seems insanely fast


----------



## Jrod6

woodyd said:


> Veterans preference is 2 points for MSP, absolute preference for municipal and Transit.
> Disabled Veteran is a different preference, ranked higher than Veteran. You qualify if you have a percentage disability rating from the VA. The VA and HRD apparently have different standards, thus it is possible for the VA to consider you disabled and HRD to consider you medically qualified.


So no extra 2 points for municipal or transit? Also I understand how you are given disabled Veterans prefers since I read just about every page on mass.gov. My question is if you're disabled more then 10% then how can you be "street ready". As someone said earlier they all get weeded out at the medical exam. Wonder if that's true.

Kinda ticked off if the 2 points don't go towards municipal or transit since I have no desire for the highway... I just don't think I would cut it.


----------



## pahapoika

woodyd said:


> Yessir. Special assignment OT- basically we hire 1-2 extra bodies on weekend nights from 11-4 to cover the increased call volume and nightclub let out. Normally it's easy $ and I take it whenever I can, last night I obviously shouldn't have.
> But we had a lot of holes due to the CS test today, the Chief is really good about making sure that anyone taking the test gets the shift off, and one of the first half bosses took one for the team and stayed till 0700, so I figured I'd at least help out until 4.


That's a tough hit  when I was young and dumb asked the 11 to 7 shift Commander for some time off - negative !
Rolled into the statie test, no sleep, five coffees and scored a 96


----------



## Danusmc0321

Jrod, Just because you have a disability rating through the va doesn't mean your actually disabled with a physical limitation. If you get any disability through the VA, 10% or over, you just send the paperwork to cs when your discharged. 10% gives you disabled vet preference through the cs. I'm considered a "disabled vet", but I assure you I perform the job just fine. If you get 30% through the military you are considered disabled and get health care for life through the va, for cs it's only 10.


----------



## Jrod6

Danusmc0321 said:


> Jrod, Just because you have a disability rating through the va doesn't mean your actually disabled with a physical limitation. If you get any disability through the VA, 10% or over, you just send the paperwork to cs when your discharged. 10% gives you disabled vet preference through the cs. I'm considered a "disabled vet", but I assure you I perform the job just fine. If you get 30% through the military you are considered disabled and get health care for life through the va, for cs it's only 10.


That's what I'm trying to understand. No doubt in my mind that you can preform the job 100%. I guesss I screwed myself when I ETS'D. What did you claim for your disability?


----------



## HuskyH-2

visible25 said:


> Yeah, definitely don't go into detail about the questions- civil service have hired agents to track down people who talk/post about it. That's why they made a big deal out of it this year.
> 
> As for the scores, I got mine emailed around 8pm so check your inbox.
> 
> 'Disabled' vets is a thing the state introduced as a feel good for people, rest assured they all get bounced at the medical.


Your a bad person


----------



## unexpo

They have to post scores within 60 days by law


----------



## Shenanigans

unexpo said:


> They have to post scores within 60 days by law


60 Days? the 2015 test was in April.. Scores didn't come out till October


----------



## wryman

September 1st you will get your score


----------



## Jrod6

woodyd said:


> The preference for municipal and Transit is far more generous than two points- a Veteran with a 70 is just above a non-Veteran with 100. This has been discussed numerous times on MassCops, use the search feature. And no, there are disabled Veterans who pass the medical and get hired. Two different sets of standards used by the VA and HRD to determine VA disability and HRD medical clearance.


Well sounds good, glad I have the vets preference then. Guess we play the waiting game until then. Gl to everyone who took the exam. Seems like everyone I spoke too seems overly confident about their score, let's see if reality take them back to earth when the scores come back.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

woodyd said:


> The fact that a 96 is a no go shows how screwed up the system really is. Anyplace else, 96 would be a great score. They should get rid of the bullshit personality questions and add reading and math questions at a higher than eighth grade level.


Got two of those dreaded 96's.

It gives you a staggering false sense of hope only to be crushed to smithereens. 

It was definitely the personality portion that toasted me. I'm certain I picked "strong" as opposed to "very strong" a few too many times.


----------



## Clydon94

jgraham11 said:


> Hi, I'm a new poster here but I recently took the civil service exam today. I felt pretty good overall about how I did, but my question was more of a what if?
> I'd be surprised if I got 3 wrong on the exam, but for the sake of argument let's say I did. I'm just curious what that would leave my score at exactly? I know it's a 100 point scale with the 2 bonus points for vets (which I am not). And I'm only talking about the written/scenario question aspect of the LEAB test. So ultimately I'm just asking if I got 3 questions wrong am I screwed? Basically just asking how many wrong answers is too many? I have a family member in the Staties who said he got a 97 back in like 02 maybe. This guy is thick as shit too so I'm having a hard time figuring how the scoring system works. I mean 48 questions you'd think each would be worth 2 points roughly, meaning 2 wrong puts you at 96?
> 
> I've heard guys saying before anything below a 96 and you should just forget about it so..
> 
> Thanks in advance for the responses


You can come out of that test feeling like a million bucks and still score low in CS case a 94 and below. No one knows how the test is scored, its one big mystery, my advice would be not to wait around for the CS and try non civil towns as well as reserve academies and college departments.


----------



## pahapoika

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Got two of those dreaded 96's.
> 
> It gives you a staggering false sense of hope only to be crushed to smithereens.
> 
> It was definitely the personality portion that toasted me. I'm certain I picked "strong" as opposed to "very strong" a few too many times.


----------



## pahapoika

( might have told this story before so forgive me if I'm repeating myself )
Took the "old test" back in the early nineties. It was held at the old Boston Latin just outside of Chinatown.
The troopers were already yelling at us that morning just to give you a taste of what was to come if you're lucky enough to get picked.
Apparently they ran everybody's name that applied for the test and actually arrested about 10 kids pulling them right out of the line for outstanding warrants.
It was "interesting"


----------



## unexpo

pahapoika said:


> ( might have told this story before so forgive me if I'm repeating myself )
> Took the "old test" back in the early nineties. It was held at the old Boston Latin just outside of Chinatown.
> The troopers were already yelling at us that morning just to give you a taste of what was to come if you're lucky enough to get picked.
> Apparently they ran everybody's name that applied for the test and actually arrested about 10 kids pulling them right out of the line for outstanding warrants.
> It was "interesting"


Haha, that's awesome. About the only entertainment I saw at the Worcester test site this year was some dumbass who jumped out of line, talking to himself, with a stupid grin on his face walking back towards his car. We all asked him what happened and he said "I forgot a pencil". Pretty pathetic, but somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Jrod6

unexpo said:


> Haha, that's awesome. About the only entertainment I saw at the Worcester test site this year was some dumbass who jumped out of line, talking to himself, with a stupid grin on his face walking back towards his car. We all asked him what happened and he said "I forgot a pencil". Pretty pathetic, but somewhat entertaining.


How long was the line at the Worcester location? I was at the Lynn site and Jesus Christ the line circled the entire building (Lynn English high school). Which is twice the length of Boston city hall. I'm curious if the outpour was for the MSP exam since there hasn't been one in years.


----------



## unexpo

Jrod6 said:


> How long was the line at the Worcester location? I was at the Lynn site and Jesus Christ the line circled the entire building (Lynn English high school). Which is twice the length of Boston city hall. I'm curious if the outpour was for the MSP exam since there hasn't been one in years.


Crazy long.... I was there a half hour early and we didn't get in the building to a room until 9:30 (test was supposed to start at 9). Just guessing, but I would say there were 600-700 people there.


----------



## Clydon94

unexpo said:


> Crazy long.... I was there a half hour early and we didn't get in the building to a room until 9:30 (test was supposed to start at 9). Just guessing, but I would say there were 600-700 people there.


I heard through the grapevine that this year, the total number of people taking the exam was actually a lower turnout than previous tests. But, that was just what someone said in line at the CS exam.


----------



## Guest

I've heard the amount of guys who get in trouble for various problems like drugs, citations, etc is way more than you'd think

I can't understand how someone can go into a police exam with some history of bad credit, some type of record or a ton of driving violations and think they will just forget about all that


----------



## JansenAshton

Anyone know when these will be released?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tailon630

Ya usually the scores come out mid July or August. The lists are usually established in September but aren't eligible till November. So try to forget about the scores until you get a random email about it in the summer.


----------



## MrCapias

woodyd said:


> They're released in order by score, starting with 100s and working down from there.
> I got a 78 and got my email about an hour ago. Given that 70 is the minimum passing score, I'd say that anyone who passes, will know by tomorrow morning. Failure notices usually go out the following day (Wednesday), but through process of elimination you usually know that you failed when there's no email by Tuesday evening.


I feel like this can't be how they're released. Where did you take the exam?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

You can get your scores now if you sign onto your MACS account. I got my usual "too low to get called, but high enough to have hope, 96" 
There's always 2019...


----------



## JansenAshton

I'm on my MACS account and can't find a thing.... ::face palm::


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wryman

hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogergoodwin

JansenAshton said:


> I'm on my MACS account and can't find a thing.... ::face palm::
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to use your 9 digit ID number.


----------



## JansenAshton

Rogergoodwin said:


> You have to use your 9 digit ID number.


Oh hell I don't remember it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wryman

JansenAshton said:


> Oh hell I don't remember it....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the test location


----------



## jnik84

jgraham11 said:


> I've heard the amount of guys who get in trouble for various problems like drugs, citations, etc is way more than you'd think
> 
> I can't understand how someone can go into a police exam with some history of bad credit, some type of record or a ton of driving violations and think they will just forget about all that


It's not about forgetting about it. It's about putting time and distance between your indiscretions and applying. Showing maturity and growth goes a long way. Not to mention when you are questioned about said indiscretions, which will undoubtedly happen, honesty and ownership speak volumes about character and growth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JansenAshton

Ok I got my ID number and test location, so do I have to make a new account now? How does that work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wryman

Call the MSP headquarters and ask for the Sgt. on duty. They will give you your score ID #.


----------



## wryman

Just got mine. 72 ugh


----------



## Rogergoodwin

JansenAshton said:


> Ok I got my ID number and test location, so do I have to make a new account now? How does that work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually pretty easy. Just send them your ID # and request your score. Use the link I added below. I'm probably going to send my score out to a couple departments to get a jump on the other people that are still waiting for their score.

Contact EB Jacobs


----------



## JansenAshton

Rogergoodwin said:


> It's actually pretty easy. Just send them your ID # and request your score. Use the link I added below. I'm probably going to send my score out to a couple departments to get a jump on the other people that are still waiting for their score.
> 
> Contact EB Jacobs


Thanks a lot I just emailed them. Hopefully I'll hear back soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clydon94

woodyd said:


> Don't worry too much, I know MSP is taking 71s from the last test, I got four cards with my 83, but declined because I'm holding out for my hometown.
> This is just a Rumor, but I've heard the FBI was considering taking laterals, so there may be some openings from people leaving MA jobs for the FBI.


i thought scores are going to be released late summer lol


----------



## MP503

woodyd said:


> Don't worry too much, I know MSP is taking 71s from the last test, I got four cards with my 83, but declined because I'm holding out for my hometown.
> This is just a Rumor, but I've heard the FBI was considering taking laterals, so there may be some openings from people leaving MA jobs for the FBI.


So you scored a 83 and you got four (4) cards from the MSP and you turned them down?? when did you take the exam where you scored a 83???


----------



## MP503

Rogergoodwin said:


> It's actually pretty easy. Just send them your ID # and request your score. Use the link I added below. I'm probably going to send my score out to a couple departments to get a jump on the other people that are still waiting for their score.
> 
> Contact EB Jacobs


So is this your first time taking a Civil Service exam for the Commonwealth of Massachusetts?!?!


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MP503 said:


> So you scored a 83 and you got four (4) cards from the MSP and you turned them down?? when did you take the exam where you scored a 83???


Right over your head...


----------



## MP503

After reading some of these post it made me and my friend LOL. It seems like a lot of you guys have no idea how this works and how they will contact you. FYI the MSP did NOT go all the way down to score 71 for their upcoming class for the 83RTT. The lowest score they went down to is 96. FBI will NEVER take a "laterals" from local or state police departments, hell they don't even take laterals from other federal agencies!!!!!!! If a state trooper leaves to go to the Feds they lose all their time in service because it does NOT transfer. State time to Fed time are two different things!!!!!!!!!! The list will be good from November 2017 to November 2019 for all local city/town police and Transit (MBTA) Police... You can send your test score to all 351 cities and towns, civil service or not and they will throw your test scores away in the trash. You do not contact them, Civil Service (NOT A POLICE DEPARTMENT) will contact you and tell you that ABC Police Department are looking for X amount of police officers and you are in the running.... Only time a police department will contact you is if they are NOT civil service and they put on their own test....


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MP503 said:


> After reading some of these post it made me and my friend LOL. It seems like a lot of you guys have no idea how this works and how they will contact you. FYI the MSP did NOT go all the way down to score 71 for their upcoming class for the 83RTT. The lowest score they went down to is 96. FBI will NEVER take a "laterals" from local or state police departments, hell they don't even take laterals from other federal agencies!!!!!!! If a state trooper leaves to go to the Feds they lose all their time in service because it does NOT transfer. State time to Fed time are two different things!!!!!!!!!! The list will be good from November 2017 to November 2019 for all local city/town police and Transit (MBTA) Police... You can send your test score to all 351 cities and towns, civil service or not and they will throw your test scores away in the trash. You do not contact them, Civil Service (NOT A POLICE DEPARTMENT) will contact you and tell you that ABC Police Department are looking for X amount of police officers and you are in the running.... Only time a police department will contact you is if they are NOT civil service and they put on their own test....


Something tells me that common sense is not one of your strong suits...


----------



## MP503

Rogergoodwin said:


> Right over your head...


Right over my head???? How is this over my head?

I just want to know where you people are getting your information from? Which departments are you going to send your test score out to rogergoodwin lol?


----------



## MP503

Rogergoodwin said:


> Something tells me that common sense is not one of your strong suits...


Why do you say that?? Is it because I know how civil service works since I have worked for the Commonwealth for 14+ years?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

woodyd said:


> OMG this is too funny. I'll tell you what, you should skip right over working as a Patrolman and go straight for Detective.


With detective first grade MP503 as competition, I would recommend everyone just hang up the towel now.


----------



## MP503

woodyd said:


> OMG this is too funny. I'll tell you what, you should skip right over working as a Patrolman and go straight for Detective.


Don't worry with your score of 78, department will be knocking your door down everyday all day!!! You will be Chief before you know it.
Is this your first time you took the Civil Service test??


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MP503 said:


> Don't worry with your score of 78, department will be knocking your door down everyday all day!!! You will be Chief before you know it.
> Is this your first time you took the Civil Service test??


I thought you said civil service would contact him? Now the department will? Make up your mind...


----------



## MP503

Rogergoodwin said:


> With detective first grade MP503 as competition, I would recommend everyone just hang up the towel now.


Thank you Roger for let everyone know, I wouldn't want these people to waste their time!!! I will say with your score at 96 you most likely wont get a call from local police but you are in the running still for MSP


----------



## MP503

Rogergoodwin said:


> I thought you said civil service would contact him? Now the department will? Make up your mind...


The Chief position isn't under Civil Service so since he is going to be a Chief then YES the departments will contact him.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MP503 said:


> Thank you Roger for let everyone know, I wouldn't want these people to waste their time!!! I will say with your score at 96 you most likely wont get a call from local police but you are in the running still for MSP


Got a card with a 93 last year from local pd. With the 2n+1 equation, half of the list gets a call because of all the tie scores.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MP503 said:


> Thank you Roger for let everyone know, I wouldn't want these people to waste their time!!! I will say with your score at 96 you most likely wont get a call from local police but you are in the running still for MSP


And the MSP isn't hiring for the 83RTT off this new list.


----------



## MP503

Rogergoodwin said:


> Got a card with a 93 last year from local pd. With the 2n+1 equation, half of the list gets a call because of all the tie scores.


This is why I said most likely. That's great that you got a card with a 93 and now you have a 96.


----------



## MP503

Rogergoodwin said:


> And the MSP isn't hiring for the 83RTT off this new list.


I never said they were hiring off the new list. That is why the 83 RTT called all the way down to the score of 93


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MP503 said:


> The Chief position isn't under Civil Service so since he is going to be a Chief then YES the departments will contact him.


He's from Lancaster. So no, the department would not contact him.


----------



## MP503

woodyd said:


> Oh come on, Roger he just made a mistake. They don't mind if you make a lot of mistakes like that as a Cop. When you get the facts wrong in your Police report, the defense attorney will quietly pull you aside to point out the error so you can fix it before the trial.


What mistake did I make?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MP503 said:


> What mistake did I make?


Just reread the thread. We were fucking around. Waiting for someone to take it seriously...


----------



## MP503

Rogergoodwin said:


> Just reread the thread. We were fucking around. Waiting for someone to take it seriously...


Didn't seem like you two were joking but its all good. we have woodyd over here turning down the MSP four times with a score of 83 and you who got their card with a 93 and must be on the force already. Did you take 2017 civil service test just to fuck around and keep your mind sharp you know since you got your card already in 2015


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MP503 said:


> Didn't seem like you two were joking but its all good. we have woodyd over here turning down the MSP four times with a score of 83 and you who got their card with a 93 and must be on the force already. Did you take 2017 civil service test just to fuck around and keep your mind sharp you know since you got your card already in 2015


I got my card in 2016, not the department I was waiting for. 
I don't know how you could think that a guy turning down the MSP 4 times with an 83 wasn't a little odd.


----------



## MP503

JansenAshton said:


> Thanks a lot I just emailed them. Hopefully I'll hear back soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope that you didn't do as these two guys told you to do. Do not contact anyone and do not email the MSP. They are messing with you! Civil Service HR will email you around September with your score.


----------



## JansenAshton

MP503 said:


> I really hope that you didn't do as these two guys told you to do. Do not contact anyone and do not email the MSP. They are messing with you! Civil Service HR will email you around September with your score.


Not anybody important anyway so that's a plus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP503

JansenAshton said:


> Not anybody important anyway so that's a plus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its ok no big deal. It sucks but civil service takes a long time to grade it and put the scores out due to lawsuits and complaints that people file saying the test was hard and not fair. They have make up exams for military people which will get added onto the list so the list could change a lot


----------



## Goose

This thread was an abortion even before we hit page 3.


----------



## Goose

Thread tacked.


----------



## pahapoika

It's all in masscops fun. It's part of the club
The Initiation


----------



## MrCapias

Loooooots of trolling in this thread


----------



## GoArmy14

This is beautiful


----------



## pahapoika

Just as a point of Interest we're having a "meet and greet" this June.
If any of you, young hopefuls are interested in seeing what you'll like in 20 yrs come on down ! 
There will also be a LAPD recruiter there as well


----------



## unexpo

pahapoika said:


> Just as a point of Interest we're having a "meet and greet" this June.
> If any of you, young hopefuls are interested in seeing what you'll like in 20 yrs come on down !
> There will also be a LAPD recruiter there as well


Whose "we", and what is the location? Are there going to be different departments from all over the Commonwealth?


----------



## pahapoika

unexpo said:


> Whose "we", and what is the location? Are there going to be different departments from all over the Commonwealth?


Why yes ,there's going to be representatives from all the major departments.
That's right and the Troopers , the Troopers will be there too
Yeah , that's the ticket.￼


----------



## kwflatbed

Use your investigative skills and find the thread.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> Whose "we", and what is the location? Are there going to be different departments from all over the Commonwealth?


It's nothing official. Im pretty sure it's just some guys that have masscops.com accounts. I would go, but I'm meeting up with guys from a different online forum that day.


----------



## unexpo

pahapoika said:


> Why yes ,there's going to be representatives from all the major departments.
> That's right and the Troopers , the Troopers will be there too
> Yeah , that's the ticket.￼
> 
> View attachment 7625


Right on bro. Thanks for the "heads up"


----------



## santana

My friends test at Attleboro only had 2 sections... Did they change something or was that the reason for different locations...


----------



## Rogergoodwin

santana said:


> My friends test at Attleboro only had 2 sections... Did they change something or was that the reason for different locations...


No. Your friend can't read/count to 3.


----------



## santana

Rogergoodwin said:


> No. Your friend can't read/count to 3.


No bro... My friend is very capable of counting.. No need to be a Troll, it's a legit question.. His test was missing a section and the proctor said there were only 2 parts.


----------



## unexpo

My proctor told us there were 3 parts, and told us to count all the pages before the test to make sure we had everything. If he didn't get all of the pages, he should contact HRD


----------



## santana

unexpo said:


> My proctor told us there were 3 parts, and told us to count all the pages before the test to make sure we had everything. If he didn't get all of the pages, he should contact HRD


He contacted them, hopefully it gets figured out.. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## HighwayJanitor

I'm guessing your friend lumped the work styles questionnaire and the personality questionnaire together


----------



## Rogergoodwin

santana said:


> No bro... My friend is very capable of counting.. No need to be a Troll, it's a legit question.. His test was missing a section and the proctor said there were only 2 parts.


So everyone in his class would need to make it up.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

santana said:


> No bro... My friend is very capable of counting.. No need to be a Troll, it's a legit question.. His test was missing a section and the proctor said there were only 2 parts.


Respectfully, I call bs on the test AND proctor being wrong. 
...I can hear the DI's screaming now... "attention to detail!"


----------



## Danusmc0321

You don't know that. Shit has happened with the cs tests before. I don't know where your base of knowledge is coming from, but I've worked two of these details, and picked up tests at 1 ashburn for the last test. They are vacuumed sealed and put in boxes with tape. But people put them in those packages, anything can happen. The proctors are hired help. Usually teachers who read instructions and administer the test. That's it. They advertise for them in the paper. There's usually 1 or 2 people from CS in the building to receive the tests, but they are not in every room.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Danusmc0321 said:


> You don't know that. Shit has happened with the cs tests before. I don't know where your base of knowledge is coming from, but I've worked two of these details, and picked up tests at 1 ashburn for the last test. They are vacuumed sealed and put in boxes with tape. But people put them in those packages, anything can happen. The proctors are hired help. Usually teachers who read instructions and administer the test. That's it. They advertise for them in the paper. There's usually 1 or 2 people from CS in the building to receive the tests, but they are not in every room.


I get that, with people involved anything could happen. But what's more likely
- the proctor not knowing 
-the directions the proctor reads to the class incorrectly mentioning '2' sections
-AND all the test booklets for one class being wrong.

Or...
This guys "friend" didn't pay attention.


----------



## pahapoika

Many moons ago took the Registry Police test. ( probably the last one they ever had )
We were supposed to get a 10-minute heads up before the end of the test.

Had about a dozen questions was going to save for last and just take a wild guess.
Out of nowhere it was "pencils down ! "
Looked at the guy like , really ?

To me the instructors just look like teachers trying to earn a little extra money on a Saturday. Most of the time it's obvious they've never done it before.
They never struck me as infallible.
If there was a mistake file a complaint with civil service. Wish I had many years ago.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

pahapoika said:


> Many moons ago took the Registry Police test. ( probably the last one they ever had )
> We were supposed to get a 10-minute heads up before the end of the test.
> 
> Had about a dozen questions was going to save for last and just take a wild guess.
> Out of nowhere it was "pencils down ! "
> Looked at the guy like , really ?
> 
> To me the instructors just look like teachers trying to earn a little extra money on a Saturday. Most of the time it's obvious they've never done it before.
> They never struck me as infallible.
> If there was a mistake file a complaint with civil service. Wish I had many years ago.


Ya a lot of proctors kind of "phone it in". Most get a few tests a year and the $120 isn't going to make or break them. But a red flag must have been raised when they were told to count the # of pages and they were missing a bunch. 
Idk tho, it's cheap and easy to file an appeal. Might as well.


----------



## sf1530

According to the Civil Service website scores will be released in "late summer"

2017 Police Officer and State Trooper Exam -Massachusetts


----------



## Drm122388

sf1530 said:


> According to the Civil Service website scores will be released in "late summer"
> 
> 2017 Police Officer and State Trooper Exam -Massachusetts


nice and quick


----------



## Bloodhound

Civil Service strikes again. Apparently they screwed up and denied 19 and 20yo from taking the exam. Now there's a make-up on June 24th. The question is will those who just took it get a re-do if they wish?



2017 Municipal Police Officer and MBTA Transit Police Officer


----------



## HuskyH-2

Bloodhound said:


> Civil Service strikes again. Apparently they screwed up and denied 19 and 20yo from taking the exam. Now there's a make-up on June 24th. The question is will those who just took it get a re-do if they wish?
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 Municipal Police Officer and MBTA Transit Police Officer


Doubt it. You had to give you DOB when you signed up if you weren't 21 you got denied. Only people allowed to take it again have to be 19 or 20.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

HuskyH-2 said:


> Doubt it. You had to give you DOB when you signed up if you weren't 21 you got denied. Only people allowed to take it again have to be 19 or 20.


That's great! I'm glad these kids get the advantage of knowing the questions beforehand. Sounds fair to me.


----------



## [email protected]

Apparently there was a legislative issue with the minimum age for the civil service exam last month. MA Civil Service will be holding another examination for Police Officer on June 24, 2017. This exam will only include municipal agencies, State Police is not included in this exam. The deadline to sign up is May 23, 2017. I called the civil service office and was advised that anyone can sign up for the exam. I will post the link below.

Police jobs in Massachusetts within 25 miles | Sorted by Date descending | Government Jobs


----------



## felony

When did the change the testing requirement? Back in I think 2003 they changed the testing age to 21. Now 14 years later they want to challenge it?


----------



## visible25

Before anyone freaks out about having to retake it...

"*if you were between the ages of 19 and 21 on March 25, 2017, you are now eligible to take the exam for Municipal Police and Transit Police (MBTA). "*


----------



## [email protected]

HuskyH-2 said:


> Doubt it. You had to give you DOB when you signed up if you weren't 21 you got denied. Only people allowed to take it again have to be 19 or 20.


I actually called them and asked that question. They told me if you didn't take it already this year and you are not 19 or 20 you can still sign up and take it.


----------



## HuskyH-2

[email protected] said:


> I actually called them and asked that question. They told me if you didn't take it already this year and you are not 19 or 20 you can still sign up and take it.


As in if you only selected trooper, you can take the muni test? Now the exam is in June does that mean your residency has to be a year to that date?


----------



## HuskyH-2

[email protected] said:


> I actually called them and asked that question. They told me if you didn't take it already this year and you are not 19 or 20 you can still sign up and take it.


Update: HRD gave me the opposite answer through email. Only available for certain age group.


----------



## [email protected]

HuskyH-2 said:


> Update: HRD gave me the opposite answer through email. Only available for certain age group.


That's odd because I called their 1800 number and I stated that I was not 19 or 20 and did not sign up for the previous exam. I then asked if it would be possible for me to take the exam in June and she said yes most defiantly. I will try and email them tonight and see if I get the same answer.


----------



## HuskyH-2

[email protected] said:


> That's odd because I called their 1800 number and I stated that I was not 19 or 20 and did not sign up for the previous exam. I then asked if it would be possible for me to take the exam in June and she said yes most defiantly. I will try and email them tonight and see if I get the same answer.


I called and they stated if you didn't take any version of the exam your good to go, regardless of age.


----------



## MP503

I Love the Commonwealth of Massachusetts!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## wryman

Mass Civil Service on Twitter


----------



## Crefton

Clydon94 said:


> I heard through the grapevine that this year, the total number of people taking the exam was actually a lower turnout than previous tests. But, that was just what someone said in line at the CS exam.


I heard this as well


----------



## unexpo

I've also heard this from multiple police officers


----------



## visible25

Stupid question but if you're 19/20 then what's the purpose of taking the test if you can't be appointed as an officer until you're 21? 

Or is it one of those thoughts that it takes so long for people to get on they'll be 21


----------



## wwonka

visible25 said:


> Stupid question but if you're 19/20 then what's the purpose of taking the test if you can't be appointed as an officer until you're 21?
> 
> Or is it one of those thoughts that it takes so long for people to get on they'll be 21


With the time frame from taking the test to when they actually pull names there's a good possibility that someone who is 19 or 20 will be 21 by the time they actually need to be

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## unexpo

visible25 said:


> Stupid question but if you're 19/20 then what's the purpose of taking the test if you can't be appointed as an officer until you're 21?
> 
> Or is it one of those thoughts that it takes so long for people to get on they'll be 21


You make a good point. Eligibility should go by your age at the time you took the test. If I took it when I was 34, then went through a 2 year hiring process with MSP, I shouldn't be disqualified


wwonka said:


> With the time frame from taking the test to when they actually pull names there's a good possibility that someone who is 19 or 20 will be 21 by the time they actually need to be
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If that's the case with the lower age limit, is it also the case with the upper age limit?

For example, say I'm 34 when I take the test, and I'm going for MSP. By the time the whole process is complete, I would be over the age limit of 35. Does that then make me ineligible? It shouldn't, and I don't think it does.

They should keep the same standard for both age limits.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> You make a good point. Eligibility should go by your age at the time you took the test. If I took it when I was 34, then went through a 2 year hiring process with MSP, I shouldn't be disqualified
> 
> If that's the case with the lower age limit, is it also the case with the upper age limit?
> 
> For example, say I'm 34 when I take the test, and I'm going for MSP. By the time the whole process is complete, I would be over the age limit of 35. Does that then make me ineligible? It shouldn't, and I don't think it does.
> 
> They should keep the same standard for both age limits.


I like the way they're doing it. If your turning 21 a day after the test, you shouldn't have too wait 2 years to be eligible. The same standard for both age limit makes no sense. Imagine department's having to speculate how long the hiring process will be in order to determine a candidates eligibility.


----------



## wwonka

unexpo said:


> You make a good point. Eligibility should go by your age at the time you took the test. If I took it when I was 34, then went through a 2 year hiring process with MSP, I shouldn't be disqualified
> 
> If that's the case with the lower age limit, is it also the case with the upper age limit?
> 
> For example, say I'm 34 when I take the test, and I'm going for MSP. By the time the whole process is complete, I would be over the age limit of 35. Does that then make me ineligible? It shouldn't, and I don't think it does.
> 
> They should keep the same standard for both age limits.


My understanding is as long as your age is 32 or under when you take the test you should be good to go.

I could also be wrong. which I usually am. 

I took the MBTA for the last time because they have no upper age limit.
I will most likely be a CO till I die.

Peace


----------



## visible25

Hearing through the grapevine the "current" (2015) list expires end of August


----------



## JD02124

visible25 said:


> Hearing through the grapevine the "current" (2015) list expires end of August


I thought it already did.


----------



## visible25

JD02124 said:


> I thought it already did.


Technically it hasn't! - Yet


----------



## wwonka

Still waiting on those scores. 
90 days my ass. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JD02124

woodyd said:


> I think the 2015 list is good until the 2017 list is certified. Otherwise departments wouldn't have a list to hire off of.
> The certification of the 2017 list will most likely be delayed because of the June test, from which CS will probably need to merge the results.


Well I was in the last Boston class and didn't get a card again I assumed it was because they weren't taking from the 2015 list. Maybe it's because I left only to find out later it was for medical reasons?


----------



## unexpo

wwonka said:


> Still waiting on those scores.
> 90 days my ass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They made an announcement on March 31 that scores are expected late summer.... Aka September


----------



## patsvii

Good evening folks. I recently took the CS exam in June, had a great time. As we all wait for the scores to be released, I had a question I cant seem to find the answer too. I marked down my residency for my town, but was curious as to if other towns would reach out to me when the scores are released. I know some towns have residency requirements, which immediately DQ's me, but I am not sure how other CS towns work. Thanks for the help.


----------



## visible25

patsvii said:


> Good evening folks. I recently took the CS exam in June, had a great time. As we all wait for the scores to be released, I had a question I cant seem to find the answer too. I marked down my residency for my town, but was curious as to if other towns would reach out to me when the scores are released. I know some towns have residency requirements, which immediately DQ's me, but I am not sure how other CS towns work. Thanks for the help.


Based on my own knowledge and what I believe I know - and anyone else feel free to jump in and correct me.
With this 'new' CS test (ie we no longer put our top 3-5 departments) if a town exhausts their residency lists THEN they request & pull from a statewide list.

So in theory, it is possible you will be called by other departments


----------



## Rogergoodwin

JD02124 said:


> Well I was in the last Boston class and didn't get a card again I assumed it was because they weren't taking from the 2015 list. Maybe it's because I left only to find out later it was for medical reasons?


You might have been in the academy when they requested a certification for the next class, which might explain why your name wasn't on it. Because they are running the September class off of the 2015 test.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

visible25 said:


> Based on my own knowledge and what I believe I know - and anyone else feel free to jump in and correct me.
> With this 'new' CS test (ie we no longer put our top 3-5 departments) if a town exhausts their residency lists THEN they request & pull from a statewide list.
> 
> So in theory, it is possible you will be called by other departments


It used to be that way but I believe they just changed it to where you do put your name on as many other lists as you want. I recently just chose a few towns and the mbta list on my MaCS account and they added my name to all the lists I chose within a few days.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Just a heads up, you don't choose what list's (other than your residency preference) you want your name to be on until the scores get released. If you add your name to other lists right now, youll have to update that when the new scores come out.


----------



## Drm122388

Just a heads up everyone, score release date has been updated from "late summer" to "August, 2017.


----------



## Dwight12

New to the site, all. 
I emailed civil service today they advised early to mid august.


----------



## mariisa

Has anyone received vacancy e-mails? Any idea when they'll release the 2017 list? And if I happen to get one of the slots, when will the academy start?

Thanks


----------



## Rogergoodwin

mariisa said:


> Has anyone received vacancy e-mails? Any idea when they'll release the 2017 list? And if I happen to get one of the slots, when will the academy start?
> 
> Thanks


Yes.
Early to mid august.
Depends on what department.
Your putting the cart way before the horse.


----------



## Shedbuilt

Got a score back today. Veterans status, "Failed" with a 3.42% grade? Lmao. This can't be real life.

Weird seeing as not another soul has received theirs.


----------



## Jrod6

Test results = FAIL. Wasted veteran status 

I wonder if It's my personality (or lack of) or if I just had the police portion questions wrong.
If only they gave us insight.

Anyone know if NH allows mass folks to take the exam? It's in September for Manchester I believe.


----------



## TroyDarby

Test result = Failed.
Did anyone else send in for a recount of scores? I have a few people i know that also scored very low. just curious if anyone else has any insight on this.


----------



## 46065

Interesting that you received your results. Perhaps it's an error? It doesn't seem anyone else did and the eligibility list isn't available online.


----------



## mariisa

I haven't received anything form the Civil Service folks via e-mail. 
Is that a good thing? When are the results getting posted online?


----------



## Lolz02

Do the release the failed scores first? 
I tested and heard nothing as far as score.


----------



## Dfgert129

Rounded score of 77 - 4th time is a charm! Does this qualify me for Chief?


----------



## Tperrotta1022

Shedbuilt said:


> Got a score back today. Veterans status, "Failed" with a 3.42% grade? Lmao. This can't be real life.
> 
> Weird seeing as not another soul has received theirs.


Don't feel bad lol I got lower. 2.70% I just submitted my request for review. Something has to be wrong.


----------



## clm38

Does anyone have any idea how this damn test was scored? This was my first time taking it in about 15 years, and the Work Styles/Psychological stuff seems pretty subjective.

I just found out that I scored an 84 (so I passed at least), plus they gave me 2 additional experience points (also weird, I've been a cop for 15, with 9.5 of those from a municipality), so I'm sitting at 86. 

the other two times I took the test (the old style test), I got a 99 both times (not high enough to get hired, but whatever)....

Where can I find answers to these burning questions? Is 86 too low on this new test??


----------



## triplethreat

Just got my results. 85.94% no vet status... once again graded far differently from the last exam.


----------



## wrangler8

Hi guys, new to the forum.

I'm going to be taking the military make up exam in September. I originally signed up for the test in March when I was still active duty, so sending in my DD214 etc soon for this next exam.

I have veteran's status (not disabled), Boston residency, no prior history, white male, what are my chances of getting on BPD? Thanks!


----------



## 15453

82.28%...


----------



## cm12

devenob said:


> 82.28%...


did you recieve an email or check the website


----------



## Jrod6

Congrats to both, wish I could give you my vets status.


----------



## 9319

Are they being emailed?


----------



## Rldsm30

Last time i took the test in 2013 i scored a 98 this time I scored 84% . I didn't really notice anything different from the last one...They have to be grading these in a different way


----------



## Rldsm30

Javert said:


> Are they being emailed?


Yeah check your email


----------



## ThinBlue56

Are only ppl that signed up for State Police getting emailed or everyone? I signed up for all 3 obviously & haven't received anything.


----------



## 15453

Ya got mine via email like 5 minutes ago, to bad a 82% with no vet status won't get me shit ahaha


----------



## HuskyH-2

Anyone score 90+?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

triplethreat said:


> Just got my results. 85.94% no vet status... once again graded far differently from the last exam.


How was it scored differently?


----------



## Kenny

I know a guy who just got their email and scored a 91.32. Hoping they're releasing from low to high since I haven't received mine yet, but that's just wishful thinking .


----------



## Rogergoodwin

97.34... better than last time


----------



## triplethreat

Rogergoodwin said:


> How was it scored differently?


The last test there were no decimals, and most people seemed to get low 90s and upper 80s, and before that the results were you were screwed if you received a score of 98 because it was not high enough. The averages have changed quite a bit..


----------



## Rogergoodwin

3.42 must be a mistake.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

triplethreat said:


> The last test there were no decimals, and most people seemed to get low 90s and upper 80s, and before that the results were you were screwed if you received a score of 98 because it was not high enough. The averages have changed quite a bit..


The last test that had decimals was the one that the msp used. So the last one or the one before.


----------



## Shedbuilt

Rogergoodwin said:


> 3.42 must be a mistake.


I sent an email for Score review, they replied back in less than 30minutes with another email. "You failed" "grade 40.00". I must have messed something up on the scantron sheet. I will admit I'm thick in the skull (8 years in the Marines will do that sometimes) but not that stupid. Lol

I took it along with a few other friends, we pretty much summed up that we collectively answered pretty much everything the same. They have not received thier scores yet so we will see.

I've requested a review of my answer sheet to see what is going on.


----------



## sjr334

My score was substantially lower than the last exam. So either something changed or time on the job is making me dumber. Talked to a few people who seemed to have scored a lot lower this time around.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

I'm just playing. I haven't received a score. They're sending the 100''s later I guess


----------



## cm21

what time did people receive their emails?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

97. No decimals.


----------



## DeltaTango131

The decimals are for people that signed up for Mass State and Transit tests as well


----------



## kenzo

94. No decimals and only a single score. I opted out of the MSP so maybe thats why some ppl have decimals and some ppl dont?


----------



## MrCapias

98.14 here. I'm starting MSP Academy on Monday though


----------



## ThinBlue56

98.17


----------



## Rogergoodwin

woodyd said:


> Did you get separate scores for municipal and MSP? Usually the MSP score has decimals and the municipal does not. But who knows how they're doing it this year though. I still don't have anything


I didn't do msp


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

92 Municipal/MBTA

91.62 MSP

RIP no chance with a 92

New Orleans or LAPD here we come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf0311

90.79 MSP. Well there goes that. The force was not strong with me that day I guess. This test can be a real kick in the junk. Good luck boys.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Apparently only decimals are for the msp and the averages are lower this time. Good luck people.


----------



## visible25

85 and 85.02

Not the greatest


----------



## kenzo

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> 92 Municipal/MBTA
> 
> 91.62 MSP
> 
> RIP no chance with a 92
> 
> New Orleans or LAPD here we come
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on the dept. and a lot of other factors of course, but Ive heard of ppl getting hired with upper 80's off the last exam.


----------



## unexpo

Edit: I got an 85, that blows


----------



## 46065

83.19 for trooper and 83. Wow I do worse every time I take it.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

kenzo said:


> Depending on the dept. and a lot of other factors of course, but Ive heard of ppl getting hired with upper 80's off the last exam.


Upper 80s? Maybe as a vet...


----------



## sjr334

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> 92 Municipal/MBTA
> 
> 91.62 MSP
> 
> RIP no chance with a 92
> 
> New Orleans or LAPD here we come
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you getting seperate scores for MSP and municipal? I paid for both and only received the score for MSP in the email.


----------



## visible25

unexpo said:


> 85, that blows


Thanks dude


----------



## unexpo

visible25 said:


> Thanks dude


I'm saying that I got an 85, which blows. Not a knock on you.


----------



## visible25

unexpo said:


> I'm saying that I got an 85, which blows. Not a knock on you.


Ahaha ahh gotcha - thought you were referring to me.. yeah not the best score but still gives us a shot


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Rogergoodwin said:


> Upper 80s? Maybe as a vet...


I know of a handful of non vets who have got on with 80-85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

Is low 90s actually good this year?


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Rufus Teague said:


> Is low 90s actually good this year?


That's the rumor, a few people I know..have failed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny

In 2013 you needed a 96-97 to have a prayer. Last exam I know of multiple people who scored high 80's low 90's who got a card (this is in a big city). From the scores being thrown out on here it seems they scored it similar to the 2015 exam, and not the 2013 one. If you're in the high 80's range don't give up yet.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> I know of a handful of non vets who have got on with 80-85
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Respectfully, I call bullshit.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Rogergoodwin said:


> Respectfully, I call bullshit.


I respectfully counter. One of them is currently working FT and one is about to graduate in two weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS4

96! lucky me


----------



## sf1530

95.39.. we’ll see how it goes


----------



## Rogergoodwin

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> I respectfully counter. One of them is currently working FT and one is about to graduate in two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know those guys. One did pretty well and the other is a minority.


----------



## kenzo

Rogergoodwin said:


> Respectfully, I call bullshit.


No BS. as far as I know, the list had a bunch of people who took fire and police and a lot of them opted for fire. then you have your usual suspects failing background, etc. the dept. size factors into it too. I didnt even make the cut so it shows you how bad my score was last time...


----------



## Rufus Teague

A 92 to 94 on last test was equivalent to the basically a 96 to 98 on previous. Who knows this year


----------



## Rogergoodwin

kenzo said:


> No BS. as far as I know, the list had a bunch of people who took fire and police and a lot of them opted for fire. then you have your usual suspects failing background, etc. the dept. size factors into it too. I didnt even make the cut so it shows you how bad my score was last time...


I know a city that hired a lot overy the last 2 years. Maybe 30-40 officers. Even they only went down to around 89


----------



## ThinBlue56

How long are people thinking before the list is released? interested to see where I stand with a 98.17


----------



## Rogergoodwin

kenzo said:


> No BS. as far as I know, the list had a bunch of people who took fire and police and a lot of them opted for fire. then you have your usual suspects failing background, etc. the dept. size factors into it too. I didnt even make the cut so it shows you how bad my score was last time...


Opted for fire? No no no. Non vets with an 80 will not be issued badges. End of story.


----------



## mrdavch

93.38 MSP + Veteran

93 Municipal


----------



## jmc3b2

Has anybody experienced a crazy low score? Particularly anyone who took the exam at Bourne High School?


----------



## theunknown

It baffles me that some of you guys want to be police officer but can't figure out why you got two different scores. A little research will tell you that MSP recently chose to utilize the scores from the municipal civil service exam. In the past they administered their own test. Although MSP takes the scores from the CS test they do the scoring slightly different. CS will round off to the nearest whole score where MSP uses the exact score generated by EB Jacobs, the test provider. Additionally, MSP only provides veteran with 2 extra points.

For those of you who got decimals in your score. If you read the email it clearly reads, "Dear 2017 State Trooper Examination Applicant"........."The Human Resources Division (HRD) is pleased to inform you that you have passed the 2017 State Trooper Examination..." No where in that notice does it say "Municipal" or "MBTA Transit Police".

In the last eligibility list, large agencies (i.e Lowell Police Department) have recruited, selected and processed candidates to the police academy with scores as low as 82 and have issued cards to candidates with scores as low as 75. I know this for a fact. Large depts such as Somerville, Lowell, Cambridge, etc. are hiring large amount of recruits because they are experiencing mass exiting due to retirement and loss to the state police.


----------



## MassM123

96.65


----------



## TimJackMP

93
Brookline resident and disabled vet. Hopefully close to the top of their list. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## me823

I have taken the test 4 times. An 89, 90, and 94. This year I got and 81? How does that make any sense?


----------



## Civserv2017

92. Not sure what to make of that


----------



## Guest

Was the passing score always 70%? This is my first time taking it. Judging by some of the responses on here it sounds like something in the 80s isn't necessarily "bad"


----------



## PapaSmurf0311

jgraham11 said:


> Was the passing score always 70%? This is my first time taking it. Judging by some of the responses on here it sounds like something in the 80s isn't necessarily "bad"


Depends which test you took. Municipal/ Transit the high 80's might be a good score. MSP? Historically I thought (and I could be wrong) less than a 95 wasn't even in the running.


----------



## Rodrigo

I got a 90


----------



## Goose

Civil service...the only test that you can pay over $100 to take every time it comes out and you score at least 2 points lower than the last time you took it for no good reason.

If you're wondering why this state sucks balls, look no further.


----------



## Fate84

90% - Municipal/MBTA 
89.73 + 2 (DV) - MSP
This test did not seem any different from past years, but definitely graded differently. Best of luck ladies and gents.


----------



## Dustoff137

Scored a 90 with Veteran's Status and residency in Quincy.


----------



## Drm122388

Yeah, about these scores. Vet status is the only thing that may give me a shot. I've never scored so low.


----------



## ThinBlue56

Seems like they are struggling to even budget this msp academy thats upcoming, am I correct to assume that it may be a couple of years before they even start the hiring process for another class? I'm praying my 98.17 will get me in the top few hundred, doubtful lol. Also hoping for maybe a call from Transit.


----------



## 46065

Goose said:


> Civil service...the only test that you can pay over $100 to take every time it comes out and you score at least 2 points lower than the last time you took it for no good reason.
> 
> If you're wondering why this state sucks balls, look no further.


That's dead on accurate for me. I've gained more and more relevant experience since my first test taking. 89 first time. 87 second time which got me hired. 83 this time. Pretty sure my answers would've only gotten more correct?


----------



## PatriotMass12

Municipal 96
MSP 96.01
However I start my municipal academy in Oct.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Civserv2017

PatriotMass12 said:


> Municipal 96
> MSP 96.01
> However I start my municipal academy in Oct.
> 
> Good luck to all.


What did you get on the 2015 exam? And what # did that put you on the list?(approximate is fine if you don't want to give the actual # just trying to gauge it. )


----------



## Tperrotta1022

Shedbuilt said:


> I sent an email for Score review, they replied back in less than 30minutes with another email. "You failed" "grade 40.00". I must have messed something up on the scantron sheet. I will admit I'm thick in the skull (8 years in the Marines will do that sometimes) but not that stupid. Lol
> 
> I took it along with a few other friends, we pretty much summed up that we collectively answered pretty much everything the same. They have not received thier scores yet so we will see.
> 
> I've requested a review of my answer sheet to see what is going on.


The same exact thing happened to me. First score was a 2.70 and second score was a 40. I also submitted a formal review. Something has to be wrong.


----------



## dkwaps36

84 municipal 
I have DV status, I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## PatriotMass12

Civserv2017 said:


> What did you get on the 2015 exam? And what # did that put you on the list?(approximate is fine if you don't want to give the actual # just trying to gauge it. )


2015 I scored 92. I believe there were about 125 "residents" (vets included) on the list, I was roughly around 25-30 range. I was told I would be last to be hired off the 2015 list (deep sigh)


----------



## Guest

I've never heard of so many people scoring in the 80s and low 90s as I have this time around. Granted, this was my first time taking it, but going in everyone says "Oh, anything less than a 97 you can forget about MSP and maybe even municipal". That clearly can't be the case here with so many people reporting scores in the 80s. I have no proof that they graded this differently than previous years, but they had to have graded something different.

I guess at the end of the day we'll only really know once they release the lists. Judging by some of the responses on here it seems like just passing with over a 70% is somewhat of an accomplishment


----------



## TimJackMP

Old Exam








New Exam









*Just for laughs; not picking on those who scored well on previous CS.


----------



## Goose

Tperrotta1022 said:


> The same exact thing happened to me. First score was a 2.70 and second score was a 40. I also submitted a formal review. Something has to be wrong.


Did you Marines use your crayons on the scantron? You're supposed to eat them and use a pencil.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

I got a 93 last test and didn't pick strongly agree/strongly disagree. I did it this time and gave them the answers they wanted to see and got a 97. 
I've got to go tho, I have one of my 14+ extra cirricular activities to get too...


----------



## unexpo

Rogergoodwin said:


> I got a 93 last test and didn't pick strongly agree/strongly disagree. I did it this time and gave them the answers they wanted to see and got a 97.
> I've got to go tho, I have one of my 14+ extra cirricular activities to get too...


I did the same thing (gave them answers they wanted to see, picked strongly disagree/agree), and got an 85. Only think I can think of that screwed me is I erased a couple of answers after re-reading questions and filled in a different bubble. Possibly the scantron recognized 2 answers, and scored it as automatic wrong.


----------



## Shedbuilt

Goose said:


> Did you Marines use your crayons on the scantron? You're supposed to eat them and use a pencil.


I ate a couple green crayolas before going into the school, so I know ibwas well fed fat and happy.


----------



## Guest

unexpo said:


> I did the same thing (gave them answers they wanted to see, picked strongly disagree/agree), and got an 85. Only think I can think of that screwed me is I erased a couple of answers after re-reading questions and filled in a different bubble. Possibly the scantron recognized 2 answers, and scored it as automatic wrong.


Well, I don't know, I got a 92 and I answered evenly all across the board. Everything from strongly agree/disagree to unsure. I only put unsure like 2-3 times though out of whatever it was 70-80 questions


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> I did the same thing (gave them answers they wanted to see, picked strongly disagree/agree), and got an 85. Only think I can think of that screwed me is I erased a couple of answers after re-reading questions and filled in a different bubble. Possibly the scantron recognized 2 answers, and scored it as automatic wrong.


I am always concerned about erasing an answer because I don't trust those machines to not read that as a wrong answer. 
I think people got screwed up over the identification of subjects. That seemed to be the toughest. Oh and the psych part.


----------



## 15453

Love it, MA there's entire post on conspiracies and techniques on how to "pass" this test just to cross your fingers and see what happens. Go to NH or VT or ME ..take a test get a 70%, take a PT test..pass.. you got yourself a interview..some places all in the same day lol


----------



## mrdavch

I heard the turn out this year for the CS test wasn't the same as the past years. This may help with a lot of these low 90s high 80s...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

Ya except they then turn around and fail out most of their applicants with "inconclusive polygraphs"


----------



## Guest

Rufus Teague said:


> Ya except they then turn around and fail out most of their applicants with "inconclusive polygraphs"


I'd say you're half right. A lot of guys do apparently not even make it through initial screening for one reason or another, but there is no polygraph. MA doesn't have a polygraph


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I'd say you're half right. A lot of guys do apparently not even make it through initial screening for one reason or another, but there is no polygraph. MA doesn't have a polygraph


I think he wad responding to the guy who said go to NH or me. But either way, I wouldn't even attempt to pass a polygraph.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Letting a pd give you a polygraph is like letting your girl go through your phone. Your giving them way to much acces to things that you don't want them to know.


----------



## PapaSmurf0311

What's the deal with the E/E? Does that get added like the Vet points when the list comes out?


----------



## nightcopppa

Been a cop for 20 years. 17 Full time. I always test well and have never gotten below a 95 on CS. This test I got an 80. Not sure how the hell they are grading but I'm thoroughly embarrassed.


----------



## Guest

nightcopppa said:


> Been a cop for 20 years. 17 Full time. I always test well and have never gotten below a 95 on CS. This test I got an 80. Not sure how the hell they are grading but I'm thoroughly embarrassed.


Normally, I see people posting in past years. "Got a 98", "Got a 96", "Got a 99". I'm seeing massive amounts of people barely getting out of the 80s. I just spoke to a MSP guy I know and he said his buddy's son only got an 84. This same MSP officer said he thinks the scores tend to fluctuate a lot from year to year. So that's what I'm going on. Seeing someone like yourself get an 80 after getting a 95 is odd and changes to the grading are all that can really explain that in my opinion

He also told me to remain calm about my score and wait it out. For all we know the scaling on this test is different and an 80 or 84 isn't that bad of a score. Only way to know is to wait and see how the lists look when they come out

Which will be when? Anyone know?


----------



## mrdavch

Any idea when the municipal list will certify?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjr334

jgraham11 said:


> Normally, I see people posting in past years. "Got a 98", "Got a 96", "Got a 99". I'm seeing massive amounts of people barely getting out of the 80s. I just spoke to a MSP guy I know and he said his buddy's son only got an 84. This same MSP officer said he thinks the scores tend to fluctuate a lot from year to year. So that's what I'm going on. Seeing someone like yourself get an 80 after getting a 95 is odd and changes to the grading are all that can really explain that in my opinion
> 
> He also told me to remain calm about my score and wait it out. For all we know the scaling on this test is different and an 80 or 84 isn't that bad of a score. Only way to know is to wait and see how the lists look when they come out
> 
> Which will be when? Anyone know?


Been on the job for a while also. Scored a 94 or 95 on the last one. 79.15 on this one. I've talked to several others who are on the job and have taking it in the past and all had similar drops in their score.

I still have not received my score for the municipal list. Spoke with HR and they confirmed I paid for both but do not have an explanation as to why only the results for the trooper portion was included in the email.


----------



## PapaSmurf0311

Per the email CS said Sept 1 the list will be available. We shall see.


----------



## Guest

PapaSmurf0311 said:


> Per the email CS said Sept 1 the list will be available. We shall see.


Yeah, that's what I noticed too, but it said that MSP would be "taking off the list" starting sept 1st. It says "Once this list is issued to the MDSP" then it says something about contacting them to view the list. So I don't think that's necessarily the day it's going to be posted. Maybe just the day it becomes active for selection


----------



## Guest

woodyd said:


> Did the people who took the supplementary test in June also get their scores this week? I'd assume that both tests need to be scored before the lists are made, otherwise there'd be a probably really messy process of merging the June test scores into a list of March scores.


I hope so. Maybe that's why it took them so long to come out with them, so that they could merge the two together. I literally cannot wait to see the list. See if this 92 is god awful or not


----------



## visible25

woodyd said:


> Did the people who took the supplementary test in June also get their scores this week? I'd assume that both tests need to be scored before the lists are made, otherwise there'd be a probably really messy process of merging the June test scores into a list of March scores.


Yes my buddy who took it in June got his score


----------



## Rogergoodwin

I heard the scores for the 19-20 year Olds were noticeably higher than the averages for everyone else. Big surprise, considering they knew the questions in advance.


----------



## Guest

Every cop I've been talking to tells me how I'd be surprised how many people get eliminated in the process. Drugs, criminal record, drunk driving or a ton of speeding tickets, accidents

Do people with criminal records actually take this exam? I mean, I know there's dumb people out there, but cmon talk about naive


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Every cop I've been talking to tells me how I'd be surprised how many people get eliminated in the process. Drugs, criminal record, drunk driving or a ton of speeding tickets, accidents
> 
> Do people with criminal records actually take this exam? I mean, I know there's dumb people out there, but cmon talk about naive


Alot of people that get on have records, stale records tho. Read the civil service appeals and they constantly side with people that were bypassed for old criminal records. 
I was bypassed a couple times before I got on.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Alot of people that get on have records, stale records tho. Read the civil service appeals and they constantly side with people that were bypassed for old criminal records.
> I was bypassed a couple times before I got on.


"Got on"? As in got on for the exam you mean?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> "Got on"? As in got on for the exam you mean?


Got on means getting on the job. You can only be bypassed after you go through the hiring process and they deem you unsuitable for the job. They have to put you on the list if you pass.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Got on means getting on the job. You can only be bypassed after you go through the hiring process and they deem you unsuitable for the job. They have to put you on the list if you pass.


So then you're already employed by an agency? I'm sorry I'm just a little confused cause I saw you talking about your scores on the recent CS exam, so that's why I wasn't sure what you meant


----------



## Guest

sjr334 said:


> Been on the job for a while also. Scored a 94 or 95 on the last one. 79.15 on this one. I've talked to several others who are on the job and have taking it in the past and all had similar drops in their score.
> 
> I still have not received my score for the municipal list. Spoke with HR and they confirmed I paid for both but do not have an explanation as to why only the results for the trooper portion was included in the email.


You may want to check and make sure because it's kind of odd how it's emailed. It's all in one email, but there's two separate threads to the email. It's like a drop down box

But then again maybe they actually didn't send you anything.. wouldn't surprise me one bit. Your municipal score is a 79 though. It just rounds up and down 1 point


----------



## brs2017

New here folks. Read the email and said you passed. Was confused by this... didn't even know it was pass/fail, plus I had only heard of people scoring incredibly high.

Saw I scored an 80 and was pretty shocked. Given folks I've talked to in years past, all had scores ranging from the low to high 90s for the most part.

I assume I'll be pretty far down the list with that score, but I'll withhold final judgment until the list comes out.


----------



## 46065

People without records talk about people with records like you have never done something stupid in your life and gotten away with it. 

Ever speed without getting a ticket? Go mailbox smashing with your buddies after a few drinks? What about pee in the woods or by the side of the road? How about get into a mutual fight where you felt like you got the short end of the stick? 

If you answered no congratulations. But people that have made bad decisions in life aren't barred from becoming cops.


----------



## TripleSeven

nightcopppa said:


> Been a cop for 20 years. 17 Full time. I always test well and have never gotten below a 95 on CS. This test I got an 80. Not sure how the hell they are grading but I'm thoroughly embarrassed.


I've been full time for 12 years and got an 81. Worst score I've ever received. Guess I'm not cut out for the job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15453

TripleSeven said:


> I've been full time for 12 years and got an 81. Worst score I've ever received. Guess I'm not cut out for the job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol been on 3 years got a 82..did your score have any mention of the e/e credit?


----------



## Guest

Maybe I'm just a noob, but out of curiosity what do you guys get out of taking it again? They have a promotional exam that's separate right?


----------



## MysteryOwl10

Received a 90.78. This was my first time taking jt


----------



## LA Copper

After reading through this thread, all I can add besides that I've been there is:

LAPD is hiring!

And we have an academy class starting pretty much every month.


----------



## Guest

MysteryOwl10 said:


> Received a 90.78. This was my first time taking jt


Out of curiosity where did you take the exam?


----------



## 15453

mtc said:


> Reading through this thread I had the same question - why are you guys with 12-20 years on the job taking this exam?
> 
> Is it that you're on a non civil service department?


Trooper and not CS


----------



## ThinBlue56

Anybody have any idea what a realistic score is to get in the process with MSP for the next academy? I'm assuming its gotta be a 99 or up, consider the 2 extra pts given to Veterans.


----------



## nemedic

I knew I'd never get on without vet status, but got a junktastic 72. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j809

Why do some of you that been on 10+ years taking the test? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unexpo

ThinBlue56 said:


> Anybody have any idea what a realistic score is to get in the process with MSP for the next academy? I'm assuming its gotta be a 99 or up, consider the 2 extra pts given to Veterans.


Judging by the # of 80's to low 90's I'm guessing a lot lower than 99


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rogergoodwin said:


> Got on means getting on the job. You can only be bypassed after you go through the hiring process and they deem you unsuitable for the job. They have to put you on the list if you





jgraham11 said:


> So then you're already employed by an agency? I'm sorry I'm just a little confused cause I saw you talking about your scores on the recent CS exam, so that's why I wasn't sure what you meant


I'


j809 said:


> Why do some of you that been on 10+ years taking the test?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some guys that are on the job already want to join the msp, others just want to get on the cs city they live in and can't lateral from a non cs town without being on the list.


----------



## Iceman

Anybody I have talked to scored less than an 80 on the test, I scored a whopping 79. Better luck on the next test I guess... Assuming it was being a little too honest on the life experience section of nonsense.


----------



## TripleSeven

j809 said:


> Why do some of you that been on 10+ years taking the test?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a non-CS department.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southshore10

Scored a 95 in municipal and 95.23 on MSP hopefully that holds some weight after hearing that a lot of people had a tough time. I thought for sure 95 originally was on the bubble and which still could be the case.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Is there any correlation with scoring and bullshit answers given during life experiences? Such as if you liked and said you have 2 dozen extracurricular activities and we're a straight A student did you go down or up?

I told truth and got about same as last two so no idea


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> Is there any correlation with scoring and bullshit answers given during life experiences? Such as if you liked and said you have 2 dozen extracurricular activities and we're a straight A student did you go down or up?
> 
> I told truth and got about same as last two so no idea


You went up. They don't have a lie scale, so the better you sound the better your score.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Def going to try that the next time. Aren't you only supposed to do strongly agree and strongly disagree?


----------



## Guest

Rufus Teague said:


> Is there any correlation with scoring and bullshit answers given during life experiences? Such as if you liked and said you have 2 dozen extracurricular activities and we're a straight A student did you go down or up?
> 
> I told truth and got about same as last two so no idea


I mean I personally scored a 91.76 and a 92 and I answered like I was a Boy Scout. From everything I've heard in past years I'd be prepping already for the 2019 test, but the scores I'm hearing on here and from people in my daily life make me hold judgement for now. Once the list is out that will tell us the deal

The fact is with over a 70% you passed the MSP and municipal test. With the way they move through these lists (from what I've heard) then it's not crazy to think maybe someone in the 80s isn't out of the running, or someone like myself in the low 90s. I haven't seen anyone with 99 or 98s. In past years that's all you read really


----------



## Guest

Rufus Teague said:


> Def going to try that the next time. Aren't you only supposed to do strongly agree and strongly disagree?


No, I was even all across the board. I don't believe in that approach. They like balance in my opinion


----------



## Westfordresident

Hey guys, got a 71, a horrendous score but looking to go into local policing for my home town I was wondering if my recent bachelors in Criminal Justice could help me get an interview even though I got a bad score.


----------



## pd12cl

rumor has it they did a background check prior to grading...


----------



## ThinBlue56

I scored a 98 & change by using strongly agree/disagree and by answering the life style questionnaires fairly honest but also towards the top end of almost every category, if that makes sense. Scored a 96 in 2015 with basically the same exact strategy. Really hoping to at least have a shot with MSP in the next couple of years but who knows at this point, the list will indeed be interesting to see.


----------



## unexpo

pd12cl said:


> rumor has it they did a background check prior to grading...


So you're saying scores are based off backgrounds? That doesn't even make sense. I have a squeaky clean record, and just got my class A LTC, yet scored an 85. I'm gonna go with no on that...


----------



## pd12cl

In all seriousness until the town, city, and state start the hiring process you have know idea if your score is good enough. I didn't make the cut with a 99 but did with a 96. Plenty of guys I went to the academy with scored in the 80's and some in the 70's. Departments have been having a hard time finding qualified candidates so just because you scored low doesn't mean they won't reach you. Keep your nose clean, or take LA Coppers advice and head west.


----------



## pd12cl

unexpo said:


> So you're saying scores are based off backgrounds? That doesn't even make sense. I have a squeaky clean record, and just got my class A LTC, yet scored an 85. I'm gonna go with no on that...


It's a joke bud....


----------



## Rogergoodwin

pd12cl said:


> rumor has it they did a background check prior to grading...


Haha I heard they also took our hair sample's for drug testing when we weren't looking during the test.


----------



## Guest

Westfordresident said:


> Hey guys, got a 71, a horrendous score but looking to go into local policing for my home town I was wondering if my recent bachelors in Criminal Justice could help me get an interview even though I got a bad score.


When have members of this forum ever seen a score like this? In past years have you ever once seen a score even in the 70s at all? And by the way no offense Westfordresident. Honestly, if the scores from this year mean anything you passing is an accomplishment. Apparently a good chunk of people didn't even get over 70%

I wouldn't give up yet. Anything anyone says on her at this point is just pure speculation, once that list is out it'll tell us a lot. As far as your degree goes, it might help. I have a degree as well and language skills, but I don't expect them to get me ahead too much.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

ThinBlue56 said:


> I scored a 98 & change by using strongly agree/disagree and by answering the life style questionnaires fairly honest but also towards the top end of almost every category, if that makes sense. Scored a 96 in 2015 with basically the same exact strategy. Really hoping to at least have a shot with MSP in the next couple of years but who knows at this point, the list will indeed be interesting to see.


Strongly agree/disagree is absolutely the way to go. The highest scores in the state every year are from people using this strategy. I messed up 2 years ago and didn't use it, only got a 93. I used it this time around and my score went up significantly, and apparently the test was graded more harshly this time. 
The correct answer gets is full credit, unsure is half credit and the opposite side is 0 credit. In no possible scenerio would answering "unsure" ever be the "right" answer.


----------



## pd12cl

Rogergoodwin said:


> Strongly agree/disagree is absolutely the way to go. The highest scores in the state every year are from people using this strategy. I messed up 2 years ago and didn't use it, only got a 93. I used it this time around and my score went up significantly, and apparently the test was graded more harshly this time.
> The correct answer gets is full credit, unsure is half credit and the opposite side is 0 credit. In no possible scenerio would answering "unsure" ever be the "right" answer.


I have no idea about the full credit and half credit. But I agree with you on that's how you answer. I've answered that way every time and never got lower than a 96. Previous test were 99 and 98. If you honestly believe they are looking for " well balanced" answers off this test you are highly mistaken.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> So you're saying scores are based off backgrounds? That doesn't even make sense. I have a squeaky clean record, and just got my class A LTC, yet scored an 85. I'm gonna go with no on that...





jgraham11 said:


> When have members of this forum ever seen a score like this? In past years have you ever once seen a score even in the 70s at all? And by the way no offense Westfordresident. Honestly, if the scores from this year mean anything you passing is an accomplishment. Apparently a good chunk of people didn't even get over 70%
> 
> I wouldn't give up yet. Anything anyone says on her at this point is just pure speculation, once that list is out it'll tell us a lot. As far as your degree goes, it might help. I have a degree as well and language skills, but I don't expect them to get me ahead too much.


Two years ago 1,711 non-vets scored in the 70's. It will be interesting to see what percentage of test takers are actually getting 70s this time around.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Westfordresident said:


> Hey guys, got a 71, a horrendous score but looking to go into local policing for my home town I was wondering if my recent bachelors in Criminal Justice could help me get an interview even though I got a bad score.


Degrees don't help get an interview. You need to be reached on this list and fill out an application before they even know you have a degree.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Two years ago 1,711 non-vets scored in the 70's. It will be interesting to see what percentage of test takers are actually getting 70s this time around.


Where do you find that info? 1,711 obviously isn't much, I think that's about the amount of people I tested with at my location almost


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Degrees don't help get an interview. You need to be reached on this list and fill out an application before they even know you have a degree.


Yes, they do know whether or not you have a degree and language ability. When you apply on the website you're supposed to attach a resume. Unless you didn't attach one then obviously they wouldn't know


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Yes, they do know whether or not you have a degree and language ability. When you apply on the website you're supposed to attach a resume. Unless you didn't attach one then obviously they wouldn't know


The department you have residency with does not have access to that information, only civil service does. When a department wants to hire they can only hire based off of 2n+1, so they would request a certification based on the # of spots available and civil service would only send the names of those candidates.


----------



## ThinBlue56

lol jgraham no disrespect but you clearly have never been in the process with a department out here. Having a degree has absolutely zero influence on your chances if you score too low. They will send a 'card' which is now an email, to somebody that has a 90 with a hs diploma over a 75 with a masters degree all day, every day! The hardest part about this whole process is scoring high enough to get a card/email, literally has zero to do with a resumè.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Where do you find that info? 1,711 obviously isn't much, I think that's about the amount of people I tested with at my location almost


Considering that theres about 6,900 non vets left on the list, 1,711 people scoring in the 70's is actually really high. But this is also after all the people that have been removed over the last 2 years. The list is on mass.gov


----------



## Guest

ThinBlue56 said:


> lol jgraham no disrespect but you clearly have never been in the process with a department out here. Having a degree has absolutely zero influence on your chances if you score too low. They will send a 'card' which is now an email, to somebody that has a 90 with a hs diploma over a 75 with a masters degree all day, every day! The hardest part about this whole process is scoring high enough to get a card/email, literally has zero to do with a resumè.


Yeah and? I never said anything about a person with a college degree having better chances. All I was pointing out is that when you sign up for the CS exam you have the option, or it might even be required, to put in a resume. Which would of course has your experience and education. So they would know whether or not you have a degree. What they do with that information is on them

Non- CS well I don't know. I don't take exams outside of where I live which is a CS municipality


----------



## ThinBlue56

jgraham11 said:


> Yeah and? I never said anything about a person with a college degree having better chances. All I was pointing out is that when you sign up for the CS exam you have the option, or it might even be required, to put in a resume. Which would of course have your experience and education. So they would know whether or not you have a degree. What they do with that information is on them


Unfortunately, I think you are missing the point man. Your attached resume does nothing (as goodwin says). But nonetheless, goodluck.


----------



## Guest

ThinBlue56 said:


> Unfortunately, I think you are missing the point man. Your attached resume does nothing (as goodwin says). But nonetheless, goodluck.


Buddy.. I never said it does help. The fact is it's there though

In fact, I said that I don't expect much from it when responding to someones comment up above. So on the contrary, I'm not that optimistic about it helping in any way

I know plenty of BPD guys WITH and WITHOUT degrees


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Buddy.. I never said it does help. The fact is it's there though
> 
> In fact, I said that I don't expect much from it when responding to someones comment up above. So on the contrary, I'm not that optimistic about it helping in any way
> 
> I know plenty of BPD guys WITH and WITHOUT degrees


 Degree's DO help, just not in getting an interview. But once you do get one, it's obviously viewed as a positive.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Degree's DO help, just not in getting an interview. But once you do get one, it's obviously viewed as a positive.


I get what you're saying about how they can only see the resume once they contact CS. So I understand up to a certain point it's irrelevant whether or not you have one

I wonder though if they contact CS looking for certain candidates though? I mean how in line with the scores do you think they really go? For example, if they're looking for 30 year olds who have some LE experience will they scan down the list a little to find a candidate that fits that mold? Or maybe a young 24 year old, No LE experience with a college degree? Thus skipping over a few people who may have scored a little better

Point being how in order do they really move through the CS list do you think?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I get what you're saying about how they can only see the resume once they contact CS. So I understand up to a certain point it's irrelevant whether or not you have one
> 
> I wonder though if they contact CS looking for certain candidates though? I mean how in line with the scores do you think they really go? For example, if they're looking for 30 year olds who have some LE experience will they scan down the list a little to find a candidate that fits that mold? Or maybe a young 24 year old, No LE experience with a college degree? Thus skipping over a few people who may have scored a little better
> 
> Put being how in order do they really move through the CS list do you think?


They do not judge people by age, except for the towns that require you to be a certain age by the test date. I don't even think they ask your age on the application...
But no, they won't ask cs to skim the list for them. If a department wants to hire they use the 2n+1 formula. Twice the number of available spots plus 1, and everyone tied with that person. So if a dept wants 5 people, they request a list from cs, and civil service gives them the top 11 candidates (and everyone tied with #11). They are required to choose from those candidates.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> They do not judge people by age, except for the towns that require you to be a certain age by the test date. I don't even think they ask your age on the application...
> But no, they won't ask cs to skim the list for them. If a department wants to hire they use the 2n+1 formula. Twice the number of available spots plus 1, and everyone tied with that person. So if a dept wants 5 people, they request a list from cs, and civil service gives them the top 11 candidates (and everyone tied with #11). They are required to choose from those candidates.


Ah okay I see. Well I'm in Boston, so that formula makes me a little less worried


----------



## Rogergoodwin

pd12cl said:


> I have no idea about the full credit and half credit. But I agree with you on that's how you answer. I've answered that way every time and never got lower than a 96. Previous test were 99 and 98. If you honestly believe they are looking for " well balanced" answers off this test you are highly mistaken.


How they grade it is mostly speculation based on how eb jacobs has explained their testing process and from personal experience in how the test is scored. They create an officer profile based on X amount of current LE officers taking a survey and then they compare your answers to the profile that they have created. So I'm guessing if the question was "I'd rather work in a busy office than work in a lab by myself" they're looking for a more outgoing/personable person because you'll have to work with people as a cop.So the closer you are to "strongly agree" the higher your score for that question. 
This is all just a theory tho. Although, it appears to work for the people that use it.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> How they grade it is mostly speculation based on how eb jacobs has explained their testing process and from personal experience in how the test is scored. They create an officer profile based on X amount of current LE officers taking a survey and then they compare your answers to the profile that they have created. So I'm guessing if the question was "I'd rather work in a busy office than work in a lab by myself" they're looking for a more outgoing/personable person because you'll have to work with people as a cop.So the closer you are to "strongly agree" the higher your score for that question.
> This is all just a theory tho. Although, it appears to work for the people that use it.


I would go more on (rogergoodwin) theory. With that being said I don't think every LE officer taking the exam is putting down strongly agree/disagree for every question either though


----------



## Detail Cop

Scored a 100 a few years ago and got on Boston. Haven't gone completely insane yet, so it still feels like I hit the lottery. Strongly Agree / Strongly Dis. on everything, zero in between. I think consistency is king. First lifestyle question was basically "you enjoy taking the lead in a group". So I circled 'strongly agree' and decided that for the rest of the questions I'm the strong, outgoing type. I kept reminding myself of how I answered the similar questions and kind of built up a character profile by answering them, again staying totally consistent with every answer.


----------



## Guest

Again, probably another noob question here, but can someone explain to me what the 534 CSC preference is? How do you get something like that? 

I noticed someone I know (not very well) on the 2015 list with that. She was in the top 100 of the STATE not just in Boston and long story short she's still not on the job. I think she may have failed a drug test actually, what a family friend told me anyway

Since I don't know her that well I don't want to ask her what the 534 CSC is.. Can anyone here explain that to me briefly at least?


----------



## Joel98

Rogergoodwin said:


> Letting a pd give you a polygraph is like letting your girl go through your phone. Your giving them way to much acces to things that you don't want them to know.


About 90% of the departments in the country do polygraphs for hiring purposes.


----------



## Joel98

Rufus Teague said:


> Ya except they then turn around and fail out most of their applicants with "inconclusive polygraphs"


The polygraph is one tool of many investigative tools PD's use for background checks. Do I necessarily agree with using polygraphs? Probably not....however someone with shady stuff in their background and who is worried about it being revealed on a polygraph shouldn't be a cop anyways.


----------



## Joel98

nightcopppa said:


> Been a cop for 20 years. 17 Full time. I always test well and have never gotten below a 95 on CS. This test I got an 80. Not sure how the hell they are grading but I'm thoroughly embarrassed.


I wouldn't worry too much about it. There is NO RHYME OR REASON to the grading of this test, and it almost seems as if you are a cop, you will score lower than non-cops.....it's utterly ridiculous. Just another reason why this state is 30 years behind the times in police hiring.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Joel98 said:


> The polygraph is one tool of many investigative tools PD's use for background checks. Do I necessarily agree with using polygraphs? Probably not....however someone with shady stuff in their background and who is worried about it being revealed on a polygraph shouldn't be a cop anyways.


Someone wrote this earlier in the thread:
"People without records talk about people with records like you have never done something stupid in your life and gotten away with it. 
Ever speed without getting a ticket? Go mailbox smashing with your buddies after a few drinks? What about pee in the woods or by the side of the road? How about get into a mutual fight where you felt like you got the short end of the stick?

If you answered no congratulations. But people that have made bad decisions in life aren't barred from becoming cops."

That being said, polygraphs aren't admissible in court for a reason...

As far as there being no rhyme or reason for the test, there absolutely is. The people that always score high (98,99,100) are still in the 90's range. The mid to low 90's are now in the mid to low 80's. The scoring is better because now you won't be banded with 30 other guys with the same score, when they're only interviewing for 2 spots.


----------



## 8BRAVO

jgraham11 said:


> Again, probably another noob question here, but can someone explain to me what the 534 CSC preference is? How do you get something like that?
> 
> I noticed someone I know (not very well) on the 2015 list with that. She was in the top 100 of the STATE not just in Boston and long story short she's still not on the job. I think she may have failed a drug test actually, what a family friend told me anyway
> 
> Since I don't know her that well I don't want to ask her what the 534 CSC is.. Can anyone here explain that to me briefly at least?


"*534/310:* A decision rendered by the Civil Service Commission under MGL c. 534 of the Acts of 1976 as amended by c. 310 of the Acts and Resolves of 1993. _This action generally allows an applicant to be placed at the top of a community' s or a specific department's eligible list for consideration to the next vacancy."

Most likely that person was bypassed and appealed-so to get that status, go through the ass pain if getting bypassed by the department, hire a lawyer, appeal the bypass to the CS comission and BAM! there's your 534 

Definitions for Eligible List

_


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rufus Teague said:


> Ya except they then turn around and fail out most of their applicants with "inconclusive polygraphs"


Maybe in other states but it's illegal in Mass to require a poly for hire (ref MGL c149 ss19b)

(2) It shall be unlawful for any employer or his agent, with respect to any of his employees, or any person applying to him for employment, including any person applying for employment as a police officer, to subject such person to, or request such person to take a lie detector test within or without the commonwealth, or to discharge, not hire, demote or otherwise discriminate against such person for the assertion of rights arising hereunder. This section shall not apply to lie detector tests administered by law enforcement agencies as may be otherwise permitted in criminal investigations.(2) It shall be unlawful for any employer or his agent, with respect to any of his employees, or any person applying to him for employment, including any person applying for employment as a police officer, to subject such person to, or request such person to take a lie detector test within or without the commonwealth, or to discharge, not hire, demote or otherwise discriminate against such person for the assertion of rights arising hereunder. This section shall not apply to lie detector tests administered by law enforcement agencies as may be otherwise permitted in criminal investigations.


----------



## j809

I guess my question was why leave , the grass ain't always greener. Besides CS will be gone in next 10 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Someone wrote this earlier in the thread:
> "People without records talk about people with records like you have never done something stupid in your life and gotten away with it.
> Ever speed without getting a ticket? Go mailbox smashing with your buddies after a few drinks? What about pee in the woods or by the side of the road? How about get into a mutual fight where you felt like you got the short end of the stick?
> 
> If you answered no congratulations. But people that have made bad decisions in life aren't barred from becoming cops."
> 
> That being said, polygraphs aren't admissible in court for a reason...
> 
> As far as there being no rhyme or reason for the test, there absolutely is. The people that always score high (98,99,100) are still in the 90's range. The mid to low 90's are now in the mid to low 80's. The scoring is better because now you won't be banded with 30 other guys with the same score, when they're only interviewing for 2 spots.


I'm getting the same sense. I've probably asked 4-5 people about their scores and what I've gotten so far is this. 86, 90, 84 and one 68. Point being it can't be a coincidence that their scores are so much lower than previous years. I think the grading scale was different this time around. I'm gonna ride with that until the list comes out


----------



## jt92

I got a 70 and answered my questions exactly how my chief of police professor suggested to for like two months leading up to the exam, just glad I have preference and Boston residency. Either way the test is garbage, some stoner I went to high school with took it for shits and giggles and got an 89.


----------



## Guest

For some reason on mine it says Residency Preference Claim: Not applicable

Not sure what's up with that. I know I put down for Boston and my address is obviously in Boston..


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jt92 said:


> I got a 70 and answered my questions exactly how my chief of police professor suggested to for like two months leading up to the exam, just glad I have preference and Boston residency. Either way the test is garbage, some stoner I went to high school with took it for shits and giggles and got an 89.


Idk what smoking pot in highschool has to do with his ability to take a civil service test, but if you want to blame the test instead of yourself, you're not gonna improve the next time around. 
Also, I bet your professor hasn't taken an entry level cs test in quite some time. Try taking one of those courses that prepare for the test or read the Baron's study guide again. Saying the test is garbage is saying that you have no say in the results, but a lot of the people that usually score very high also scored high on this test.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jt92 said:


> I got a 70 and answered my questions exactly how my chief of police professor suggested to for like two months leading up to the exam, just glad I have preference and Boston residency. Either way the test is garbage, some stoner I went to high school with took it for shits and giggles and got an 89.


The people I work with that took it scored 94, 97, 97, and 96. They scored higher last time around, but even this time wasn't bad. 
There IS a strategy to this test and it comes into play in the last 2 sections. There isn't much you can do with the first section as it's more of a IQ test. But the last section can be "Beat" if you read into what other people have done.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> The people I work with that took it scored 94, 97, 97, and 96. They scored higher last time around, but even this time wasn't bad.
> There IS a strategy to this test and it comes into play in the last 2 sections. There isn't much you can do with the first section as it's more of a IQ test. But the last section can be "Beat" if you read into what other people have done.


I haven't heard any scores that high personally. All the people I've asked are non-LE too. I was shocked to see someone with the 68. I didn't even know you could fail the exam

AND the person with the 68, got a 98 on an exam back in 2013. So interesting to say the least


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I haven't heard any scores that high. All the people I've asked are non-LE too. I was shocked to see someone with the 68. I didn't even know you could fail the exam


Well it seems like the average score is lower this year, but I say that's a good thing. Last time when EVERYONE had a 97-99, wtf was that? In my opinion THAT test was garbage because it didn't differentiate between high quality candidates and the fat kid eating boogers that forgot to bring a pencil.


----------



## mrdavch

With the huge fluctuations in score I'll be interested to see what the SP cutoff will be for the life of this list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Well it seems like the average score is lower this year, but I say that's a good thing. Last time when EVERYONE had a 97-99, wtf was that? In my opinion THAT test was garbage because it didn't differentiate between high quality candidates and the fat kid eating boogers that forgot to bring a pencil.


Exactly. The whole point of the test is to separate people not just put them all into a big group between 96-100 test scores. This was my first time taking it, so I was a bit surprised with my score in the low 90s, but after what I've been reading and hearing I'm not TOO worried about it, still a little worried though haha


----------



## unexpo

It will still be in the mid 90's


----------



## Guest

mrdavch said:


> With the huge fluctuations in score I'll be interested to see what the SP cutoff will be for the life of this list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. It's hard to say though with the numbers that people are reporting off this exam. I've only seen few people on here reporting scores of over 95. Outside of this forum I haven't heard anyone even scoring in the 90s..

The SP academy is starting next week for some folks right? I had a friend who said their friend was starting next week


----------



## jt92

Rogergoodwin said:


> Idk what smoking pot in highschool has to do with his ability to take a civil service test, but if you want to blame the test instead of yourself, you're not gonna improve the next time around.
> Also, I bet your professor hasn't taken an entry level cs test in quite some time. Try taking one of those courses that prepare for the test or read the Baron's study guide again. Saying the test is garbage is saying that you have no say in the results, but a lot of the people that usually score very high also scored high on this test.


It doesn't have anything to do with his ability to take the test, I was just highlighting the fact that the first and generally most important part of the hiring process in MA is flawed enough that people like him (still a stoner btw and has FB pics of him smoking, lives at home at 24) are somehow ahead of people much more qualified. The test is just picking the right strategy for that year and hoping it works, total shot in the dark really. Im not worried about not getting a card in Boston though with my preference, otherwise I'd be fucked.


----------



## mrdavch

jgraham11 said:


> Good question. It's hard to say though with the numbers that people are reporting off this exam. I've only seen few people on here reporting scores of over 95. Outside of this forum I haven't heard anyone even scoring in the 90s..
> 
> The SP academy is starting next week for some folks right? I had a friend who said their friend was starting next week


Starts Monday. Then any new class will be from this new list.

I'm hoping my 95.38 with my vet points is enough. I'm not worried about my 93 with municipal cause of the bet Status but I heard the past SP were 97 and better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

mrdavch said:


> Starts Monday. Then any new class will be from this new list.
> 
> I'm hoping my 95.38 with my vet points is enough. I'm not worried about my 93 with municipal cause of the bet Status but I heard the past SP were 97 and better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah well with the test scores I'm hearing I'm still holding out hope with my low 90s. But how did you get a lower municipal score and a higher state? Unless what you mean is that you had a 93.38+2 vet points?


----------



## mrdavch

jgraham11 said:


> Yeah well with the test scores I'm hearing I'm still holding out hope with my low 90s. But how did you get a lower municipal score and a higher state? Unless what you mean is that you had a 93.38+2 vet points?


Exactly. SP you get 2 points for veterans. Municipal you go above Non Veterans no matter your score as long as you passed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

mrdavch said:


> Exactly. SP you get 2 points for veterans. Municipal you go above Non Veterans no matter your score as long as you passed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh alright so you had a 93.38 originally, gotcha!.. 2 points higher than me


----------



## unexpo

So, kind of off topic question, but does anyone know how long the eligibility lists are good for? Specifically MSP? 

There's no way in hell I'm going to make the cut from this test, but was hoping to get one more crack at it in 2019 for the next test (yes, I know, cart way way before the horse) before I exceed the age limit.


----------



## Guest

unexpo said:


> So, kind of off topic question, but does anyone know how long the eligibility lists are good for? Specifically MSP?
> 
> There's no way in hell I'm going to make the cut from this test, but was hoping to get one more crack at it in 2019 for the next test (yes, I know, cart way way before the horse) before I exceed the age limit.


It's good for 2 years I thought until the next one is out. (That's what I think at least)

Also, wasn't the MSP academy not selecting off the 2015 list? Clearly they were, but I heard a ton of people saying that they weren't


----------



## 8BRAVO

unexpo said:


> So, kind of off topic question, but does anyone know how long the eligibility lists are good for? Specifically MSP?
> 
> There's no way in hell I'm going to make the cut from this test, but was hoping to get one more crack at it in 2019 for the next test (yes, I know, cart way way before the horse) before I exceed the age limit.


Should be good until the certified list comes out for the next test so in theory 2017 thru 2019 at whatever point the release the 2019 list of eligibles

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel98

jt92 said:


> I got a 70 and answered my questions exactly how my chief of police professor suggested to for like two months leading up to the exam, just glad I have preference and Boston residency. Either way the test is garbage, some stoner I went to high school with took it for shits and giggles and got an 89.


Agreed, the test is garbage and there is a reason why the rest of the country doesn't hire police in this manner. MA needs to drop civil service for police hiring, and at the rate we are going there will no longer be a civil service test in 20 years, it can't happen soon enough.


----------



## TripleSeven

This test is a perfect example of why anyone with serious interest in law enforcement should look out of state. If you are single and/or are willing to relocate, the sky is the limit. LAPD hires the right way. Pass/fail written exam. While the other phases of the process are what holds the weight. Good written test takers don't necessarily mean good cops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel98

Rogergoodwin said:


> Someone wrote this earlier in the thread:
> "People without records talk about people with records like you have never done something stupid in your life and gotten away with it.
> Ever speed without getting a ticket? Go mailbox smashing with your buddies after a few drinks? What about pee in the woods or by the side of the road? How about get into a mutual fight where you felt like you got the short end of the stick?
> 
> If you answered no congratulations. But people that have made bad decisions in life aren't barred from becoming cops."
> 
> That being said, polygraphs aren't admissible in court for a reason...
> 
> As far as there being no rhyme or reason for the test, there absolutely is. The people that always score high (98,99,100) are still in the 90's range. The mid to low 90's are now in the mid to low 80's. The scoring is better because now you won't be banded with 30 other guys with the same score, when they're only interviewing for 2 spots.


I agree that polygraphs are junk science and can't replace a good background investigator doing his job. However here is the reality; 90 percent of the country uses the polygraph for hiring purposes, that is A LOT of people who are taking the polygraph and passing it. I have personally taken two and passed both.

I always find it funny when people in MA say; 'there's no way I'd pass a polygraph, etc...' they are giving the polygraph machine way too much credit, it's easier than most people think, just be honest and you'll be fine. The polygraph examiner understands that no one is perfect and has stuff in their backgrounds, I don't care how clean you've kept your background, EVERYONE has something in their background that could be a negative.

Here is the difference though, minor issues might be overlooked by a higher authority/police department. However serious crimes or issues in a candidate's past simply cannot be overlooked, such as; felony convictions, or domestic convictions/issues, drug use, etc... everyone has standards and has to uphold them at some point.


----------



## Joel98

TripleSeven said:


> This test is a perfect example of why anyone with serious interest in law enforcement should look out of state. If you are single and/or are willing to relocate, the sky is the limit. LAPD hires the right way. Pass/fail written exam. While the other phases of the process are what holds the weight. Good written test takers don't necessarily mean good cops.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You nailed it 100%.


----------



## razrrmn

I took the test for the first and only time (aged out) and I am confused by people saying others "knew the questions before hand" and some of the other comments. I didn't study for this as I was led to believe you couldn't really as it was common sense based. I got a 97 and a 97 and change for the state police. I was led to believe those were fairly pedestrian scores, has that changed this year ? I thought without preference I would have to be in the 99-100 range to have a chance.


----------



## Guest

unexpo said:


> So, kind of off topic question, but does anyone know how long the eligibility lists are good for? Specifically MSP?
> 
> There's no way in hell I'm going to make the cut from this test, but was hoping to get one more crack at it in 2019 for the next test (yes, I know, cart way way before the horse) before I exceed the age limit.


I wouldn't say you're out of the running if you're in the 80s. I think a lot of guys on here are counting themselves out just because the scores average may be lower than past years. Who's to say that they aren't scaling this test differently.

I just wouldn't count yourself out so quick. MSP is difficult no matter what your score is and you also have to take into consideration that not everyone who scored well will interview well. Not everyone who scored well will pass a background, etc. Not to mention there will probably be a lot of dropouts in the academy and people sent packing


----------



## HuskyH-2

jgraham11 said:


> It's good for 2 years I thought until the next one is out. (That's what I think at least)
> 
> Also, wasn't the MSP academy not selecting off the 2015 list? Clearly they were, but I heard a ton of people saying that they weren't


Negative. MSP test scores are good for about 4 years. This recent class going in on Monday is from the 2013 list. Next test for MSP should be 2021


----------



## jt92

TripleSeven said:


> This test is a perfect example of why anyone with serious interest in law enforcement should look out of state. If you are single and/or are willing to relocate, the sky is the limit. LAPD hires the right way. Pass/fail written exam. While the other phases of the process are what holds the weight. Good written test takers don't necessarily mean good cops.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true, a lot of departments will even condense the hiring process for out of state applicants so you only need to spend a few days there. It's sad seeing people caught up in the civil service BS for years and years waiting for their big break.


----------



## Guest

HuskyH-2 said:


> Negative. MSP test scores are good for about 4 years. This recent class going in on Monday is from the 2013 list. Next test for MSP should be 2021


Right they skip an exam usually true! They may need bodies though in the next few years. MSP average age is pretty high up there

Also, in a way you're almost taking a gamble in some respects. If the list is good for 4 years it's really a waiting game and you may need to pass up on a municipality position right? Unless you can accept a municipality position and still be available to be taken off the list? Not sure how that works..


----------



## pd12cl

jgraham11 said:


> Right they skip an exam usually true! They may need bodies though in the next few years. MSP average age is pretty high up there
> 
> Also, in a way you're almost taking a gamble in some respects. If the list is good for 4 years it's really a waiting game and you may need to pass up on a municipality position right? Unless you can accept a municipality position and still be available to be taken off the list? Not sure how that works..


Obviously you can accept a job with a town and be taken off the state police list. It's two different list. Many people deferred the state police this time around because they just got on towns/ cities when MSP sent out letters. You get an offer you take it. When MSP calls you can always leave. I know guys who just left the municiple academy to go to state on Monday.


----------



## mrdavch

jgraham11 said:


> Right they skip an exam usually true! They may need bodies though in the next few years. MSP average age is pretty high up there
> 
> Also, in a way you're almost taking a gamble in some respects. If the list is good for 4 years it's really a waiting game and you may need to pass up on a municipality position right? Unless you can accept a municipality position and still be available to be taken off the list? Not sure how that works..


They are two separate lists. If you take a local job your name stays on the state list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jt92 said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with his ability to take the test, I was just highlighting the fact that the first and generally most important part of the hiring process in MA is flawed enough that people like him (still a stoner btw and has FB pics of him smoking, lives at home at 24) are somehow ahead of people much more qualified. The test is just picking the right strategy for that year and hoping it works, total shot in the dark really. Im not worried about not getting a card in Boston though with my preference, otherwise I'd be fucked.


He's not really ahead of anybody tho if he can't pass a background investigation. The same thing would happen out of state. He would get a shot and then he would be passed over. 
And the test isn't about picking the right strategy, it really is the same every year. That's exactly why some people are always scoring high. Now that the grading appears to be tougher this year, there is going to be a lot of angry people and inevitably are going to blame the test. Unfortunately, this isn't an issue with the test, it's simply CS raising the standards. No one ever sees a low score on a test and thinks to themselves "ya, I deserve that". But then again, how many people do you know that took the test and thought "they want to be a cop?".


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Joel98 said:


> Agreed, the test is garbage and there is a reason why the rest of the country doesn't hire police in this manner. MA needs to drop civil service for police hiring, and at the rate we are going there will no longer be a civil service test in 20 years, it can't happen soon enough.


I think civil service benefits are great when you get on the job, but I agree there are flaws in hiring. But I don't necessarily think the test is the issue as most other states administer tests. I think it's the consent decree aspect and giving veterans ABSOLUTE preference. I respect service, but to put a vet that scored a 70 over someone with experience that scored a 99 is ridiculous. And in the end, it actually ends up hurting vets because they're all lumped in together regardless of how well they scored. In that regard I do agree with you because most other states will give 5 points to vets, which would still be a game changer in mass for quality candidates. 
It also is helpful in preventing (or at least attempting too) all the nepotism/politics in the hiring process. CS isn't perfect but it should be tweaked as opposed to done away with.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> I think civil service benefits are great when you get on the job, but I agree there are flaws in hiring. But I don't necessarily think the test is the issue as most other states administer tests. I think it's the consent decree aspect and giving veterans ABSOLUTE preference. I respect service, but to put a vet that scored a 70 over someone with experience that scored a 99 is ridiculous. And in the end, it actually ends up hurting vets because they're all lumped in together regardless of how well they scored. In that regard I do agree with you because most other states will give 5 points to vets, which would still be a game changer in mass for quality candidates.
> It also is helpful in preventing (or at least attempting too) all the nepotism/politics in the hiring process. CS isn't perfect but it should be tweaked as opposed to done away with.


How does vet preference wind up "hurting vets?"

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt92

Rogergoodwin said:


> I think civil service benefits are great when you get on the job, but I agree there are flaws in hiring. But I don't necessarily think the test is the issue as most other states administer tests. I think it's the consent decree aspect and giving veterans ABSOLUTE preference. I respect service, but to put a vet that scored a 70 over someone with experience that scored a 99 is ridiculous. And in the end, it actually ends up hurting vets because they're all lumped in together regardless of how well they scored. In that regard I do agree with you because most other states will give 5 points to vets, which would still be a game changer in mass for quality candidates.
> It also is helpful in preventing (or at least attempting too) all the nepotism/politics in the hiring process. CS isn't perfect but it should be tweaked as opposed to done away with.


I don't really get what you mean because someone who has experience could've scored a 70 and a vet 99 and then what? Is it still unfair? That would mean the CS system you're wholeheartedly defending would yet again be flawed


----------



## 8BRAVO

jt92 said:


> I don't really get what you mean because someone who has experience could've scored a 70 and a vet 99 and then what? Is it still unfair? That would mean the CS system you're wholeheartedly defending would yet again be flawed


I mean...there's 49 other states to seek employment in also...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jt92 said:


> I don't really get what you mean because someone who has experience could've scored a 70 and a vet 99 and then what? Is it still unfair? That would mean the CS system you're wholeheartedly defending would yet again be flawed


Huh? Not at all. If that happened it would be fine because what dept wants to hire someone who scored a 70 on a CS test? If your going to administer a test to presumably gauge relevant intelligence, then why render the results completely irrelevant when compiling the list?

And it's not wholeheartedly. In my post I fully admit that there are flaws in civil service hiring. I'm just in love with CS post hiring <3


----------



## Rogergoodwin

8BRAVO said:


> How does vet preference wind up "hurting vets?"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Vets are being lumped together, so the ones that do well on the test are not given the credit they deserve for scoring so high. There was a CS bypass appeal I believe out of Somerville where the chief said about a candidate he was bypassing "I heard the highest vet scored an 87, so (candidate) couldn't have scored well" (That actually wasn't the case).


----------



## 8BRAVO

Vets are in score order just like all the other lists from an exam...so a vet who scores a 90 is higher in the eligible list than one who scored a 70

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt92

Rogergoodwin said:


> Huh? Not at all. If that happened it would be fine because what dept wants to hire someone who scored a 70 on a CS test? If your going to administer a test to presumably gauge relevant intelligence, then why render the results completely irrelevant when compiling the list?
> 
> And it's not wholeheartedly. In my post I fully admit that there are flaws in civil service hiring. I'm just in love with CS post hiring <3


I dunno, I was ultimately just trying to say that from what I have read these last few days the score someone gets on their test isn't relevant whatsoever to their abilities for the job in comparison to those who scored less. Experience, like you mentioned, is to me as beneficial as military service, it would be cool if experience of a certain relevance held some form of preference similitar to vet status but the state is too lazy for that shit. Fairness is replaced by playing your cards right here


----------



## LA Copper

jt92 said:


> So true, a lot of departments will even condense the hiring process for out of state applicants so you only need to spend a few days there. It's sad seeing people caught up in the civil service BS for years and years waiting for their big break.


I spent five years waiting on Civil Service after scoring a 99 on two different tests before I went west.

We have the week long expedited testing process, which means if you do well in the process and have a clean background, you could be in our academy within six or seven months; not six or seven years.


----------



## 8BRAVO

LA Copper said:


> I spent five years waiting on Civil Service after scoring a 99 on two different tests before I went west.
> 
> We have the week long expedited testing process, which means if you do well in the process and have a clean background, you could be in our academy within six or seven months; not six or seven years.


everywhere outside of Mass is a lot easier-Portland OR PD is paying a relocation bonus, San Antonio is offering a $5k hiring bonus and a lot of PDs will condense the process of out of towners


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jt92 said:


> I dunno, I was ultimately just trying to say that from what I have read these last few days the score someone gets on their test isn't relevant whatsoever to their abilities for the job in comparison to those who scored less. Experience, like you mentioned, is to me as beneficial as military service, it would be cool if experience of a certain relevance held some form of preference similitar to vet status but the state is too lazy for that shit. Fairness is replaced by playing your cards right here


I hear ya. Trying to narrow down a large group of people into a smaller more qualified group seems like an almost impossible task. Too much of the exam focus's on the last 2 sections of the test, which most people manipulate anyways. The first part is based on Written Comprehension, Problem Sensitivity and Reasoning, which arguably has more relevance to the job than the other sections. Perhaps the first section should be more comprehensive and weighted more heavily. 
In the end, there will always be problems. There's either too much BS with the testing or too much biase/nepotism/favoritism in the selection process. Maybe the real test is seeing who has the ability to adapt to any situation, including this circus.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> I spent five years waiting on Civil Service after scoring a 99 on two different tests before I went west.
> 
> We have the week long expedited testing process, which means if you do well in the process and have a clean background, you could be in our academy within six or seven months; not six or seven years.


What reasons would they have to skip over you? So basically they just looked elsewhere aka lower on the list, but for what reason?


----------



## j809

8BRAVO said:


> How does vet preference wind up "hurting vets?"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Because all the towns are leaving civil service because it got out of control.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

j809 said:


> Because all the towns are leaving civil service because it got out of control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well...18 towns have left anyway  That still leaves 151 other choices


----------



## LA Copper

jgraham11 said:


> What reasons would they have to skip over you? So basically they just looked elsewhere aka lower on the list, but for what reason?


They didn't skip over me, they just never got to me. I made to 17 on the list in my hometown before I went west. There were lots of 100s and 99s back in those days (the 80s).

Affirmative Action was also pretty big back then with three separate lists.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> What reasons would they have to skip over you? So basically they just looked elsewhere aka lower on the list, but for what reason?


They might not have bypassed him. Maybe the town didn't get down to him on the list or they didn't hire at all.


----------



## 8BRAVO

LA Copper said:


> They didn't skip over me, they just never got to me. I made to 17 on the list in my hometown before I went west. There were lots of 100s and 99s back in those days (the 80s).
> 
> Affirmative Action was also pretty big back then with three separate lists.


Did you mark your answers to the exam on stone tablets???


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> They didn't skip over me, they just never got to me. I made to 17 on the list in my hometown before I went west. There were lots of 100s and 99s back in those days (the 80s).
> 
> Affirmative Action was also pretty big back then with three separate lists.


So this is why I've heard people saying living in cities in some ways is better. They hire more people obviously and that translates the MSP and who they contact

If I have that last part right


----------



## LA Copper

jgraham11 said:


> So this is why I've heard people saying living in cities in some ways is better. They hire more people obviously and that translates the MSP and who they contact
> 
> If I have that last part right


At the time my hometown had a 105 officers on the department. That's fairly large for Massachusetts, at least it was at that time. We were able to do the three department choice thing but that was pretty much useless at the time. The State Police exam was separate from Civil Service.

In my humble opinion, now that I've spent 28+ years with the LAPD and sitting on the Department interviews for the last 15 years, I'd say our department's testing process is a lot more fair. Not to mention we have academy classes starting every month and we are constantly hiring. And we don't have a residency rule.


----------



## Goose

Rogergoodwin said:


> How they grade it is mostly speculation based on how eb jacobs has explained their testing process and from personal experience in how the test is scored. They create an officer profile based on X amount of current LE officers taking a survey and then they compare your answers to the profile that they have created. So I'm guessing if the question was "I'd rather work in a busy office than work in a lab by myself" they're looking for a more outgoing/personable person because you'll have to work with people as a cop.So the closer you are to "strongly agree" the higher your score for that question.
> This is all just a theory tho. Although, it appears to work for the people that use it.


If that's true, a lot of cops are full of shit which explains why the test is so fucked up.


----------



## 8BRAVO

LA Copper said:


> At the time my hometown had a 105 officers on the department. That's fairly large for Massachusetts, at least it was at that time. We were able to do the three department choice thing but that was pretty much useless at the time. The State Police exam was separate from Civil Service.
> 
> In my humble opinion, now that I've spent 28+ years with the LAPD and sitting on the Department interviews for the last 15 years, I'd say our department's testing process is a lot more fair. Not to mention we have academy classes starting every month and we are constantly hiring. And we don't have a residency rule.


They finally changed the residence+ 3 choice, now you can pick your city/town of residence and if you want add all the other towns to appear on their lists when they are certified. I remember logging in and changing my 3 choices to see where I'd land on a certain city or town's list but it was always a gamble...you almost needed inside knowledge to know if they were going to hire. But realistically...unless it's a big department how many are they going to hire?? 1, 2,3 or 4...and even then CS provides a list of 2 x the number of vacancies requested +1...so it could as in your case take years


----------



## LA Copper

When I was taking the Mass Civil Service tests, there was no "logging in" as there was no internet. It was either mail, a phone call or drive down to Ashburton Place and stand in line. A different time!


----------



## Ricop

Everyone that didn't score well is mad at the system when they should be mad at themselves. As a current cop and veteran I scored over 95 and I think the the test was one of the better tests I took.
The grass is always greener. In RI, there is no CS and that means when it's hiring time your applying to each department directly. I remember taking 6 written tests, 6 fitness tests, and 6 swim tests over a two week span. That was exhausting especially working a full time job. Some exams I scored #2 overall and one I failed.
My advice to anyone looking to get on as a cop is to just stay open minded and be willing to take a spot where you didn't originally see yourself.


----------



## Mvcrouse

Does anyone know how many officers Chelsea is hiring? Or any departments hiring a lot candidates - except Boston?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

LA Copper said:


> At the time my hometown had a 105 officers on the department. That's fairly large for Massachusetts, at least it was at that time. We were able to do the three department choice thing but that was pretty much useless at the time. The State Police exam was separate from Civil Service.
> 
> In my humble opinion, now that I've spent 28+ years with the LAPD and sitting on the Department interviews for the last 15 years, I'd say our department's testing process is a lot more fair. Not to mention we have academy classes starting every month and we are constantly hiring. And we don't have a residency rule.


What's the biggest difference between LAPD's testing process and MA?


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> What's the biggest difference between LAPD's testing process and MA?


I'd say...the major difference is they don't wait for 1 statewide exam every two years...that portion of the mass hiring process is a little silly when other departments in the 49 run their own testing- to include many west coast departments administering their tests through Nationwide test centers which gives you a huge number of potential applicants.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

8BRAVO said:


> I'd say...the major difference is they don't wait for 1 statewide exam every two years...that portion of the mass hiring process is a little silly when other departments in the 49 run their own testing- to include many west coast departments administering their tests through Nationwide test centers which gives you a huge number of potential applicants.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


But theoretically even if testing was done more often, you would still be ahead/behind the same # of candidates for a certain amount of openings. The amount of testing shouldn't change your position on the list, so it probably wouldn't help. 
Plus, like you said there would be a huge number of applicants. Making it even more difficult to get on.


----------



## 8BRAVO

But they can also potentially screen a larger number of applicants as well. Under civil service, the comission uses the formula 2n+1 in how many names the state sends the department-so take a small town like Bedford they may only potentially have one or two vacancies so under that formula CS would send the town 5 names...a department like Boston you'd probably fare better if they did a class of say 60, CS will send in theory 121 names...so the department doesn't have as much control whereas if they ran their own test they could potentially screen all applicants that score 70+ then screen out who doesn't meet requirements etc.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdavch

The thing I'm noticing on a lot of non civil service departments that have FT openings are requiring FT academy trained to even be considered. At least if you can get on a CS department they pay for the academy and pay you a salary while attending where a self sponsored recruit has to pay plus have little to no income for those 6 months. I'm just trying to figure the best route to get a FT position.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

mrdavch said:


> The thing I'm noticing on a lot of non civil service departments that have FT openings are requiring FT academy trained to even be considered. At least if you can get on a CS department they pay for the academy and pay you a salary while attending where a self sponsored recruit has to pay plus have little to no income for those 6 months. I'm just trying to figure the best route to get a FT position.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like someone once said "it's the economy stupid" lol it makes more sense for them to take someone already trained because they aren't spending those dollars to train someone and potentially lose them to another department once they are trained. That used to be the game with the UMass Lowell pd people would hire on, go to the full time academy then after two years split to a department in a city or town.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdavch

8BRAVO said:


> Like someone once said "it's the economy stupid" lol it makes more sense for them to take someone already trained because they aren't spending those dollars to train someone and potentially lose them to another department once they are trained. That used to be the game with the UMass Lowell pd people would hire on, go to the full time academy then after two years split to a department in a city or town.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I understand their logic. Don't have to pay their academy and 6 months of pay for nothing. The hard part for a self sponsor is to find a sponsor. It was difficult for me to find one for the reserve, I'm sure it's even harder to the FT because the sponsor town needs to lend a vehicle for certain training and what town wants to do that for a non town employee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

mrdavch said:


> I understand their logic. Don't have to pay their academy and 6 months of pay for nothing. The hard part for a self sponsor is to find a sponsor. It was difficult for me to find one for the reserve, I'm sure it's even harder to the FT because the sponsor town needs to lend a vehicle for certain training and what town wants to do that for a non town employee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that is difficult...it was easy for me years ago to get my town to sponsor the reserve academy, but the full time is much harder...I've been out of Mass for 5 years stationed in TX, but I thought one of the community colleges was running a program where you essentially attend for a semester or so then get full time certified...Northern Essex I think? There's also a potential of a NH Job like Nashua or Manchvegas which I think transfers over to Mass...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

8BRAVO said:


> But they can also potentially screen a larger number of applicants as well. Under civil service, the comission uses the formula 2n+1 in how many names the state sends the department-so take a small town like Bedford they may only potentially have one or two vacancies so under that formula CS would send the town 5 names...a department like Boston you'd probably fare better if they did a class of say 60, CS will send in theory 121 names...so the department doesn't have as much control whereas if they ran their own test they could potentially screen all applicants that score 70+ then screen out who doesn't meet requirements etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I suppose, but that gives departments way to much discretion. Realistically, virtually no one is going to fail the CS test, so it's not about passing but about competing against the other candidates. The 2n+1 formula at least guarantees that you wont score very well and be passed over by someone who scored in the 70's. It's also about preventing nepotism/favoritism, which is the most important aspect of CS. Look at what happened in Methuen with all the reserve officers...


----------



## Joel98

8BRAVO said:


> Yeah that is difficult...it was easy for me years ago to get my town to sponsor the reserve academy, but the full time is much harder...I've been out of Mass for 5 years stationed in TX, but I thought one of the community colleges was running a program where you essentially attend for a semester or so then get full time certified...Northern Essex I think? There's also a potential of a NH Job like Nashua or Manchvegas which I think transfers over to Mass...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


There's no way you could attend one semester of college and be full time certified. The full time academy is 6 months long in itself.

You might be thinking of the reserve academy, which is a couple days a week and goes for about a semester length.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

8BRAVO said:


> Yeah that is difficult...it was easy for me years ago to get my town to sponsor the reserve academy, but the full time is much harder...I've been out of Mass for 5 years stationed in TX, but I thought one of the community colleges was running a program where you essentially attend for a semester or so then get full time certified...Northern Essex I think? There's also a potential of a NH Job like Nashua or Manchvegas which I think transfers over to Mass...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


NH cert transfers to mass? I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> NH cert transfers to mass? I thought it was the other way around.


Recruit Training Exemption Request or Temporary Waiver

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel98

The MA full time academy is between 700-800 hours, pretty close to the national standard, and transfers to most other states in the country. 

MA also accepts other states' academies, as long as they are at least the same length or longer than MA's academy.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Joel98 said:


> The MA full time academy is between 700-800 hours, pretty close to the national standard, and transfers to most other states in the country.
> 
> MA also accepts other states' academies, as long as they are at least the same length or longer than MA's academy.


That's what I was wondering. I've just heard NH didn't meet the mass requirements. Don't really know anything about NH academy


----------



## j809

A town next to me took 2 from New Hampshire and they got their waiver. I think it's Nh academy plus all the extra specialized training to bring it up to the hours in order to get the waiver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pd12cl

mrdavch said:


> The thing I'm noticing on a lot of non civil service departments that have FT openings are requiring FT academy trained to even be considered. At least if you can get on a CS department they pay for the academy and pay you a salary while attending where a self sponsored recruit has to pay plus have little to no income for those 6 months. I'm just trying to figure the best route to get a FT position.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The town doesn't always pay for the academy. Some towns deduct $ weekly until the 3k is paid others make you pay it up front. Think there was only two towns that paid for their recruits.


----------



## pd12cl

Joel98 said:


> The MA full time academy is between 700-800 hours, pretty close to the national standard, and transfers to most other states in the country.
> 
> MA also accepts other states' academies, as long as they are at least the same length or longer than MA's academy.


It's closer to 1000 now


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mrdavch said:


> I'm just trying to figure the best route to get a FT position.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leave Mass.


----------



## pd12cl

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Leave Mass.


100% agree. Took me 5 years to get on in Mass and happened when I was ready to throw in the towel. Keep testing and hope your card gets called is really all you can do.


----------



## mrdavch

pd12cl said:


> 100% agree. Took me 5 years to get on in Mass and happened when I was ready to throw in the towel. Keep testing and hope your card gets called is really all you can do.


I just looked at the Fitchburg list where I have residency and there are no Veterans left so if all goes well I'll get a card for them from the new list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustoff137

mrdavch said:


> I just looked at the Fitchburg list where I have residency and there are no Veterans left so if all goes well I'll get a card for them from the new list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on how many Vets end up taking the exam though. I have a 90 and vets preference and I'm hoping Quincy didn't have too many Vets take the exam again.


----------



## mrdavch

rteixeira said:


> Depends on how many Vets end up taking the exam though. I have a 90 and vets preference and I'm hoping Quincy didn't have too many Vets take the exam again.


I have vet status as well with a 93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I just sent CS an email because for Residency Preference it said "not applicable" which makes no sense I've lived in Boston my entire life. Unless I forgot something when signing up

So now that 92 I got is looking even worse if I don't get residency preference

I don't even know why I'm stressing though. It ultimately comes down the list and how it's grouped


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I just sent CS an email because for Residency Preference it said "not applicable" which makes no sense I've lived in Boston my entire life. Unless I forgot something when signing up
> 
> So now that 92 I got is looking even worse if I don't get residency preference
> 
> I don't even know why I'm stressing though. It ultimately comes down the list and how it's grouped


Without residency youre not in the running at all.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Without residency youre not in the running at all.


And how does that make sense? My address on the email clearly says my Boston address, but then underneath not applicable. No idea how that makes any sense at all

Does anyone know if that can be fixed before the list comes out?


----------



## Shosh328

jgraham11 said:


> And how does that make sense? My address on the email clearly says my Boston address, but then underneath not applicable. No idea how that makes any sense at all
> 
> Does anyone know if that can be fixed before the list comes out?


as a non-resident, non-vet you are at the bottom of all municipal lists. it will not effect your score for msp. i don't know if you can have it corrected after the fact. call civil service

This is the order of the list once its established copy and pasted from the civil service website

Chapter 534 Applicant
Resident 402A Applicant
Non-Resident 402A Applicant
Resident Disabled Veteran Applicant
Resident 402B Applicant
Non-Resident 402B Applicant
Resident Veteran Applicant
Resident Civilian Applicant
Non-Resident Disabled Veteran Applicant
Non-Resident Veteran Applicant
Non-Resident Civilian Applicant


----------



## Shosh328

The scoring for this test has definitely changed but the change was in 2015. I have taken the last six tests and always scored between 96-99 up until 2015 i scored 88 and this year i scored 91. The test has remained pretty much the same all along


----------



## Guest

Shosh328 said:


> as a non-resident, non-vet you are at the bottom of all municipal lists. it will not effect your score for msp. i don't know if you can have it corrected after the fact. call civil service
> 
> This is the order of the list once its established copy and pasted from the civil service website
> 
> Chapter 534 Applicant
> Resident 402A Applicant
> Non-Resident 402A Applicant
> Resident Disabled Veteran Applicant
> Resident 402B Applicant
> Non-Resident 402B Applicant
> Resident Veteran Applicant
> Resident Civilian Applicant
> Non-Resident Disabled Veteran Applicant
> Non-Resident Veteran Applicant
> Non-Resident Civilian Applicant


Yeah otherwise I'm completely screwed


----------



## kenzo

jgraham11 said:


> And how does that make sense? My address on the email clearly says my Boston address, but then underneath not applicable. No idea how that makes any sense at all
> 
> Does anyone know if that can be fixed before the list comes out?


When you first applied, did you claim a residency preference? It was part of the application. If I were you, call them a bunch to make sure you get a residency claim.


----------



## Guest

kenzo said:


> When you first applied, did you claim a residency preference? It was part of the application. If I were you, call them a bunch to make sure you get a residency claim.


Yeah, I can't believe I made that mistake. I probably just mistakenly thought it was one of the other preferences that I was declining. I can't imagine that's something they wouldn't fix.. maybe that's wishful thinking though. I'll call on Monday and see how that goes


----------



## 8BRAVO

jgraham11 said:


> Yeah, I can't believe I made that mistake. I probably just mistakenly thought it was one of the other preferences that I was declining. I can't imagine that's something they wouldn't fix.. maybe that's wishful thinking though. I'll call on Monday and see how that goes


...what he said...it's on the agency questions section of that screwy online application...I'd definitely call the follow up with an email so you have record...asap before the eligible list comes out otherwise you're stuck until the next test

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> And how does that make sense? My address on the email clearly says my Boston address, but then underneath not applicable. No idea how that makes any sense at all
> 
> Does anyone know if that can be fixed before the list comes out?


You can have it fixed even after the list comes, You just need to make sure it gets fixed before Boston requests a certification. CS won't care what residency you claim because its the responsibility of the appointing authority to verify that you resided in Boston for the year prior to the test.

From CS: "CONSIDER THIS CLAIM AS *PART OF THE EXAMINATION*. DO NOT MAKE A *MISTAKE* IN YOUR RESIDENCE PREFERENCE CLAIM. IF YOU DO NOT FILL OUT THIS QUESTION CORRECTLY, YOUR NAME WILL NOT APPEAR ON CERTIFIED LISTS FOR APPOINTMENT, AND YOU MAY MISS EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITIES. WE MAY NOT ADD YOUR NAME TO AN OUTSTANDING CERTIFIED LIST IF YOU MAKE A MISTAKE. CITIES AND TOWNS INVESTIGATE APPLICANTS FOR FIRE AND POLICE POSITIONS. IF THEY FIND YOU ARE A NON-RESIDENT, THEY WILL NOT HIRE YOU AS A RESIDENT AND WILL REQUEST THAT YOUR PREFERENCE BE CANCELED."


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> You can have it fixed even after the list comes, You just need to make sure it gets fixed before Boston requests a certification. CS won't care what residency you claim because its the responsibility of the appointing authority to verify that you resided in Boston for the year prior to the test.
> 
> From CS: "CONSIDER THIS CLAIM AS *PART OF THE EXAMINATION*. DO NOT MAKE A *MISTAKE* IN YOUR RESIDENCE PREFERENCE CLAIM. IF YOU DO NOT FILL OUT THIS QUESTION CORRECTLY, YOUR NAME WILL NOT APPEAR ON CERTIFIED LISTS FOR APPOINTMENT, AND YOU MAY MISS EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITIES. WE MAY NOT ADD YOUR NAME TO AN OUTSTANDING CERTIFIED LIST IF YOU MAKE A MISTAKE. CITIES AND TOWNS INVESTIGATE APPLICANTS FOR FIRE AND POLICE POSITIONS. IF THEY FIND YOU ARE A NON-RESIDENT, THEY WILL NOT HIRE YOU AS A RESIDENT AND WILL REQUEST THAT YOUR PREFERENCE BE CANCELED."


Well I emailed the email address with the scores. I'm pretty sure that's just the state email not CS

By the wording in that though it doesn't look hopeful. What makes you sure it can be changed?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Well I emailed the email address with the scores. I'm pretty sure that's just the state email not CS
> 
> By the wording in that though it doesn't look hopeful. What makes you sure it can be changed?


It happened to me last time. But they fixed it relatively quick. 
Just make sure you email [email protected] and don't hit reply. They're slightly different emails.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> It happened to me last time. But they fixed it relatively quick.
> Just make sure you email [email protected] and don't hit reply. They're slightly different emails.


Yeah that's the one I emailed..Thanks


----------



## LA Copper

Rogergoodwin said:


> What's the biggest difference between LAPD's testing process and MA?


As you know, the Mass Civil Service test is only given once every two years and then you have to wait for months for it to be scored. Unless I'm mistaken, pretty much everything is predicated on that score. Plus you have to pay to take the test.

Out here with the LAPD, you can take our written test five days a week and it's only a pass / fail. Once you pass that test you move onto the next test and so on. However, if you take part in the expedited process, which if you have a good background you can do so, you can complete the testing process in a week. (Of course the background investigation will take some time but at least the testing process will be complete.) You don't need to live in LA so there is no residency preference, which I think is great. We also don't have a residency rule so you can live anywhere you wan to. And our test is free to take.

After participating in both processes, I'd say our system is more fair and much quicker.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

LA Copper said:


> As you know, the Mass Civil Service test is only given once every two years and then you have to wait for months for it to be scored. Unless I'm mistaken, pretty much everything is predicated on that score. Plus you have to pay to take the test.
> 
> Out here with the LAPD, you can take our written test five days a week and it's only a pass / fail. Once you pass that test you move onto the next test and so on. However, if you take part in the expedited process, which if you have a good background you can do so, you can complete the testing process in a week. (Of course the background investigation will take some time but at least the testing process will be complete.) You don't need to live in LA so there is no residency preference, which I think is great. We also don't have a residency rule so you can live anywhere you wan to. And our test is free to take.
> 
> After participating in both processes, I'd say our system is more fair and much quicker.


I can see what your saying about the process being much quicker, especially the expedited process, but I think the majority of towns in mass would have a hard time doing it in a similar way. Bigger cities like LA and NYC can do it this way because of how many candidates they put through, but imagine a smaller town in mass that might only hire once every year. Without any kind of civil service oversight, those positions will be filled by the chiefs nephew, a captains daughter, etc. The system isn't perfect, but there are far too many examples of connected people getting on as it is now. If you remove the watchdog, it would only get worse.


----------



## LA Copper

I get it, although it's sad that in 2017, nepotism is still a problem back there. 

So for those looking to get on and don't mind leaving home, come on out.


----------



## Shosh328

Rogergoodwin said:


> I can see what your saying about the process being much quicker, especially the expedited process, but I think the majority of towns in mass would have a hard time doing it in a similar way. Bigger cities like LA and NYC can do it this way because of how many candidates they put through, but imagine a smaller town in mass that might only hire once every year. Without any kind of civil service oversight, those positions will be filled by the chiefs nephew, a captains daughter, etc. The system isn't perfect, but there are far too many examples of connected people getting on as it is now. If you remove the watchdog, it would only get worse.


I think the biggest problem with the way it is done in MA is the absolute preference given to veterans. It's great if your a veteran but horrible if you are not. Don't get me wrong I do believe that veterans should get some additional consideration over non-vets but i think it should be in the form of additional points added to their score like it is done with msp and the rest of the country.

It's not right for a non-vet who has scored 100 on the test to not even be considered until all vets, including those who scored as low as 70, have been considered


----------



## Guest

Shosh328 said:


> I think the biggest problem with the way it is done in MA is the absolute preference given to veterans. It's great if your a veteran but horrible if you are not. Don't get me wrong I do believe that veterans should get some additional consideration over non-vets but i think it should be in the form of additional points added to their score like it is done with msp and the rest of the country.
> 
> It's not right for a non-vet who has scored 100 on the test to not even be considered until all vets, including those who scored as low as 70, have been considered


The test is ass backwards in my opinion. This is coming from someone who (from what it seems) didn't get a bad score. The whole setup, the waiting game, no transparency, the 100 different types of preferences out there (can't even keep up those) and listen this may make me unpopular here but the whole minorities/women bias is BS

Listen if you're a women or a minority and you score well then good on ya! But I have a family member who's a trooper that said minorities will always get preference. I'm sorry I just don't agree with that in anyway. Like I said if some minority scores better than me then they deserve it obviously. But don't tell me I'll be bypassed just cause I'm white


----------



## bigfoot1120

Shosh328 said:


> I think the biggest problem with the way it is done in MA is the absolute preference given to veterans. It's great if your a veteran but horrible if you are not. Don't get me wrong I do believe that veterans should get some additional consideration over non-vets but i think it should be in the form of additional points added to their score like it is done with msp and the rest of the country.
> 
> It's not right for a non-vet who has scored 100 on the test to not even be considered until all vets, including those who scored as low as 70, have been considered


Should have manned up and joined a branch. Anyone with half a brain knows that's how you get on the job in Mass. I thought you college kids were supposed to be smart?


----------



## Guest

bigfoot1120 said:


> Should have manned up and joined a branch. Anyone with half a brain knows that's how you get on the job in Mass. I thought you college kids were supposed to be smart?


I have family that's on with the State. None of them are military


----------



## Dustoff137

jgraham11 said:


> I have family that's on with the State. None of them are military


I think he's referring to Municipal.


----------



## Shosh328

jgraham11 said:


> I have family that's on with the State. None of them are military


thats because the state does it the right way. extra points for vets, not absolute preference


----------



## Guest

Shosh328 said:


> thats because the state does it the right way. extra points for vets, not absolute preference


Agreed


----------



## Danusmc0321

This thread is giving me a headache.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

As its been said a thousand times here, he should join the service for the right reason, not just a leg up on the test.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Shosh328 said:


> I think the biggest problem with the way it is done in MA is the absolute preference given to veterans. It's great if your a veteran but horrible if you are not. Don't get me wrong I do believe that veterans should get some additional consideration over non-vets but i think it should be in the form of additional points added to their score like it is done with msp and the rest of the country.
> 
> It's not right for a non-vet who has scored 100 on the test to not even be considered until all vets, including those who scored as low as 70, have been considered


That being said, 80 should be passing...


----------



## Joel98

Rogergoodwin said:


> NH cert transfers to mass? I thought it was the other way around.


I know that the NH academy is not as long as the MA academy, which can present a problem in transferring from NH to MA.


----------



## Rufus Teague

8BRAVO said:


> everywhere outside of Mass is a lot easier-Portland OR PD is paying a relocation bonus, San Antonio is offering a $5k hiring bonus and a lot of PDs will condense the process of out of towners


On face value that all sounds great but all of those places can hire or DQ you without any reason and usually have it written down that they don't even have to give you a reason as to why your no longer a candidate

Portland has a lot of political issues
Outlaw will be 6th PPB Chief of Police since 2015 and if you read between the lines clearly wants candidates of a certain background

San Antonio is probably going to hire a lot of cops from other departments. Dallas has lost 700 officers since last summer due to pay and not wanting to work with the local population anymore.

You have to also remember that the majority of the country pays their police officers next to nothing so you always have tons of experienced competition elsewhere. Chattanooga, TN pays their cops about 28,000 a year and is a city of 200,000.


----------



## Guest

Rufus Teague said:


> On face value that all sounds great but all of those places can hire or DQ you without any reason and usually have it written down that they don't even have to give you a reason as to why your no longer a candidate
> 
> Portland has a lot of political issues
> Outlaw will be 6th PPB Chief of Police since 2015 and if you read between the lines clearly wants candidates of a certain background
> 
> San Antonio is probably going to hire a lot of cops from other departments. Dallas has lost 700 officers since last summer due to pay and not wanting to work with the local population anymore.
> 
> You have to also remember that the majority of the country pays their police officers next to nothing so you always have tons of experienced competition elsewhere. Chattanooga, TN pays their cops about 28,000 a year and is a city of 200,000.


That last part ^^^. Look at the Staties salaries whenever you think about moving out of MA. Yeah the process sucks, but they pay better than almost anyone. Doesn't NYC make like 32K first year? That's sad


----------



## Rufus Teague

If this test is anything like the last one, a score in the low 90s does get you multiple job offers from most of western ma, however it really depends on where you're from and how badly you want the job to determine if you want to accept those offers.


----------



## unexpo

jgraham11 said:


> That last part ^^^. Look at the Staties salaries whenever you think about moving out of MA. Yeah the process sucks, but they pay better than almost anyone. Doesn't NYC make like 32K first year? That's sad


Nah man, they make double that...


----------



## Guest

Rufus Teague said:


> If this test is anything like the last one, a score in the low 90s does get you multiple job offers from most of western ma, however it really depends on where you're from and how badly you want the job to determine if you want to accept those offers.


Why would western ma be more inclined to take low 90s? I would think it's the other way around since there is less demand out there


----------



## Guest

unexpo said:


> Nah man, they make double that...


Actually I just checked and yeah it's not as little as I thought. 42K first year. Certainly not bad, but not the starting salaries with MSP or BPD. I wouldn't know other depts starting salaries


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> On face value that all sounds great but all of those places can hire or DQ you without any reason and usually have it written down that they don't even have to give you a reason as to why your no longer a candidate
> 
> Portland has a lot of political issues
> Outlaw will be 6th PPB Chief of Police since 2015 and if you read between the lines clearly wants candidates of a certain background
> 
> San Antonio is probably going to hire a lot of cops from other departments. Dallas has lost 700 officers since last summer due to pay and not wanting to work with the local population anymore.
> 
> You have to also remember that the majority of the country pays their police officers next to nothing so you always have tons of experienced competition elsewhere. Chattanooga, TN pays their cops about 28,000 a year and is a city of 200,000.


Mass isn't that bad. Your may have to move to Boston or another big city but if you want it the opportunities there.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> If this test is anything like the last one, a score in the low 90s does get you multiple job offers from most of western ma, however it really depends on where you're from and how badly you want the job to determine if you want to accept those offers.


Maybe as a vet. I think I only got north Adams last year.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rufus Teague said:


> On face value that all sounds great but all of those places can hire or DQ you without any reason and usually have it written down that they don't even have to give you a reason as to why your no longer a candidate
> 
> Portland has a lot of political issues
> Outlaw will be 6th PPB Chief of Police since 2015 and if you read between the lines clearly wants candidates of a certain background
> 
> San Antonio is probably going to hire a lot of cops from other departments. Dallas has lost 700 officers since last summer due to pay and not wanting to work with the local population anymore.
> 
> You have to also remember that the majority of the country pays their police officers next to nothing so you always have tons of experienced competition elsewhere. Chattanooga, TN pays their cops about 28,000 a year and is a city of 200,000.


I wouldn't say San Antonio is going to hire a "lot of cops from other departments" they are struggling to hire hence why the started the hiring bonus along with their cruisers have "we're always hiring" bumper stickers on them...Austin is hurting to hire so bad they dumped the physical agility test for a timed row machine test to increase the applicant pool. Austin pd btw which still goes on recruiting trips around the country trying to in some cases poach certified officers

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

jgraham11 said:


> Actually I just checked and yeah it's not as little as I thought. 42K first year. Certainly not bad, but not the starting salaries with MSP or BPD. I wouldn't know other depts starting salaries


It was about 29K ten years ago. Still hard to live on that little in NYC.


----------



## j_good1

This was my first time taking it and i scored a 94.


----------



## mrdavch

j_good1 said:


> This was my first time taking it and i scored a 94.


Congrats, vet or non vet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15453

Did anyone else just get 1 email? I only got the trooper score email, didn't get anything about muni score?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

devenob said:


> Did anyone else just get 1 email? I only got the trooper score email, didn't get anything about muni score?


Your muni score is the trooper score rounded to the nearest whole #


----------



## j_good1

mrdavch said:


> Congrats, vet or non vet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


non-vet, im hoping to get a decent spot on the list for my hometown


----------



## Rogergoodwin

After looking on here I thought no one did well, but everyone I work with had scores like 98, 98, 97, 97, 96. 
Suddenly I'm feeling less confident...


----------



## Joel98

mrdavch said:


> The thing I'm noticing on a lot of non civil service departments that have FT openings are requiring FT academy trained to even be considered. At least if you can get on a CS department they pay for the academy and pay you a salary while attending where a self sponsored recruit has to pay plus have little to no income for those 6 months. I'm just trying to figure the best route to get a FT position.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Non-civil service departments send people to the academy too.


----------



## Joel98

Rufus Teague said:


> On face value that all sounds great but all of those places can hire or DQ you without any reason and usually have it written down that they don't even have to give you a reason as to why your no longer a candidate
> 
> Portland has a lot of political issues
> Outlaw will be 6th PPB Chief of Police since 2015 and if you read between the lines clearly wants candidates of a certain background
> 
> San Antonio is probably going to hire a lot of cops from other departments. Dallas has lost 700 officers since last summer due to pay and not wanting to work with the local population anymore.
> 
> You have to also remember that the majority of the country pays their police officers next to nothing so you always have tons of experienced competition elsewhere. Chattanooga, TN pays their cops about 28,000 a year and is a city of 200,000.


Highly inaccurate.

The median police officer salary in Chattanooga TN is 47,000.

Police Patrol Officer Salaries in Chattanooga, TN by education, experience, Location and more - Salary.com

The average police officer starting salary across the country is between 40,000-50,000, with many places starting you off at higher than that, such as; some parts of Texas, many areas in California, Long Island, New Jersey, Connecticut, Chicago area, etc etc etc...

There are many areas outside of MA that pay very well.


----------



## Deepwoods

Has anyone confirmed that we can add our name to any city list? Hoping to get on in Springfield but i live in Chicopee


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> After looking on here I thought no one did well, but everyone I work with had scores like 98, 98, 97, 97, 96.
> Suddenly I'm feeling less confident...


I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. Everyone I've asked in person or over social media has said they either failed, 70s, 80s and a couple in the 90s

By the way @Rogergoodwin how long did you have to wait for the civil service email to get back to you?


----------



## Guest

Deepwoods said:


> Has anyone confirmed that we can add our name to any city list? Hoping to get on in Springfield but i live in Chicopee


Well you can add your name to other towns/cities. I think it's up to 3 additional municipalities. You won't be high up though in Springfield since you won't have residency preference


----------



## Deepwoods

jgraham11 said:


> Well you can add your name to other towns/cities. I think it's up to 3 additional municipalities. You won't be high up though in Springfield since you won't have residency preference


Thats unfortunate, i got a 95 on the test... would a springfield resident with an 80 be higher then me?


----------



## mrdavch

Deepwoods said:


> Thats unfortunate, i got a 95 on the test... would a springfield resident with an 80 be higher then me?


Yes, other than special preference it goes resident disabled vets, resident vets, residents, non resident disabled vet, vet, non residents...

did you do both municipal and state or just municipal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Deepwoods said:


> Thats unfortunate, i got a 95 on the test... would a springfield resident with an 80 be higher then me?


Yeah, if they have residency preference then they'll be called before you


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Well you can add your name to other towns/cities. I think it's up to 3 additional municipalities. You won't be high up though in Springfield since you won't have residency preference


Not anymore, I added my name to about 20 municipalities.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. Everyone I've asked in person or over social media has said they either failed, 70s, 80s and a couple in the 90s
> 
> By the way @Rogergoodwin how long did you have to wait for the civil service email to get back to you?


They were quick. But I didn't notice it right away. I imagine they're busy with everyone's appeals and questions right now.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Deepwoods said:


> Thats unfortunate, i got a 95 on the test... would a springfield resident with an 80 be higher then me?


You can add your name to every list if you want, but you wont have a shot without residency.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> They were quick. But I didn't notice it right away. I imagine they're busy with everyone's appeals and questions right now.


I've considered appealing too, but how often does that really result in a changed score? Not often I'm imagining


----------



## Deepwoods

mrdavch said:


> Yes, other than special preference it goes resident disabled vets, resident vets, residents, non resident disabled vet, vet, non residents...
> 
> did you do both municipal and state or just municipal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I've considered appealing too, but how often does that really result in a changed score? Not often I'm imagining





jgraham11 said:


> I've considered appealing too, but how often does that really result in a changed score? Not often I'm imagining


Never. Most appeals are for E/E or people requesting their answer sheets. Plus they're pummeled by all the stupid CS questions that people could have looked up themselves.


----------



## pd12cl

Rogergoodwin said:


> Never. Most appeals are for E/E or people requesting their answer sheets. Plus they're pummeled by all the stupid CS questions that people could have looked up themselves.


People ask stupid CS exam questions....


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rogergoodwin said:


> Never. Most appeals are for E/E or people requesting their answer sheets. Plus they're pummeled by all the stupid CS questions that people could have looked up themselves.


But I did appeal because hey, it's free. And I want to see a copy of my answer sheet just for the hell of it. 
Although, I know a Sgt that had his promotional score lowered after a review. It's always a gamble.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Joel98 said:


> Highly inaccurate.
> 
> The median police officer salary in Chattanooga TN is 47,000.
> 
> Police Patrol Officer Salaries in Chattanooga, TN by education, experience, Location and more - Salary.com
> 
> The average police officer starting salary across the country is between 40,000-50,000, with many places starting you off at higher than that, such as; some parts of Texas, many areas in California, Long Island, New Jersey, Connecticut, Chicago area, etc etc etc...
> 
> There are many areas outside of MA that pay very well.


If we are going to start a debate using alternative facts i can list this one that is 12,000 lower
Chattanooga Police Department Police Officer Salaries in Chattanooga, TN | Indeed.com and that a median just means everyone as a whole and the job sucks.

Wasn't aware they updated the contract since 2014 where officers with same rank were paid vastly different rates based on the year they joined and really haven't cared enough to double check considering it's still very low.

Texas would be great considering pay is high compared to the cost of living and no state income tax.

Never was using the Northeast as part of my argument, not really sure how Chicago would be amazing to go to considering how great things are going for the profession there. California might as well be NYC with pay and living. Great places all around just saying you have about 15 out of 50 states that would be worth working in and that adds competition


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> If we are going to start a debate using alternative facts i can list this one that is 12,000 lower
> Chattanooga Police Department Police Officer Salaries in Chattanooga, TN | Indeed.com and that a median just means everyone as a whole and the job sucks.
> 
> Wasn't aware they updated the contract since 2014 where officers with same rank were paid vastly different rates based on the year they joined and really haven't cared enough to double check considering it's still very low.
> 
> Texas would be great considering pay is high compared to the cost of living and no state income tax.
> 
> Never was using the Northeast as part of my argument, not really sure how Chicago would be amazing to go to considering how great things are going for the profession there. California might as well be NYC with pay and living. Great places all around just saying you have about 15 out of 50 states that would be worth working in and that adds competition


Thank god we need residency. Keeps the competition out.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. Everyone I've asked in person or over social media has said they either failed, 70s, 80s and a couple in the 90s
> 
> By the way @Rogergoodwin how long did you have to wait for the civil service email to get back to you?


3-4 days.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

I wonder how many non vets wasted money on selecting the mbta. The state thanks you for your donation.


----------



## pd12cl

You never know. MBTA is accepting transfers and they have one of the highest turn over rates. I know plenty of Vets that turned down the MBTA for other jobs


----------



## Civserv2017

What's the typical timing of the lists to come out after scores are released?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

pd12cl said:


> You never know. MBTA is accepting transfers and they have one of the highest turn over rates. I know plenty of Vets that turned down the MBTA for other jobs


Considering they hire 2-3 at a time and the top 150 spots will be vets, I'd be shocked if a non vet ever makes it.


----------



## mrdavch

Just reached out to Civil Service because it's not reflecting my Veteran preference. I've submitted my DD214. They said the person who handles that is on vacation and back by end of month. Hopefully it gets updated by the list certifies on the 1st. Ugh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pd12cl

Rogergoodwin said:


> Considering they hire 2-3 at a time and the top 150 spots will be vets, I'd be shocked if a non vet ever makes it.


2-3 at a time? They put on full academy classes all the time.


----------



## 15453

pd12cl said:


> 2-3 at a time? They put on full academy classes all the time.


Ya they run "transit academies" but they include other munipalities ie Watertown Somerville etc


----------



## pd12cl

Yah I'm aware. But they also hire a lot more than 2-3 guys at a time and like I stated thy are constantly running academies


----------



## Rogergoodwin

pd12cl said:


> 2-3 at a time? They put on full academy classes all the time.


The last card that was sent out was for 3 officers. Not sure if they made it past the d-vets.


----------



## Zukauskas

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if someone could explain to me how I put my name on lists to be considered for a municipal police job. I got my score back and earned a 96. I have to manually add different towns to my list in order to be considered for a job? I tried looking on the government jobs website but can't seem to find anything. 
Thanks


----------



## Rogergoodwin

pd12cl said:


> Yah I'm aware. But they also hire a lot more than 2-3 guys at a time and like I stated thy are constantly running academies


Alot more than 3? Their department isn't that big. They hire more often, but not many at a time. Which means they don't get that far down the list due to the low #s. Plus they have a separate retirement system which doesn't transfer to munis, lowering turnover


----------



## pd12cl

Rogergoodwin said:


> The last card that was sent out was for 3 officers. Not sure if they made it past the d-vets.


Well then I stand corrected. I'm going off of what friends who are on/ turned down have told me


----------



## mrdavch

Civserv2017 said:


> What's the typical timing of the lists to come out after scores are released?


List certifies Sept 1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickjpass

Got a 94/94.06. I am a white civilian and I live in New York State. Based on the 2015 list, I have no chance. Can anyone give me hope?


----------



## visible25

Zukauskas said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wondering if someone could explain to me how I put my name on lists to be considered for a municipal police job. I got my score back and earned a 96. I have to manually add different towns to my list in order to be considered for a job? I tried looking on the government jobs website but can't seem to find anything.
> Thanks


Look at the email you got your scores on, it shows/tells you how on that


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rogergoodwin said:


> Alot more than 3? Their department isn't that big. They hire more often, but not many at a time. Which means they don't get that far down the list due to the low #s





Zukauskas said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wondering if someone could explain to me how I put my name on lists to be considered for a municipal police job. I got my score back and earned a 96. I have to manually add different towns to my list in order to be considered for a job? I tried looking on the government jobs website but can't seem to find anything.
> Thanks


If your not a vet, you don't have to bother putting your name on other lists. Youll be fine in the town you have residency in tho.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Zukauskas said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wondering if someone could explain to me how I put my name on lists to be considered for a municipal police job. I got my score back and earned a 96. I have to manually add different towns to my list in order to be considered for a job? I tried looking on the government jobs website but can't seem to find anything.
> Thanks


Updating Your Account

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I was told by a family member that's in MSP that said disabled vets don't really get considered


nickjpass said:


> Got a 94/94.06. I am a white civilian and I live in New York State. Based on the 2015 list, I have no chance. Can anyone give me hope?


I didn't even know residents from outside MA could take the exam. So you don't have residence in any MA town or city? I'd say your chances are slim to none for municipal positions since you won't have residency preference


----------



## 8BRAVO

mrdavch said:


> List certifies Sept 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?!?!don't tease...is this fake news? Quote your source 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

8BRAVO said:


> What?!?!don't tease...is this fake news? Quote your source
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


"Your name will be placed on a list of individuals who may be considered for appointment as a State Trooper by the MDSP. Once this list is issued to the MDSP on September 1, 2017, you may contact the MDSP directly to request to view the list."

I've read that too, but the wording in this suggests that it won't necessarily be available to the public Sept 1st. This was on the scores email


----------



## mrdavch

8BRAVO said:


> What?!?!don't tease...is this fake news? Quote your source
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I called in today to get my Vet status corrected and the lady told me the gentleman that does the veteran status is on vacation. I asked if she thought it would be updated before list certifies and she said he's back the 20 something so he should have it updated when the list goes out Sept 1.


----------



## Guest

mrdavch said:


> I called in today to get my Vet status corrected and the lady told me the gentleman that does the veteran status is on vacation. I asked if she thought it would be updated before list certifies and she said he's back the 20 something so he should have it updated when the list goes out Sept 1.


Hell of a time to take a vacation. Busiest time of year for the civil service people


----------



## 8BRAVO

mrdavch said:


> I called in today to get my Vet status corrected and the lady told me the gentleman that does the veteran status is on vacation. I asked if she thought it would be updated before list certifies and she said he's back the 20 something so he should have it updated when the list goes out Sept 1.


Sweet...if that's legit...haha I figured it may be closer I'm sept as the E/E closeout is the 26th...that date seems awfully quick for a state agency

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

jgraham11 said:


> Hell of a time to take a vacation. Busiest time of year for the civil service people


Wouldn't you do the same thing if you knew thousands of people were on the edge of seats waiting for the list haha

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I was told by a family member that's in MSP that said disabled vets don't really get considered
> 
> I didn't even know residents from outside MA could take the exam. So you don't have residence in any MA town or city? I'd say your chances are slim to none for municipal positions since you won't have residency preference


D vets don't get considered? That's not how the msp works. Vets get 2 extra points so are more likely to be considered. Plus, there's no interview so as long as they pass each stage, their in. Discriminating against a d-vet simply because they are disabled could also be a violation of the A.D.A


----------



## mrdavch

jgraham11 said:


> Hell of a time to take a vacation. Busiest time of year for the civil service people


Exactly what I was thinking. Bet your ass ill be calling everyday the week before the 1st to make sure I'm updated. I don't know what the status of Fitchburg's hiring is but I've heard some towns start the process once the new list certifies so I want to make sure I'm properly updated if that happens.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> "Your name will be placed on a list of individuals who may be considered for appointment as a State Trooper by the MDSP. Once this list is issued to the MDSP on September 1, 2017, you may contact the MDSP directly to request to view the list."
> 
> I've read that too, but the wording in this suggests that it won't necessarily be available to the public Sept 1st. This was on the scores email


List is out sept 1st, if the msp list will be out right then on the first is up in the air.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> D vets don't get considered? That's not how the msp works. Vets get 2 extra points so are more likely to be considered. Plus, there's no interview so as long as they pass each stage, their in. Discriminating against a d-vet simply because they are disabled could also be a violation a violation of the A.D.A


Yeah, he made sure to explain to me how much preference vets and minorities will get. I'm just telling you what he told me about disabled vets


----------



## nickjpass

jgraham11 said:


> I was told by a family member that's in MSP that said disabled vets don't really get considered
> 
> I didn't even know residents from outside MA could take the exam. So you don't have residence in any MA town or city? I'd say your chances are slim to none for municipal positions since you won't have residency preference


The test is open to anyone out of state. When I tested in Quincy there were people from Florida.

The eligibilty list comes out September 1st. It is stated in the email.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Yeah, he made sure to explain to me how much preference vets and minorities will get. I'm just telling you what he told me about disabled vets


You might want to go to a different source then because doctors make the determination of whether their fit, not the msp.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> You might want to go to a different source then because doctors make the determination of whether their fit, not the msp.


It's from a state trooper. If I can't trust his word then who can I trust


----------



## nickjpass

jgraham11 said:


> It's from a state trooper. If I can't trust his word then who can I trust


A politicians word?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> It's from a state trooper. If I can't trust his word then who can I trust


Troopers don't make hiring decisions, thats left for the command staff. And i know a lot of guys that have been on for years and have a lot of bad information about their own department. It's better to do your own research, the info is there


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> You might want to go to a different source then because doctors make the determination of whether their fit, not the msp.


There are varying degrees of disability under the VA anywhere from 5% to 100% you can potentially receive a disability rating for a surgery as simple as an appendectomy...
Or any multitude of medical issues that are no different than any other applicant has had...as a military member you can't sue for malpractice so if something goes wrong you can also receive a disability rating so to make a blanket statement that D vets don't get much consideration seems potentially inaccurate...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Troopers don't make hiring decisions, thats left for the command staff. And i know a lot of guys that have been on for years and have a lot of bad information about their own department. It's better to do your own research, the info is there


I'm going to go with the trooper on this one. I think he has a better idea of what he's talking about than people who aren't on with the MSP. Could he be wrong? Sure, but I'll take his word until proven otherwise


----------



## Guest

8BRAVO said:


> There are varying degrees of disability under the VA anywhere from 5% to 100% you can potentially receive a disability rating for a surgery as simple as an appendectomy...
> Or any multitude of medical issues that are no different than any other applicant has had...as a military member you can't sue for malpractice so if something goes wrong you can also receive a disability rating so to make a blanket statement that D vets don't get much consideration seems potentially inaccurate...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You kind of proved the point on why they may not get consideration though. It all comes down to how effected they are to whatever disablement they have. If it's small minor thing then sure I'm sure MSP will overlook things, but if you're trying to get on with them with a major disability when there's vets and non-vets who are more physically ready..


----------



## 8BRAVO

jgraham11 said:


> You kind of proved the point on why they may not get consideration though. It all comes down to how effected they are to whatever disablement they have. If it's small minor thing then sure I'm sure MSP will overlook things, but if you're trying to get on with them with a major disability when there's vets and non-vets who are more physically ready..


Which is maybe what that trooper is referring too...perhaps someone who is 75-100% disabled doest which would make sense....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

8BRAVO said:


> Which is maybe what that trooper is referring too...perhaps someone who is 75-100% disabled doest which would make sense....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I don't know. I don't like pestering him with a lot of questions which is why I'm on a forum like this. So I don't know to what extent he meant exactly. I'm just relaying what a trooper (family member) who's been on for 20 years told me.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> You kind of proved the point on why they may not get consideration though. It all comes down to how effected they are to whatever disablement they have. If it's small minor thing then sure I'm sure MSP will overlook things, but if you're trying to get on with them with a major disability when there's vets and non-vets who are more physically ready..


The msp hires by the list, as long as you pass every stage of the process. Period. If you pass a medical eval, they are not going to disqualify you for medical reasons. 
And believe what you want. But everytime I hear people with wrong information it's because they didn't go to the source. It's always "well my brother told me so" or "my barber cuts the lt colonels hair and he told me"
I would like to hear what preference minority's get in hiring for the msp tho


----------



## unexpo

How do I update my residency preference? Is that something I have to contact civil service directly with?


----------



## nickjpass

unexpo said:


> How do I update my residency preference? Is that something I have to contact civil service directly with?


How-to is in your email.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> How do I update my residency preference? Is that something I have to contact civil service directly with?


Look a few pages earlier in this thread, someone had the same issue.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> The msp hires by the list, as long as you pass every stage of the process. Period. If you pass a medical eval, they are not going to disqualify you for medical reasons.
> And believe what you want. But everytime I hear people with wrong information it's because they didn't go to the source. It's always "well my brother told me so" or "my barber cuts the lt colonels hair and he told me"
> I would like to hear what preference minority's get in hiring for the msp tho


Haha I get what you're saying with the "Well my brother told me so" but this family member just so happens to be a 20 year vet in the MSP. And there is an oral interview so I'm not sure where you heard there isn't an interview


----------



## unexpo

Rogergoodwin said:


> Look a few pages earlier in this thread, someone had the same issue.


Got it. I sent them an email yesterday, but haven't heard anything back. Just read that @jgraham11 had similar issues. Hope they get back to us soon


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Haha I get what you're saying with the "Well my brother told me so" but this family member just so happens to be a 20 year vet in the MSP. And there is an oral interview so I'm not sure where you heard there isn't an interview


Well someone close to me is in the academy now. I'm sure your family member had an interview because that's how it was done, but they phased it out for this last round. Same with the bpd.


----------



## Guest

unexpo said:


> Got it. I sent them an email yesterday, but haven't heard anything back. Just read that @jgraham11 had similar issues. Hope they get back to us soon


Yeah I sent mine a day ago. Hopefully it's not a long wait


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Well someone close to me is in the academy now. I'm sure your family member had an interview because that's how it was done, but they phased it out for this last round. Same with the bpd.


Well that's good to hear cause if I ever get that far I interview horribly haha. It does still say psych exam on the CS flyer though


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Well that's good to hear cause if I ever get that far I interview horribly haha. It does still say psych exam on the CS flyer though


Thats the mmpi. It's a joke. You take a 700-800 question test and then you meet with a psychologist that goes over any problems that might show up on the test. You can look it up online.


----------



## Bloodhound

jgraham11 said:


> Haha I get what you're saying with the "Well my brother told me so" but this family member just so happens to be a 20 year vet in the MSP. And there is an oral interview so I'm not sure where you heard there isn't an interview


You really need a new source of information. Regarding disabled veteran status, that has no bearing on hiring with MSP other than the veteran getting 2 points added to their score. The candidate must pass the PAT (obstacle course and 1.5 mile run) and medical, along with all other segments of the process. And that process has not included an oral board interview since the 80th RTT.


----------



## HuskyH-2

jgraham11 said:


> Well that's good to hear cause if I ever get that far I interview horribly haha. It does still say psych exam on the CS flyer though


Your source of information is terrible. You'd do better just to read the information on the Civil Service Trooper exam page, the MSP Recruitment web page and and 83rd RTT site.

Most of the information is there in print. 20 years ago is a long time, things were done differently. They had interview panels that at one point were conducted by members of the other New England State Police agencies, rather than just MSP. After the 79th they phased out the interview. In the 83rd I know that interview questions were included in the background process.

You get 2 points for Veteran status. There is no "minority preference". There never has been, MSP has never been under consent decree. You must pass all stages of the hiring process and are ranked based on your exam score alone. This information was available on the exam "flyer"

For the 83rd the process was 1.5 Mile run, 2 obstacle courses, psych exam, medical exam, background investigation, fitting and orientation . If you scored above an 97.60 and passed all the hiring checkpoints, you were on deck August 14th.


----------



## 8BRAVO

HuskyH-2 said:


> Your source of information is terrible. You'd do better just to read the information on the Civil Service Trooper exam page, the MSP Recruitment web page and and 83rd RTT site.
> 
> Most of the information is there in print. 20 years ago is a long time, things were done differently. They had interview panels that at one point were conducted by members of the other New England State Police agencies, rather than just MSP. After the 79th they phased out the interview. In the 83rd I know that interview questions were included in the background process.
> 
> You get 2 points for Veteran status. There is no "minority preference". There never has been, MSP has never been under consent decree. You must pass all stages of the hiring process and are ranked based on your exam score alone. This information was available on the exam "flyer"
> 
> For the 83rd the process was 1.5 Mile run, 2 obstacle courses, psych exam, medical exam, background investigation, fitting and orientation . If you scored above an 97.60 and passed all the hiring checkpoints, you were on deck August 14th.


seems legit

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

HuskyH-2 said:


> Your source of information is terrible. You'd do better just to read the information on the Civil Service Trooper exam page, the MSP Recruitment web page and and 83rd RTT site.
> 
> Most of the information is there in print. 20 years ago is a long time, things were done differently. They had interview panels that at one point were conducted by members of the other New England State Police agencies, rather than just MSP. After the 79th they phased out the interview. In the 83rd I know that interview questions were included in the background process.
> 
> You get 2 points for Veteran status. There is no "minority preference". There never has been, MSP has never been under consent decree. You must pass all stages of the hiring process and are ranked based on your exam score alone. This information was available on the exam "flyer"
> 
> For the 83rd the process was 1.5 Mile run, 2 obstacle courses, psych exam, medical exam, background investigation, fitting and orientation . If you scored above an 97.60 and passed all the hiring checkpoints, you were on deck August 14th.


I didn't mean minority preference like they GIVE you points cause you're a minority. They are just looking to hire more minorities from what I've been told. This coming from someone (me) who isn't a minority so it's not like I have some benefit to that

Where do you see 97.60 as the cutoff? Just curious.. not doubting you just wanted to know where you got the information


----------



## Guest

nickjpass said:


> The test is open to anyone out of state. When I tested in Quincy there were people from Florida.
> 
> The eligibilty list comes out September 1st. It is stated in the email.


Wow, I've never heard of that before... so you don't have any address connection in MA?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Wow, I've never heard of that before... so you don't have any address connection in MA?


You never saw the list? A lot of names are from out of state.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> You never saw the list? A lot of names are from out of state.


No, do you have a link to it? The lists that I look at are the ones on the Mass.gov website, but it doesn't show location. Unless you go under a certain town or city of course


----------



## GoArmy14

jgraham11 said:


> Haha I get what you're saying with the "Well my brother told me so" but this family member just so happens to be a 20 year vet in the MSP. And there is an oral interview so I'm not sure where you heard there isn't an interview


Get out of here with all your super secret senior trooper family member nonsense. Almost everything you have said is nonsense. Do yourself a favor and just stop posting. Go read all the other threads and call it a day.


----------



## Guest

GoArmy14 said:


> Get out of here with all your super secret senior trooper family member nonsense. Almost everything you have said is nonsense. Do yourself a favor and just stop posting. Go read all the other threads and call it a day.


Nah I think I'm good here. Thanks though


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> No, do you have a link to it? The lists that I look at are the ones on the Mass.gov website, but it doesn't show location. Unless you go under a certain town or city of course


No, its on the the msp list.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Nah I think I'm good here. Thanks though


It might help you to do some research on mass.gov. Read CS bypass decisions and CS law. It will give you a solid understanding of all of this.


----------



## Guest

GoArmy14 said:


> I pray to god I get a J. Graham background next time around.


Alright calm it down a little! Clearly I said something you disagree with. Yes, I have family in the MSP. Could they be wrong about some things they have told me? Sure they're only human and not to mention they have nothing to do with the hiring process. So please excuse me for taking his word for it and being corrected on it. If he's wrong about the MSP looking to hire more minorities or their approach to disabled vets, so be it, fine. But understand I was going on what I was told from him. It's not like I heard this from the postman or something.

I'm assuming what I said about disabled vets hit you the wrong way considering your avatar is a Go Army avatar. I've got nothing against vets or disabled vets or anything like that. Just telling you what I was told.. and if you're all saying what I was told is wrong (which seems to be the consensus) then fine I'm sorry


----------



## Bloodhound

Rogergoodwin said:


> It might help you to do some research on mass.gov. Read CS bypass decisions and CS law. It will give you a solid understanding of all of this.


Now there's some good advice. If you are new to this whole wacky world of how Massachusetts does things, you can learn a whole lot reading those.


----------



## bigfoot1120

GoArmy14 said:


> Get out of here with all your super secret senior trooper family member nonsense. Almost everything you have said is nonsense. Do yourself a favor and just stop posting. Go read all the other threads and call it a day.


He might just be one of the most annoying posters I have ever seen on here. I wish the admin would delete this thread so he would stop posting in it. Sounds like some young 21 year old with zero life experience.


----------



## Guest

bigfoot1120 said:


> He might just be one of the most annoying posters I have ever seen on here. I wish the admin would delete this thread so he would stop posting in it. Sounds like some young 21 year old with zero life experience.


Haha alright then. I'll leave you all to it then. Won't see me posting anymore. If I'm that much of a nuisance then I'll stop. Good luck to everyone with the results once the listings come out


----------



## HuskyH-2

jgraham11 said:


> I didn't mean minority preference like they GIVE you points cause you're a minority. They are just looking to hire more minorities from what I've been told. This coming from someone (me) who isn't a minority so it's not like I have some benefit to that
> 
> Where do you see 97.60 as the cutoff? Just curious.. not doubting you just wanted to know where you got the information


Sorry the cut off was 97.65. Previously on the 83RTT webpage they posted a letter reactivating candidates who received 97.65 after they deactivated them, when the cut off was 97.75. They also called and emailed candidates in that score bracket. There were about 30 candidates who fit in between that score bracket. That gave them about 3 weeks to get through the rest of the candidate process. Needless to say the time line was pretty aggressive to get stuff done. Orientation for those candidates was on August 2nd.


----------



## nickjpass

jgraham11 said:


> No, do you have a link to it? The lists that I look at are the ones on the Mass.gov website, but it doesn't show location. Unless you go under a certain town or city of course


2015 Police Eligibility List (If you don't claim residency chances are you don't live in MA, or you weren't observant enough to notice you can claim it and get a leg up on many applicants.) I applied because it was the first exam I found and it wasn't far off. MA is right next door so it seemed like a good decision. At this point I've lost any hope I had, since I scored a 94 and saw that verterans get absolute preference. The first 1100 or so applicants on that list claim veteran status. Then you get into the civilians who claim residency. I will be no where near the top of the list. If somehow I am selected it would be caused by a Police Academy movie type fluke. lol

I don't have any MA address. I don't even know anyone that lives there. I've only been in the state a handful of times. I live in the Upstate NY area.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

nickjpass said:


> 2015 Police Eligibility List (If you don't claim residency chances are you don't live in MA, or you weren't observant enough to notice you can claim it and get a leg up on many applicants.) I applied because it was the first exam I found and it wasn't far off. MA is right next door so it seemed like a good decision. At this point I've lost any hope I had, since I scored a 94 and saw that verterans get absolute preference. The first 1100 or so applicants on that list claim veteran status. Then you get into the civilians who claim residency. I will be no where near the top of the list. If somehow I am selected it would be caused by a Police Academy movie type fluke. lol
> 
> I don't have any MA address. I don't even know anyone that lives there. I've only been in the state a handful of times. I live in the Upstate NY area.





nickjpass said:


> 2015 Police Eligibility List (If you don't claim residency chances are you don't live in MA, or you weren't observant enough to notice you can claim it and get a leg up on many applicants.) I applied because it was the first exam I found and it wasn't far off. MA is right next door so it seemed like a good decision. At this point I've lost any hope I had, since I scored a 94 and saw that verterans get absolute preference. The first 1100 or so applicants on that list claim veteran status. Then you get into the civilians who claim residency. I will be no where near the top of the list. If somehow I am selected it would be caused by a Police Academy movie type fluke. lol
> 
> I don't have any MA address. I don't even know anyone that lives there. I've only been in the state a handful of times. I live in the Upstate NY area.


Most Out of state applicants take the test for the msp because there's no residency requirement. I wouldn't bank on it but maybe your 94 isn't that bad considering the low score's.


----------



## 8BRAVO

bigfoot1120 said:


> He might just be one of the most annoying posters I have ever seen on here. I wish the admin would delete this thread so he would stop posting in it. Sounds like some young 21 year old with zero life experience.


My college roommate is a trooper...and we're friends on Facebook... I'mma start posting from a position of authority 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I didn't mean minority preference like they GIVE you points cause you're a minority. They are just looking to hire more minorities from what I've been told. This coming from someone (me) who isn't a minority so it's not like I have some benefit to that
> 
> Where do you see 97.60 as the cutoff? Just curious.. not doubting you just wanted to know where you got the information


To be fair you did say minority preference...


----------



## wwonka

unexpo said:


> Edit: I got an 85, that blows


Welcome to the club. 
I got a 85 also. I'll be a CO for life!

I would love to see where I got stuff wrong.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustoff137

It's official, the eligible lists for Municipal, MBTA Transit and State Troopers will be established on September 1st, 2017 via the Civil Service homepage. Just for those still wondering...


----------



## Kenny

I'm not on the job but I've been trying to become a police officer in this State for the better part of 5 years (which is nothing compared to some so don't take that as complaining). Bottom line, it's very difficult. I know many of you are new to the process and have lots of question, just as I did when I started out. That said, posting too often isn't the smartest thing to do on any online forum (especially one where there ARE BIs from multiple agencies). Posting as if you know something when you clearly don't is even worse. There has been a lot of misinformation spat out on this forum over the past week or so. Only thing you can do if you have your heart set on a civil service job is keep your nose clean (most important I speak from personal experience), head down, and hope your name gets reached on your respective list.


----------



## 8BRAVO

rteixeira said:


> It's official, the eligible lists for Municipal, MBTA Transit and State Troopers will be established on September 1st, 2017 via the Civil Service homepage. Just for those still wondering...




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

wwonka said:


> Welcome to the club.
> I got a 85 also. I'll be a CO for life!
> 
> I would love to see where I got stuff wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I got an 86...last time I took the test I got a 92  but Boston resident vet hopefully it nets a call...(PS I haven't tested since 2005)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

8BRAVO said:


> I got an 86...last time I took the test I got a 92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Boston resident vet hopefully it nets a call...(PS I haven't tested since 2005)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You're good


Kenny said:


> I'm not on the job but I've been trying to become a police officer in this State for the better part of 5 years (which is nothing compared to some so don't take that as complaining). Bottom line, it's very difficult. I know many of you are new to the process and have lots of question, just as I did when I started out. That said, posting too often isn't the smartest thing to do on any online forum (especially one where there ARE BIs from multiple agencies). Posting as if you know something when you clearly don't is even worse. There has been a lot of misinformation spat out on this forum over the past week or so. Only thing you can do if you have your heart set on a civil service job is keep your nose clean (most important I speak from personal experience), head down, and hope your name gets reached on your respective list.


As long as you don't use your real name as a screen name, you'll be fine.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Msp just confirmed that they will be going down to 95.75 for the next class. Congrats to all that made the cut!


----------



## ThinBlue56

Rogergoodwin said:


> Msp just confirmed that they will be going down to 95.75 for the next class. Congrats to all that made the cut!


If only this were true ! Roger why do you do this to me!!! Lol


----------



## Kenny

Rogergoodwin said:


> Msp just confirmed that they will be going down to 95.75 for the next class. Congrats to all that made the cut!


Where in the world did you see this?


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> You're good
> 
> As long as you don't use your real name as a screen name, you'll be fine.


Better be...I'm about to age out like a kid in foster care!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9319

Upset about your CS score?

Looking to kill some time while building your resume?

Experienced in caffeinated beverage production, parcel delivery and chair testing?

Then the Trial Court may have a place for you! Sign up now for our next Court Officer exam!!

Court Officer Examination Information

ACT NOW AND WE WILL WAVE THE $7,500 MANDATORY DONATION TO SPEAKER DELEO!


----------



## wwonka

jgraham11 said:


> Alright calm it down a little! Clearly I said something you disagree with. /QUOTE]
> 
> This place is so tame compared to just a few years ago. LOL
> 
> If I didn't have to take such a drastic pay cut i would think about that Court officer test. Mon-Fri no weekends or holidays. Sounds nice. Not a bad place to start.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Javert said:


> Upset about your CS score?
> 
> Looking to kill some time while building your resume?
> 
> Experienced in caffeinated beverage production, parcel delivery and chair testing?
> 
> Then the Trial Court may have a place for you! Sign up now for our next Court Officer exam!!
> 
> Court Officer Examination Information
> 
> ACT NOW AND WE WILL WAVE THE $7,500 MANDATORY DONATION TO SPEAKER DELEO!


What's the chance of being assigned to a court near boston? Or is it "you'll be in western mass for the first 5 years"


----------



## 9319

Rogergoodwin said:


> What's the chance of being assigned to a court near boston? Or is it "you'll be in western mass for the first 5 years"


With 100 locations, 10 are in the city of Boston alone. They are not sought after useually because of commutes. If you request Boston you have a very good chance getting at least one of the 10. Many of those who are ordered to begin their careers in Boston bid out ASAP (useually 2-4 years) thus always creating openings.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Javert said:


> With 100 locations, 10 are in the city of Boston alone. They are not sought after useually because of commutes. If you request Boston you have a very good chance getting at least one of the 10. Many of those who are ordered to begin their careers in Boston bid out ASAP (useually 2-4 years) thus always creating openings.


Just curious, whats the pay scale/# of years to max out? Thanks!


----------



## 9319

Rogergoodwin said:


> Just curious, whats the pay scale/# of years to max out? Thanks!


Low 40s to around 81K at 7 years


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Javert said:


> Low 40s to around 81K at 7 years


It's too bad the state doesn't allow state employees that are transferring to retain their current salary. It would create a lot more opportunities for state employees that otherwise would feel stuck in their current department.


----------



## policeman2k17

Why were people who don't fall under the amended ages of 19 and 20 allowed to take the supplemental civil service test?


----------



## wwonka

Rogergoodwin said:


> It's too bad the state doesn't allow state employees that are transferring to retain their current salary. It would create a lot more opportunities for state employees that otherwise would feel stuck in their current department.


OMG that would be nice and make my decision much much easier. LOL


----------



## 9319

Rogergoodwin said:


> It's too bad the state doesn't allow state employees that are transferring to retain their current salary. It would create a lot more opportunities for state employees that otherwise would feel stuck in their current department.


Ya I agree to a certain point. We are trying to make this less of a "retirement" job thou which is probably why we don't. With an out inured list almost as long as our active rolls, we simply needed a change. The court has Officers out on injury that we literally haven't seen in 10 years. That's what happens when you hire a 55+ year old who tries to square up with some one less then half his age and 3 times his mussle mass.

This job will turn into a "training ground" for young guys. Come in, do a few years, make some friends and connections and move on. I'm 100% fine with that. We can get more work out of a 23 year old who does 3 years then we can a 60 year old who will do 10.


----------



## wwonka

How about a 47 year old disgruntled screw?
Hahahahaha. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JP0311

So I know this has been asked before but things seem a little different this year. I am a vet and scored an 89 and a 91 (+2) I live in a non CS town. Now I went back through and put in for literally EVERY town and city available in the options because i obviously don't have preference. How likely/unlikely are my chances of getting hired in Ma any time soon?

I have also been attending a lot of the RI tests and have been doing well there. I just want to know what my chances are with MA being that I don't have residence in a CS area?


----------



## unexpo

Has anyone that requested a review of their answer sheet heard anything back? If so, was your score adjusted at all?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> Has anyone that requested a review of their answer sheet heard anything back? If so, was your score adjusted at all?


I requested mine buy haven't heard back yet. You?


----------



## unexpo

Rogergoodwin said:


> I requested mine buy haven't heard back yet. You?


I requested mine the day scores came out, but have not heard anything yet


----------



## nickjpass

unexpo said:


> I requested mine the day scores came out, but have not heard anything yet


I believe that someone mentioned the person with that responsibility is on vacation.


----------



## 8BRAVO

nickjpass said:


> I believe that someone mentioned the person with that responsibility is on vacation.


If it's the same guy I emailed about residency preference for mil he's out until the 28th

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdavch

8BRAVO said:


> If it's the same guy I emailed about residency preference for mil he's out until the 28th
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Great time for him to take a 2 week vacation. I need to make sure my vet status is updated and have to wait till he gets back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unexpo

Hmmmm, I'm assuming everything should be done by 9/01, but if they don't get their shit together they might have to push the list release date back? Or re-certify the list after all the appeals, etc? I'm also waiting to hear back about my residency preference.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

JP0311 said:


> So I know this has been asked before but things seem a little different this year. I am a vet and scored an 89 and a 91 (+2) I live in a non CS town. Now I went back through and put in for literally EVERY town and city available in the options because i obviously don't have preference. How likely/unlikely are my chances of getting hired in Ma any time soon?
> 
> I have also been attending a lot of the RI tests and have been doing well there. I just want to know what my chances are with MA being that I don't have residence in a CS area?


Unfortunately your chances are virtually non-existent. You're so far down every list compared to the residents of each town that it's unlikely you'll get reached, but anything is possible. I know non-vets that didn't have residency that were reached for north Adams. 
You'll see what I mean when the list comes out. Residency is actually more valuable than vet status when it comes to hiring (besides mbta).


----------



## Southshore10

This is probably a question that's already been answered before but I haven't really seen a confident answer from reviewing previous posts. On the update civil service accounts where you can add cities and towns what is the max I can add? I ask this because there doesn't seem to be a max when adding as I have 20 towns and it will continue to allow more to be added but they also go in alphabetical order so some towns are at the top that aren't preferred. I've seen answers from 3-12 or more my concern is if I'm adding to many and the ones I actually care to be on will not be picked. Although I know landing outside of my residency is far fetched I still would like to make sure I'm on lists I want to be.


----------



## JP0311

I literally added all of them


Southshore10 said:


> This is probably a question that's already been answered before but I haven't really seen a confident answer from reviewing previous posts. On the update civil service accounts where you can add cities and towns what is the max I can add? I ask this because there doesn't seem to be a max when adding as I have 20 towns and it will continue to allow more to be added but they also go in alphabetical order so some towns are at the top that aren't preferred. I've seen answers from 3-12 or more my concern is if I'm adding to many and the ones I actually care to be on will not be picked. Although I know landing outside of my residency is far fetched I still would like to make sure I'm on lists I want to be.


 literally added all


----------



## Guard Hard

You can literally add all of them. Just a word of caution on adding too many towns, though. You may start to receive vacancy notices for permanent/intermittent (part time) positions, usually in smaller communities. This is fine if you're willing to accept one of these positions, but just bear in mind that doing so may take you out of consideration for a full-time position with another department. There is also a limit to how many vacancy notices you are allowed pass up on before you are subject to being removed from the list completely (I believe three). Put some thought into your choices and make sure you're REALLY willing to accept employment there if offered. In 2015 I scored a 92 (civilian) and received vacancy notices for several towns outside my residency, so it can happen.

With that said, rule #1 is to always do your own research. Civil service regulations are complex and change from year to year, so there is a ton of misinformation out there. This is true even (and perhaps especially) among people already on the job. +1 on reading through some of the bypass appeal decisions on the civil service website. That's a much better education than anything you'll pick up on a forum.


----------



## nickjpass

Guard Hard said:


> You can literally add all of them. Just a word of caution on adding too many towns, though. You may start to receive vacancy notices for permanent/intermittent (part time) positions, usually in smaller communities. This is fine if you're willing to accept one of these positions, but just bear in mind that doing so may take you out of consideration for a full-time position with another department. There is also a limit to how many vacancy notices you are allowed pass up on before you are subject to being removed from the list completely (I believe three). Put some thought into your choices and make sure you're REALLY willing to accept employment there if offered. In 2015 I scored a 92 (civilian) and received vacancy notices for several towns outside my residency, so it can happen.
> 
> With that said, rule #1 is to always do your own research. Civil service regulations are complex and change from year to year, so there is a ton of misinformation out there. This is true even (and perhaps especially) among people already on the job. +1 on reading through some of the bypass appeal decisions on the civil service website. That's a much better education than anything you'll pick up on a forum.


Lol oops already picked them all


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Guard Hard said:


> You can literally add all of them. Just a word of caution on adding too many towns, though. You may start to receive vacancy notices for permanent/intermittent (part time) positions, usually in smaller communities. This is fine if you're willing to accept one of these positions, but just bear in mind that doing so may take you out of consideration for a full-time position with another department. There is also a limit to how many vacancy notices you are allowed pass up on before you are subject to being removed from the list completely (I believe three). Put some thought into your choices and make sure you're REALLY willing to accept employment there if offered. In 2015 I scored a 92 (civilian) and received vacancy notices for several towns outside my residency, so it can happen.
> 
> With that said, rule #1 is to always do your own research. Civil service regulations are complex and change from year to year, so there is a ton of misinformation out there. This is true even (and perhaps especially) among people already on the job. +1 on reading through some of the bypass appeal decisions on the civil service website. That's a much better education than anything you'll pick up on a forum.


You will not be taken out of consideration from employment due to being hired by another dept. Also you can ignore all the cards you want, you cant be removed from the list. State police is different, you get 1 chance.


----------



## j809

I don't know if it changed but years ago when you took a civil service permanent intermittent position you were removed from the civil service list in other towns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josanti19

Hello all...
Any Chelsea people out there who got hire than a 94?


----------



## Josanti19

Any CHELSEA people got hire then a 94?


----------



## Kenny

HIGHER** Get that squared away or your chances of getting HIRED will be slim, even with a 94.


----------



## Josanti19

Apparently 94 was the highest that I heard so far for people who taken the CS exam for CHELSEA


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Josanti19 said:


> Any CHELSEA people got hire then a 94?


Last test a 94 would easily get you highered. That was back than tho...


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Josanti19 said:


> Apparently 94 was the highest that I heard so far for people who taken the CS exam for CHELSEA


You wish.


----------



## mariisa

Dumb question here, I apologize in advance.
Does an officer have to live in the town where he/she will be working at?

Anyone from North Andover?


----------



## pd12cl

mariisa said:


> Dumb question here, I apologize in advance.
> Does an officer have to live in the town where he/she will be working at?
> 
> Anyone from North Andover?


Each town is different. My town has a "15 mile" rule. Boston you have to live there. All depends on the town.


----------



## 8BRAVO

How many days until 1st September 2017?

Incase you wanted to know 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brs2017

This question applies to this exam, but I'm using what I'm seeing from the previous exam to form the question. Once people are hired, so folks below them move up # wise? 

For example, say person X is #20 on the list... and two people get hired ahead of them. Are they now considered 18 or so they stay at 20, and the two people ahead of them are just removed?

A couple of officers in my town just started, and it looks like they were in the 20s on the 2015 list. Just not sure if that's where they were to begin with, or if that's where they ended up after other sections


----------



## nickjpass

8BRAVO said:


> How many days until 1st September 2017?
> 
> Incase you wanted to know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I have a feeling it won't be ready so don't get too excited


----------



## unexpo

nickjpass said:


> I have a feeling it won't be ready so don't get too excited


Agreed


----------



## RTBeast

Anyone from Worcester with a score over 91? Most of the guys i've spoken to from this city are in the low 80s.. myself with a 91. Just trying to get a gauge on things in Worcester.


----------



## RTBeast

brs2017 said:


> This question applies to this exam, but I'm using what I'm seeing from the previous exam to form the question. Once people are hired, so folks below them move up # wise?
> 
> For example, say person X is #20 on the list... and two people get hired ahead of them. Are they now considered 18 or so they stay at 20, and the two people ahead of them are just removed?
> 
> A couple of officers in my town just started, and it looks like they were in the 20s on the 2015 list. Just not sure if that's where they were to begin with, or if that's where they ended up after other sections


Your question is a bit confusing but what I assume you're asking is essentially whether the list gets "updated" once a name is pulled.
For instance, Imagine the list for your town is
1. T. Brady
2. B. Thomas
3. A. Smith
Let's say T. Brady gets the call and all goes well for him. Ideally, the list would get "updated" and B. Thomas would now be the new #1, and A. Smith would be #2, and so forth. Unfortunately, the lists aren't always updated and refreshed, and often we're stuck wondering where on the list the city may be and who has already been sent to an academy, and so on.


----------



## Kenny

RTBeast said:


> Anyone from Worcester with a score over 91? Most of the guys i've spoken to from this city are in the low 80s.. myself with a 91. Just trying to get a gauge on things in Worcester.


I got an 89 and know a few who failed. Haven't talked to anyone who's gotten higher than a 92.


----------



## brs2017

RTBeast said:


> Your question is a bit confusing but what I assume you're asking is essentially whether the list gets "updated" once a name is pulled.
> For instance, Imagine the list for your town is
> 1. T. Brady
> 2. B. Thomas
> 3. A. Smith
> Let's say T. Brady gets the call and all goes well for him. Ideally, the list would get "updated" and B. Thomas would now be the new #1, and A. Smith would be #2, and so forth. Unfortunately, the lists aren't always updated and refreshed, and often we're stuck wondering where on the list the city may be and who has already been sent to an academy, and so on.


That's basically what I meant.

It would be nice to know where the people who were just hired were on the original list


----------



## unexpo

Question about the age limit rule:

I turned 32 exactly 13 days before the Mar 25 exam, and after reading Massachusetts General Law Ch. 31, Section 58.A, it looks like I am disqualified for an appointment to any agency that follows the provisions of this law. 

On the list, it shows Worcester as a police consent decree community. Does this mean they follow the provision to a certain extent, but also have their own rules when it comes to hiring? Basically, I want to know if I am SOL to get on with Worcester due to the age restriction. Also, I've been employed by the city since well before the exam. Since I already work for the city, does that hold any weight with the age factor? 

Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## pd12cl

brs2017 said:


> That's basically what I meant.
> 
> It would be nice to know where the people who were just hired were on the original list


I know my town updates the list right away when someone gets hired. Thing you have to keep in mind is the person who is ranked #1 isn't always hired so they'll always be at the top.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> Question about the age limit rule:
> 
> I turned 32 exactly 13 days before the Mar 25 exam, and after reading Massachusetts General Law Ch. 31, Section 58.A, it looks like I am disqualified for an appointment to any agency that follows the provisions of this law.
> 
> On the list, it shows Worcester as a police consent decree community. Does this mean they follow the provision to a certain extent, but also have their own rules when it comes to hiring? Basically, I want to know if I am SOL to get on with Worcester due to the age restriction. Also, I've been employed by the city since well before the exam. Since I already work for the city, does that hold any weight with the age factor?
> 
> Any feedback is much appreciated.


I believe consent decree has more to do with hiring minorities rather than age limits. But Worcester does have an age limit.
Police Departments Covered by Civil Service
The 2 asterisks mean they follow 58a. But it's always worth checking with hrd/cs directly to verify.


----------



## 8BRAVO

unexpo said:


> Question about the age limit rule:
> 
> I turned 32 exactly 13 days before the Mar 25 exam, and after reading Massachusetts General Law Ch. 31, Section 58.A, it looks like I am disqualified for an appointment to any agency that follows the provisions of this law.
> 
> On the list, it shows Worcester as a police consent decree community. Does this mean they follow the provision to a certain extent, but also have their own rules when it comes to hiring? Basically, I want to know if I am SOL to get on with Worcester due to the age restriction. Also, I've been employed by the city since well before the exam. Since I already work for the city, does that hold any weight with the age factor?
> 
> Any feedback is much appreciated.


You don't by chance have any military time do you?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## unexpo

8BRAVO said:


> You don't by chance have any military time do you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I don't


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> Question about the age limit rule:
> 
> I turned 32 exactly 13 days before the Mar 25 exam, and after reading Massachusetts General Law Ch. 31, Section 58.A, it looks like I am disqualified for an appointment to any agency that follows the provisions of this law.
> 
> On the list, it shows Worcester as a police consent decree community. Does this mean they follow the provision to a certain extent, but also have their own rules when it comes to hiring? Basically, I want to know if I am SOL to get on with Worcester due to the age restriction. Also, I've been employed by the city since well before the exam. Since I already work for the city, does that hold any weight with the age factor?
> 
> Any feedback is much appreciated.


You could join the mbta and lateral in to Worcester I suppose.


----------



## unexpo

Rogergoodwin said:


> You could join the mbta and lateral in to Worcester I suppose.


That sucks, I have a 0% chance of getting on with the MBTA. Well, on their PD anyways


----------



## ecpd402

I think the list will be ready by sept 1. the municipalities have been informed all their hires must be prior to AUG 31 . Good luck to those that passed. Highest I have heard is 90. Many people I know got in the 85 range


----------



## Cube27

Quick question for everyone... Just came across the thread.

I'm new to the civil service testing here in MA. I am a Boston Resident who scored a 96. Will this give me a chance to get on with Boston PD or MSP? I appreciate your thoughts and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

ecpd402 said:


> I think the list will be ready by sept 1. the municipalities have been informed all their hires must be prior to AUG 31 . Good luck to those that passed. Highest I have heard is 90. Many people I know got in the 85 range


I work with 5-6 people that got 97. Haven't heard of any 98''s except for one guy on here that already got hired.


----------



## nickjpass

94 but i am out of state so you all dont have to worry about me!


----------



## mrdavch

The 1st is almost here.... good luck today all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

Not that I have anything to complain about with my 94 but I'm convinced that those scantron machines are picking up erase marks as wrong answers. I've never trusted the accuracy of those machines which is why I've always made a conscious effort to try and not erase anything.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> Not that I have anything to complain about with my 94 but I'm convinced that those scantron machines are picking up erase marks as wrong answers. I've never trusted the accuracy of those machines which is why I've always made a conscious effort to try and not erase anything.


Same here, I'd always spend a couple minutes erasing over and over. I also requested my answer sheet just to check for myself.


----------



## 70MAC

HuskyH-2 said:


> Anyone score 90+?


I received a 90


----------



## RTBeast

Looks like an 85+ is the new 97+


----------



## MassM123

96.65


----------



## Southshore10

70MAC said:


> I received a 90


received a 95. I live in a larger city so hopefully it holds up.


----------



## 87655678

98 right here. Interested to see the list on Friday. Have heard a lot of 80s and lower 90s even a few 70s which surprised me. Good luck to all


----------



## Rogergoodwin

RTBeast said:


> Looks like an 85+ is the new 97+


Scores are lower but I don't think the scores are that low. I'm still hearing a lot of mid to high 90''s. It will be interesting to see what the msp goes down to.


----------



## 8BRAVO

RTBeast said:


> Looks like an 85+ is the new 97+


Is that like Orange is the New Black?  I got an 86...last time I tested I got a 92 so maybe? I'm just hoping resident/vet lands me high enough for the initial round of cards....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

With the few people who posted their scores on here for the Civ service exam in 2013, I calculated the average which was about 97.2. Everyone and their mother scored in the 90s or above. According to someone on the 83rd rtt thread, they went down to the scores of 97.75 for recruits off of that list.
For this most recent exam, including the reported failures on here, the average was 70.18. The average drop is baffling and it will be interesting to see how far down MSP goes with the scores.


----------



## mrdavch

8BRAVO said:


> Is that like Orange is the New Black?  I got an 86...last time I tested I got a 92 so maybe? I'm just hoping resident/vet lands me high enough for the initial round of cards....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


What town/city?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdavch

Southshore10 said:


> received a 95. I live in a larger city so hopefully it holds up.


What city?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Both Fitchburg 


mrdavch said:


> What city?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southshore10

Rogergoodwin said:


> Both Fitchburg


Brockton


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> With the few people who posted their scores on here for the Civ service exam in 2013, I calculated the average which was about 97.2. Everyone and their mother scored in the 90s or above. According to someone on the 83rd rtt thread, they went down to the scores of 97.75 for recruits off of that list.
> For this most recent exam, including the reported failures on here, the average was 70.18. The average drop is baffling and it will be interesting to see how far down MSP goes with the scores.


How did you get a 70 average? Did you count every failure as a 0? Because the average is much higher than that.


----------



## Cube27

Any idea how low BPD will go on their list?


----------



## TheSnowman

Rogergoodwin said:


> How did you get a 70 average? Did you count every failure as a 0? Because the average is much higher than that.


Yeah I counted failing scores as zero since they wouldn't even make it on the eiligibility list. How much higher was the average if you take into account the actual failing score?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> With the few people who posted their scores on here for the Civ service exam in 2013, I calculated the average which was about 97.2. Everyone and their mother scored in the 90s or above. According to someone on the 83rd rtt thread, they went down to the scores of 97.75 for recruits off of that list.
> For this most recent exam, including the reported failures on here, the average was 70.18. The average drop is baffling and it will be interesting to see how far down MSP goes with the scores.


And did you really count that guy that said he got a 4?? Come on man.


----------



## TheSnowman

Rogergoodwin said:


> And did you really count that guy that said he got a 4?? Come on man.


Either way the average has dropped a lot. It was unheard of to have these many scores all over the board 4years ago. It was all 90s and above.


----------



## pd12cl

TheSnowman said:


> With the few people who posted their scores on here for the Civ service exam in 2013, I calculated the average which was about 97.2. Everyone and their mother scored in the 90s or above. According to someone on the 83rd rtt thread, they went down to the scores of 97.75 for recruits off of that list.
> For this most recent exam, including the reported failures on here, the average was 70.18. The average drop is baffling and it will be interesting to see how far down MSP goes with the scores.


The reason the 83rd went down so low is because this is the second class hired off this list. The 82ndrtt stopped at 99.9 I believe. The way this state budgets police I wouldn't be surprised to see them never hire off this list


----------



## TheSnowman

pd12cl said:


> The reason the 83rd went down so low is because this is the second class hired off this list. The 82ndrtt stopped at 99.9 I believe. The way this state budgets police I wouldn't be surprised to see them never hire off this list


Yeah you may be right. Still, I'd like to think that they'll hire at least one class of this list. If not I guess it's a good thing I've got other job prospects lined up besides law enforcement.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> With the few people who posted their scores on here for the Civ service exam in 2013, I calculated the average which was about 97.2. Everyone and their mother scored in the 90s or above. According to someone on the 83rd rtt thread, they went down to the scores of 97.75 for recruits off of that list.
> For this most recent exam, including the reported failures on here, the average was 70.18. The average drop is baffling and it will be interesting to see how far down MSP goes with the scores.


Just averaged a few pages of scores from here, not all of them, but got an average of 91.05. This seems a lot closer to what the average actually will be.


----------



## unexpo

Rogergoodwin said:


> Same here, I'd always spend a couple minutes erasing over and over. I also requested my answer sheet just to check for myself.


Did you hear anything back about your answer sheet yet?


----------



## ThinBlue56

98.17 .. Non-Vet w/ Boston residency.

Would love to get a call from MSP but i'm assuming, first off, that there will be a lot of scores higher than mine in regards to MSP's list because of the 2 extra pts that are rewarded to vets, and second, who knows when they will budget for another academy, assuming it'll be at least a few years, if that.

Beggers can't be choosers though, if & when I get a call from BPD within a couple of years, hopefully I can land that.

Sidenote... I scored a 96 on the 2015 CS, took the Hanaran course before the 2017 CS & I geniunely felt that it helped me a little. Does kind of seem like your throwing 100$ out on the highway but i'm def looking back on it now & not regretting it.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> Did you hear anything back about your answer sheet yet?


Nothing yet. I recieved an email from them on the 14th letting me know they received my request. Apparently the administrator conducts a review and then sends me a copy. I just hope my score doesn't go down.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> Yeah I counted failing scores as zero since they wouldn't even make it on the eiligibility list. How much higher was the average if you take into account the actual failing score?


My guess for an average would be 90-93. A decent amount of people still scored high 90s. It seems like the mass cops average is lower than people not using this site.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> My guess for an average would be 90-93. A decent amount of people still scored high 90s. It seems like the mass cops average is lower than people not using this site.


Shiiit what does that about us?!?! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdavch

8BRAVO said:


> Shiiit what does that about us?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


A lot of people I spoke with outside of the site scored in the 80s. Only one person was in the 90s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theunknown

Rogergoodwin said:


> Nothing yet. I recieved an email from them on the 14th letting me know they received my request. Apparently the administrator conducts a review and then sends me a copy. I just hope my score doesn't go down.


The answer sheet does nothing for you because it doesn't show what's right or wrong. I requested an audit in 2015 and I basically received a copy of my answer sheet as if they copied it right after I completed the exam.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

mrdavch said:


> A lot of people I spoke with outside of the site scored in the 80s. Only one person was in the 90s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone I spoke to was in the 90s, only 1 was high 80s. I no longer associate with him.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

theunknown said:


> The answer sheet does nothing for you because it doesn't show what's right or wrong. I requested an audit in 2015 and I basically received a copy of my answer sheet as if they copied it right after I completed the exam.


I think people do it more for the administrator to check the answers, but I hear what your saying. Basically just a bunch of answers with nothing to compare it too.


----------



## TheSnowman

Rogergoodwin said:


> My guess for an average would be 90-93. A decent amount of people still scored high 90s. It seems like the mass cops average is lower than people not using this site.


90-93? I'd say maybe a little bit lower but I'll buy it for this sites average anyways. Bigger picture though... who the hell knows. I've always been under the impression that this site has been a good indicator as to how well I did on the test. I guess we'll all find out tomorrow.


----------



## TheSnowman

Cube27 said:


> Any idea how low BPD will go on their list?


It all depends on how many bodies they need. I've seen people on this site throw around this formula 
2n+1= number of people that will get called in for an interview. 
If they need to recruit 6 officers n=6
2(6)+1= 13 people off the list will get called in
I can't confirm this though, just something I read on here.


----------



## 8BRAVO

TheSnowman said:


> It all depends on how many bodies they need. I've seen people on this site throw around this formula
> 2n+1= number of people that will get called in for an interview.
> If they need to recruit 6 officers n=6
> 2(6)+1= 13 people off the list will get called in
> I can't confirm this though, just something I read on here.


2n+1 is the civil service formula...as to Boston..."rumor has it" they will be hiring quite a few but as to how far they'll go down the list over the next two years is anyone's guess. Looking at the 2015 list looks like they pretty much exhausted their resident dvet/vet list but no telling how many non-vet residents they took. Watching a public safety committee meeting from mid April bpd stated the majority of the 60 or so we're resident vets...so...the long and short is...who knows? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher.davis

Anyone know anything about Fitchburg?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> It all depends on how many bodies they need. I've seen people on this site throw around this formula
> 2n+1= number of people that will get called in for an interview.
> If they need to recruit 6 officers n=6
> 2(6)+1= 13 people off the list will get called in
> I can't confirm this though, just something I read on here.


That's true they will only call in people based on the 2n+1 formula for an interview, but more than that will get a card. If they need to recruit 6 officers, they will send out a lot of cards. Then they interview the top 13 out all the people that signed the list. This is big because a lot of guys don't sign the list, especially the second time around after a lot of people have already been bypassed. So even if they only interview the top 13, you could still get an interview in the 30th spot on the list.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Christopher.davis said:


> Anyone know anything about Fitchburg?


Ya, you can catch an std just by driving through that ungodly place...


----------



## unexpo

Rogergoodwin said:


> Ya, you can catch an std just by driving through that ungodly place...


Very well said. Place is a complete shithole and I'm embarrassed I ever had anything to do with it once upon a time


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> Ya, you can catch an std just by driving through that ungodly place...


Totally why I went to UMass-Lowell instead of Fitchburg State 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher.davis

unexpo said:


> Very well said. Place is a complete shithole and I'm embarrassed I ever had anything to do with it once upon a time


I'm not denying it, as well all know residency plays a big part and I have my veteran pref. I'm currently enrolled in the reserve academy in Boylston that just started. I'm just trying to get my foot in the door.


----------



## Ambition77

I'm actually in awe at how low my score was on the exam. I am usually an above average test taker. I read over and took the practice test and examples they provided online 3 times. I was confident in every answer I chose, and mildly was anticipating at least close to a 100 percent, and got an 88, lol. That is about 5 or 6 questions wrong, which I am particularly flabbergasted by. I guess we will see what happens with my score.


----------



## mrdavch

All 2015 lists have been officially removed from the civil service site and it says new list coming soon.


----------



## ecpd402

mrdavch said:


> All 2015 lists have been officially removed from the civil service site and it says new list coming soon.


and the race is on for the state to post the list


----------



## mrdavch

ecpd402 said:


> and the race is on for the state to post the list


Could be soon. They just updated the main page where you click the list and it now says 2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

mrdavch said:


> Could be soon. They just updated the main page where you click the list and it now says 2017
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inch by inch...step by step... slowly civil service turns

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

And boom! Lists are out

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustoff137

Ranked 29th in Quincy with Veterans Preference. The top 24 are Disabled Veterans, really don't know what to make of it.


----------



## TheSnowman

In case anyone new can't find it here's the link.
For municipal/MBTA:
Police Officer 2017 Eligible List
For MSP Whenever they post their list:
Massachusetts State Police Recruitment Information
You have to scroll down a little and it's a PDF.
Ranked top 31 for my res pref city. Now sit and wait to see if I win the lottery. I probably have a better chance of winning the actual lottery though.


----------



## RTBeast

Welp, see ya in new hampshire boys.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MBTA- The top 192 are veterans... Looks like any non vet that paid the extra $50 just made a nice donation.


----------



## 8BRAVO

rteixeira said:


> Ranked 29th in Quincy with Veterans Preference. The top 24 are Disabled Veterans, really don't know what to make of it.


I'm pretty stoked If Boston were to call for a class of 60 i should be in the first call where I'm sitting on the list...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ballstothewall

Number 11 in Brookline. Here's hoping it's good enough for a first round. Good luck to all and thanks to the board for all the info.


----------



## TheSnowman

Rogergoodwin said:


> MBTA- The top 192 are veterans... Looks like any non vet that paid the extra $50 just made a nice donation.


Extra 50 was for MSP though not MBTA.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

rteixeira said:


> Ranked 29th in Quincy with Veterans Preference. The top 24 are Disabled Veterans, really don't know what to make of it.


That's a lot of dvets for 1 city.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> Extra 50 was for MSP though not MBTA.


 Some people only chose state and municipal for $100. Or paid the extra 50 for mbta


----------



## mrdavch

Wonder what the number would be to get a call for MBTA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

Rogergoodwin said:


> Some people only chose state and municipal for $100. Or paid the extra 50 for mbta


Municipal and Transit police was a package deal. You could've only opted out of your score going to MSP to save the 50 bucks. Or just have your scores got to MSP and not municipal/MBTA. You can check out the the flier on the MSP website link I provided.


----------



## RTBeast

Anybody know how far down a city might go down after two years? How many applicants get disqualified in general during background, or simply decide not to choose law enforcement when their card is called? Can we assume it's probably around 60-70% of names called end up not going through the entire process?


----------



## TheSnowman

Can anyone confirm if people who are tied for rank on the list get called in as a group. In other words let's say you get called in for an interview and you are tied with 3 other people who have the same rank as you, then do they also get called in as well?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> Municipal and Transit police was a package deal. You could've only opted out of your score going to MSP to save the 50 bucks. Or just have your scores got to MSP and not municipal/MBTA. You can check out the the flier on the MSP website link I provided.


That's not entirely correct. Check the link provided. 2017 Police Officer and State Trooper Exam -Massachusetts
I know a lot of people that refused to pay for the mbta. They don't take prior unit 4 time/state time/or military time.


----------



## ThinBlue56

TheSnowman said:


> Can anyone confirm if people who are tied for rank on the list get called in as a group. In other words let's say you get called in for an interview and you are tied with 3 other people who have the same rank as you, then do they also get called in as well?


Yes. Again, not really "interviews" depending on the department. But if you & 3 other ppl score a 94 on Boston & you are all #376 on the list, you will all be called in to initially sign, go to orientation, do the background packet, etc..


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> Can anyone confirm if people who are tied for rank on the list get called in as a group. In other words let's say you get called in for an interview and you are tied with 3 other people who have the same rank as you, then do they also get called in as well?


They don't have to be called in. Selecting someone over you that is tied with you is not considered a bypass.


----------



## nickjpass

I'm 1717 for the 2017 police officer list overall, am i screwed?


----------



## ThinBlue56

Looking like there were a few 99/100's but nowhere near how many usually are scored, My 98 isn't the top score for non-vets (again, not complaining) in Boston but it is very high.

Hoping MSP drops their list soon but I can imagine it will be a long time the way that they work.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

TheSnowman said:


> Can anyone confirm if people who are tied for rank on the list get called in as a group. In other words let's say you get called in for an interview and you are tied with 3 other people who have the same rank as you, then do they also get called in as well?


They must choose out of the 2n+1 that SIGN the certification. That's it. If your tied with the mayors son for last place, they probably won't interview you.


----------



## unexpo

185 on the list for Worcester.... Hopefully they put on 3 classes before the list expires...


----------



## Treehouse413

TheSnowman said:


> Can anyone confirm if people who are tied for rank on the list get called in as a group. In other words let's say you get called in for an interview and you are tied with 3 other people who have the same rank as you, then do they also get called in as well?


If your tied w let's say 3 people and let's say your 3rd on the list than you all count as 3rd. Basically you all count as 1 for that score.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Treehouse413 said:


> If your tied w let's say 3 people and let's say your 3rd on the list than you all count as 3rd. Basically you all count as 1 for that score.


So hypothetically if there were 10 people tied with a score of 93, they could interview half of them if they wanted too. The other half would not be considered bypassed. A lot of people receive card's but will not get an interview.


----------



## nickjpass

TheSnowman said:


> In case anyone new can't find it here's the link.
> For municipal/MBTA:
> Police Officer 2017 Eligible List
> For MSP Whenever they post their list:
> Massachusetts State Police Recruitment Information
> You have to scroll down a little and it's a PDF.
> Ranked top 31 for my res pref city. Now sit and wait to see if I win the lottery. I probably have a better chance of winning the actual lottery though.


Is this still the correct link for MSP?


----------



## visible25

#12 for my town, and mid 200s for every other town I put.. not the worst but not the best


----------



## Treehouse413

Rogergoodwin said:


> So hypothetically if there were 10 people tied with a score of 93, they could interview half of them if they wanted too. The other half would not be considered bypassed. A lot of people receive card's but will not get an interview.


Yes they could hire ANYONE out of the 10 that are tied. Yes they all should receive cards. When a list is called for hiring CS doesn't pick and choose. They go down the list.


----------



## TheSnowman

nickjpass said:


> Is this still the correct link for MSP?


The link you are referring to is to the page that has the PDF for previous MSP list. I'm assuming they will replace it when they come out with the new one. To find the link on the page you need to scroll down a little and click on that link to bring up the PDF. As far as I can tell the new one isn't out yet but I'll post a link straight to the list if I can.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Treehouse413 said:


> Yes they could hire ANYONE out of the 10 that are tied. Yes they all should receive cards. When a list is called for hiring CS doesn't pick and choose. They go down the list.


I thought he was asking about who gets an interview. Because a lot of time's the lowest tied group, don't all get interviews even tho they got cards.


----------



## kdewolfe

Some of you guys are mentioning signing the certificate, can you elaborate on this a little more?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

What I don't understand is that there is a guy on the master list, 'Adam siegel' who appears to have gotten a 101. Anyone under stand his position as 993?


----------



## Ambition77

According to the "All" list. Does that mean 8831 people took the test this year and passed?


----------



## RTBeast

unexpo said:


> 185 on the list for Worcester.... Hopefully they put on 3 classes before the list expires...


You'll be more than fine for Worcester with that


----------



## mrdavch

Sitting 108 on MBTA and 500 overall and 5 in my city.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

I've been out of the civil service loop for a while...last test I took was 2005 I think...but now that they are using email...if you get a "card" do you still have to go sign the list at the PD?...tried scouring the CSC comission web but didn't find anything conclusive

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenzo

8BRAVO said:


> I've been out of the civil service loop for a while...last test I took was 2005 I think...but now that they are using email...if you get a "card" do you still have to go sign the list at the PD?...tried scouring the CSC comission web but didn't find anything conclusive
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, you'll sign and pick up your packet at the station or at least it was that way 2 years ago for me.


----------



## 8BRAVO

kenzo said:


> Yes, you'll sign and pick up your packet at the station or at least it was that way 2 years ago for me.


That's what I thought then I came across a CSC training PowerPoint for hiring authorities that says you can have a proxy sign for you-which I may need if I can't get leave fast enough to fly home for a day  but there was not date or authoritative reference (I like to trust but verify haha)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

8BRAVO said:


> That's what I thought then I came across a CSC training PowerPoint for hiring authorities that says you can have a proxy sign for you-which I may need if I can't get leave fast enough to fly home for a day  but there was not date or authoritative reference (I like to trust but verify haha)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I know some people that have someone sign for them, dont know how though. You should call cs to see what the process is so your not rushing when you get a card.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> I know some people that have someone sign for them, dont know how though. You should call cs to see what the process is so your not rushing when you get a card.


Yeah I'll call or email, I know the slide said via a power of attorney...so I need to pick some reliable friends haha

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brs2017

Any idea what a city like Taunton could reach for a number over the next few years? Not sure how they stack up vs other cities . Anyone over 40-50 have zero shot?


----------



## Kenny

RTBeast said:


> You'll be more than fine for Worcester with that


Possibly. Worcester goes through quite a few names on the list to get their target number for the academy. Usually 1 out of 3 (that's on the conservative end) get through the whole process. They're very picky about who they take. If they want to put through 40, you can expect them to go through at least 120 names. For the academy that's in now I was told they went through almost 200. I'm 138 so here's hoping.


----------



## sjr334

Sigh...81st in my city of preference. Guess I shouldn't complain as I'm already employed full time in a city out of state.


----------



## RTBeast

Kenny said:


> Possibly. Worcester goes through quite a few names on the list to get their target number for the academy. Usually 1 out of 3 (that's on the conservative end) get through the whole process. They're very picky about who they take. If they want to put through 40, you can expect them to go through at least 120 names. For the academy that's in now I was told they went through almost 200. I'm 138 so here's hoping.


Definitely. Got a buddy in the academy right now with Worc residency and he was something like high 200s/low 300s when the list first came out.


----------



## Kenny

RTBeast said:


> Definitely. Got a buddy in the academy right now with Worc residency and he was something like high 200s/low 300s when the list first came out.


Damn I didn't realize they went that low. I think that was the only class they did off the 2015 list too.


----------



## 9319

I had to update my Vets pref. Any idea how long it will take the lists to reflect this?


----------



## FORCEFED

Regarding residency preference, does anyone know what towns like Hubbardston and Westminster do for anyone considering they aren't on any drop downs? Guessing they are non civil service but wondering if that is a waste of residency since they have no listing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nemedic

82 for my city, but still in nowhere near good enough shape to pass an academy. Time to double down at the gym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unexpo

Treehouse413 said:


> If your tied w let's say 3 people and let's say your 3rd on the list than you all count as 3rd. Basically you all count as 1 for that score.





Kenny said:


> Damn I didn't realize they went that low. I think that was the only class they did off the 2015 list too.


Sounds like it could be promising men. How funny would that be if we were in the same academy hehehe


----------



## BostonGuy77

I know the 2017 Police Officer eligibility list came out. Does it become active the day it comes out or is there a specific date?


----------



## olympus racing

#49 in Worcester. Trying to find out more information about the academy, not much online.


----------



## HistoryHound

8BRAVO said:


> Yeah I'll call or email, I know the slide said via a power of attorney...so I need to pick some reliable friends haha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Pick someone you trust, but do a limited power of attorney solely for that purpose. Check to make sure they'll accept it and then you can set it up so that it's ready whenever you need it.


----------



## unexpo

Kenny said:


> Damn I didn't realize they went that low. I think that was the only class they did off the 2015 list too.


They graduated a class at the end of the summer last year, and there is a class in session currently off the 2015 list. I heard they are putting on another class right after this one, and already have their background team together, just waiting for the new list to come out.


----------



## mrdavch

Rogergoodwin said:


> What I don't understand is that there is a guy on the master list, 'Adam siegel' who appears to have gotten a 101. Anyone under stand his position as 993?


Where did you get 101? Also he is 993 because he doesn't have any veteran preference.

99-70 Disabled Vets go above 99-70 Vets go above 99-70 Civilians


----------



## Rogergoodwin

mrdavch said:


> Where did you get 101? Also he is 993 because he doesn't have any veteran preference.
> 
> 99-70 Disabled Vets go above 99-70 Vets go above 99-70 Civilians


I understand how the preference works, what I was wondering was his position.
1021's got 98's
997's got 99's
994's got 100
and then above the 100's, there's a civilian 993. Whats that about?

The only thing I can think of is that they messed up and he should actually be a civilian with veterans preference, which would put him below vets but above non-vets.


----------



## mrdavch

Rogergoodwin said:


> I understand how the preference works, what I was wondering was his position.
> 1021's got 98's
> 997's got 99's
> 994's got 100
> and then above the 100's, there's a civilian 993. Whats that about?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that they messed up and he should actually be a civilian with veterans preference, which would put him below vets but above non-vets.


I didn't even think 100 was possible. I was figuring 993 was a 99 994 was 98 997 was 97 ect.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> Did you hear anything back about your answer sheet yet?


Turns out they have 6 weeks to review the answer sheet, so it might take some time.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

FORCEFED said:


> Regarding residency preference, does anyone know what towns like Hubbardston and Westminster do for anyone considering they aren't on any drop downs? Guessing they are non civil service but wondering if that is a waste of residency since they have no listing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


They're not civil service, they can hire whoever they want, and they don't use the list.


----------



## jfraz27

I live in a non civil service town, can I put in for preference in a cs town near me? Also still unsure about how I add towns that I'm interested in. First time taking the test thanks for any help.


----------



## TheSnowman

nickjpass said:


> I'm 1717 for the 2017 police officer list overall, am i screwed?


You and I are in the 1717 club but honestly it doesn't even matter. The only thing that matters is your ranking in your res pref city. The overall ranking however does give you a rough idea of your ranking on the MSP list. You also have to take into consideration that MSP doesn't give absolute preference to vets and dis vet and some people opted out of their score going to MSP. So we might even be higher on the MSP list.


----------



## nickjpass

TheSnowman said:


> You and I are in the 1717 club but honestly it doesn't even matter. The only thing that matters is your ranking in your res pref city. The overall ranking however does give you a rough idea of your ranking on the MSP list. You also have to take into consideration that MSP doesn't give absolute preference to vets and dis vet and some people opted out of their score going to MSP. So we might even be higher on the MSP list.


I unforunately have no residency preference. I am an out of state applicant with no veteran preference either. I am in the 40's on some cities. On average I'm in the top 100. I hope that is good enough. I really don't know.


----------



## mrdavch

nickjpass said:


> I unforunately have no residency preference. I am an out of state applicant with no veteran preference either. I am in the 40's on some cities. On average I'm in the top 100. I hope that is good enough. I really don't know.


What is your actual score you received?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickjpass

mrdavch said:


> What is your actual score you received?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


94.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

nickjpass said:


> 94.


Good score. Unfortunately residents and vets take almost 100% of openings. Welcome to civil service.


----------



## TheSnowman

Rogergoodwin said:


> Good score. Unfortunately residents and vets take almost 100% of openings. Welcome to civil service.


Yeah and a lot of the cities, like mine, are in hiring freezes due to budget constraints. So, in some cases, regardless of vet or res pref, nobody is getting hired. Welcome to Massachusetts.


----------



## ThinBlue56

If anybody hears anything about the MSP list (when it will come out basically & where) please post on this thread. 

That was the list I really wanted to see lol, sucks its still not posted. I saw the previous link where you can see the old eligibility list, i'm assuming they will just use that same link & replace the old list with the new list but who knows.


----------



## FORCEFED

Yeah, yesterday i spoke to a nice individual with human resources and they said they're working on it, it'll be up to view later this day. Of course no matter how many times you hit refresh, they'll probably upload it tomo..tomo...next week. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdavch

ThinBlue56 said:


> If anybody hears anything about the MSP list (when it will come out basically & where) please post on this thread.
> 
> That was the list I really wanted to see lol, sucks its still not posted. I saw the previous link where you can see the old eligibility list, i'm assuming they will just use that same link & replace the old list with the new list but who knows.


Me too. I'm curious to see how many total people got cards for the 2 classes they ran off the last list. I know they went down to 97.75 or somewhere around there but it doesn't seem like there were a lot of high scores this time around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

mrdavch said:


> Me too. I'm curious to see how many total people got cards for the 2 classes they ran off the last list. I know they went down to 97.75 or somewhere around there but it doesn't seem like there were a lot of high scores this time around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess would be that a 97 would be around the 250-300 range, which is definitely close enough to be considered for the first class. Anything in the top 1,000 (96 range) I'd imagine has a good chance at class #1.


----------



## mrdavch

Rogergoodwin said:


> My guess would be that a 97 would be around the 250-300 range, which is definitely close enough to be considered for the first class. Anything in the top 1,000 (96 range) I'd imagine has a good chance at class #1.


I tried to do some backwards numbers and I came up with 95 would be top 1000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

mrdavch said:


> I tried to do some backwards numbers and I came up with 95 would be top 1000.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds about right. I didn't really count, plus you never know how many are submitting their scores to the state, but I'd say 95 at least gives you a good estimate about your odds.


----------



## TheSnowman

I was doing some light reading over on the 82nd rtt thread. 16th comment down MA12local was talking about the numbers to put through two classes for MSP. Posted the link for anyone interested in reading.
http://www.masscops.com/threads/82nd-rtt-thread.120435/page-4
Basically what he said was that MSP burnt through 2084 people on the 2009 list. However one of those classes was the biggest in department history. Do with that info what you will.


----------



## mrdavch

TheSnowman said:


> I was doing some light reading over on the 82nd rtt thread. 16th comment down MA12local was talking about the numbers to put through two classes for MSP. Posted the link for anyone interested in reading.
> http://www.masscops.com/threads/82nd-rtt-thread.120435/page-4
> Basically what he said was that MSP burnt through 2084 people on the 2009 list. However one of those classes was the biggest in department history. Do with that info what you will.


Very interesting. A trooper I know who was part of this test recruitment team said the turn out this year wasn't like it has been in the past. Seems like there are less people who want to go into law enforcement these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jfraz27 said:


> I live in a non civil service town, can I put in for preference in a cs town near me? Also still unsure about how I add towns that I'm interested in. First time taking the test thanks for any help.


No you may not, they'll figure out you don't live there during a background check.


----------



## mrdavch

J


TheSnowman said:


> I was doing some light reading over on the 82nd rtt thread. 16th comment down MA12local was talking about the numbers to put through two classes for MSP. Posted the link for anyone interested in reading.
> http://www.masscops.com/threads/82nd-rtt-thread.120435/page-4
> Basically what he said was that MSP burnt through 2084 people on the 2009 list. However one of those classes was the biggest in department history. Do with that info what you will.


Just pulled the list that is still posted on the SP site from Oct 2016 and compared it to names from the current RTT and the highest rank name I was able to match was ranked 1803. This is also the updated list after the 82nd RTT. Also this class seems to be made up with a lot more civilians then veterans.


----------



## TheSnowman

mrdavch said:


> Very interesting. A trooper I know who was part of this test recruitment team said the turn out this year wasn't like it has been in the past. Seems like there are less people who want to go into law enforcement these days.


That's good for us. Less competition.


mrdavch said:


> Just pulled the list that is still posted on the SP site from Oct 2016 and compared it to names from the current RTT and the highest rank name I was able to match was ranked 1803. This is also the updated list after the 82nd RTT. Also this class seems to be made up with a lot more civilians then veterans.


If 2 RTT classes are generated from this new list and you are in the top 2000 I would say your chances are good of being selected. Chances are even better for people who are in the top 1800


----------



## mrdavch

TheSnowman said:


> That's good for us. Less competition.
> 
> If 2 RTT classes are generated from this new list and you are in the top 2000 I would say your chances are good of being selected. Chances are even better for people who are in the top 1800


They went through the top 1800 to get the 247 for the 83rd. This doesn't include all the numbers they went through to get the 82nd. The top 1800 on the list were much higher when the list originally was generated. They may have actually when through 3000 to make up the 2 classes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

mrdavch said:


> They went through the top 1800 to get the 247 for the 83rd. This doesn't include all the numbers they went through to get the 82nd. The top 1800 on the list were much higher when the list originally was generated. They may have actually when through 3000 to make up the 2 classes.


Well shit, in that case it's even better. Hopefully they'll put a couple classes through.


FORCEFED said:


> Yeah, yesterday i spoke to a nice individual with human resources and they said they're working on it, it'll be up to view later this day. Of course no matter how many times you hit refresh, they'll probably upload it tomo..tomo...next week.


Yeah I'm guessing they have a lot of people calling them to find out when the new list comes out. They'll hopefully come out with it on Monday.


----------



## razrrmn

Is being in the top 1100 overall (no vets pref) good? Bad? Average? Also is it too late to add your name to towns that you aren't a resident of?


----------



## Republican

How far down the list do you guys think a town like Taunton would go? Im in the 70 range out of about 500, and it is the only town im listed on?


----------



## CapeSpecial

jfraz27 said:


> I live in a non civil service town, can I put in for preference in a cs town near me? Also still unsure about how I add towns that I'm interested in. First time taking the test thanks for any help.


No


----------



## schristensen16

I am from a non civil service town and my friend is from one. He scored a few points lower than I did, but some one he is significantly higher than me on the list. Is this because he is has residiceny in this town even though its one town over?


----------



## j809

Residency preference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schristensen16

j809 said:


> Residency preference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So say if I moved to this town within the next month or so could I contact the civil service department or whoever does the lists and would I move up on the list?


----------



## Treehouse413

schristensen16 said:


> I am from a non civil service town and my friend is from one. He scored a few points lower than I did, but some one he is significantly higher than me on the list. Is this because he is has residiceny in this town even though its one town over?


Yes.


----------



## 8BRAVO

schristensen16 said:


> I am from a non civil service town and my friend is from one. He scored a few points lower than I did, but some one he is significantly higher than me on the list. Is this because he is has residiceny in this town even though its one town over?


----------



## Shosh328

schristensen16 said:


> So say if I moved to this town within the next month or so could I contact the civil service department or whoever does the lists and would I move up on the list?


no, you need to live in the city/town for the 12 months prior to the test date to claim residency


----------



## 8BRAVO

schristensen16 said:


> So say if I moved to this town within the next month or so could I contact the civil service department or whoever does the lists and would I move up on the list?


My guess is you're pretty new to the civil system...best thing you can do is get onto the civil service web page and learn the ins and outs so you have all the information for the 2019 exam-unfortunately if you're a non-resident on eligible lists it's pretty much a wash for this test and any expectation of getting a card...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueBleedBlue

Quick question for all that may guess at the answer - I'm ranked 642 in Boston (got an 87% on the exam), I can speak Spanish, live in Boston, and was part of the Air National Guard (but don't have Vet preference). What are the chances I receive a card either in the first round or the second?


----------



## 8BRAVO

TrueBleedBlue said:


> Quick question for all that may guess at the answer - I'm ranked 642 in Boston (got an 87% on the exam), I can speak Spanish, live in Boston, and was part of the Air National Guard (but don't have Vet preference). What are the chances I receive a card either in the first round or the second?


First or second round... probably not likely...if they put on say two classes of 100...that's only roughly 400 names...over the two years from the last test it looked like they burned through most of the resident vets...so maybe before the 2019 exam you could score a card...my advice would be get in some title 10 orders and score vet preference...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueBleedBlue

Roger that - thanks for the quick reply 8BRAVO!


----------



## ThinBlue56

I have a feeling we are going to be waiting a longgggg time for this MSP list lol.


----------



## USAF3424

Boston got to 92s for the last class. They went through alot more than 400 names to get there.


----------



## 8BRAVO

USAF3424 said:


> Boston got to 92s for the last class. They went through alot more than 400 names to get there.


Yeah looking at the 2015 list before it got deleted...the burned through pretty much all of the resident dvets/vets....but laying at 692... resident non vet...may take a while to get to him... certainly not on the first two cert lists off this test 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424

8BRAVO said:


> Yeah looking at the 2015 list before it got deleted...the burned through pretty much all of the resident dvets/vets....but laying at 692... resident non vet...may take a while to get to him... certainly not on the first two cert lists off this test
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


692. Id say he definitely has a shot at second class. The amount of people they go through is absurd. There were plenty of resident non-vets in both classes off the old list.


----------



## ThinBlue56

Question,

If i'm top 200 on the Boston list, i'm assuming i'd get a card within the first two academies. I just recently had surgery for a leg injury that I did while playing sports, i'm currently in PT a couple times a week but I won't be able to run for another probably 4 months.

Any idea how this works?


----------



## nickjpass

ThinBlue56 said:


> Question,
> 
> If i'm top 200 on the Boston list, i'm assuming i'd get a card within the first two academies. I just recently had surgery for a leg injury that I did while playing sports, i'm currently in PT a couple times a week but I won't be able to run for another probably 4 months.
> 
> Any idea how this works?


Probably "hope". Don't hurt yourself by running or training. Let it heal. If you hurt yourself now you will never have a law enforcement career.


----------



## ecpd402

If your a non vet and are frustrated with your placement . Why not join the military then you have a shot on the next test. people can speculate or run statics but if you serve then your going to get a job


----------



## keaghan7

Wondering if anyone has an idea from 2013 experience how many people JUST take the test for State vs JUST take the test for Muni PD's? 
Is the 2017 eligibility All list pretty accurate on what State test list will look like (obviously knowing DV's and vets get 2 points)


----------



## Ybear689

Anyone here know if possible how to claim vets status as a reservist. I have done about 250 active duty days outside training, drill, and At. The post gi bill uses the same terminology of 90 days of active service outside of medical, legal and training orders. Last time I went to college I rated 50% gi bill because I had at that time completed 180 days of active duty. Apparently it's a Marine Corps order that dd-214's are only issued for activations of 90 consecutive days. My longest set was about 80 consecutive. I can only receive a statement of service from my unit and provide my original boot camp dd-214. I've called and emailed civil service a few times with no answer back. Just wondering if anyone here would have some knowledge on this topic.


----------



## Rufus Teague

ecpd402 said:


> If your a non vet and are frustrated with your placement . Why not join the military then you have a shot on the next test. people can speculate or run statics but if you serve then your going to get a job
> 
> Your not guaranteed a job for just serving but you at least have good odds of getting called.
> 
> Your service could result in you having problems with your background since they do keep good medical and personnel records.


----------



## Rufus Teague

There's a lot of people who can't get hired as a result of injuries or medical problems from their service and you can see it with some of the names that keep showing up at the top of the list each year.

You should serve because you want to serve. Not due to being in your mid 20s and not being able to get hired. You may end up not getting hired regardless.


----------



## Ivo1626

Anyone know how many officers a town like Woburn usually hire?


----------



## cm21

chance of getting on first class boston police ranked 414


----------



## TheSnowman

ecpd402 said:


> If your a non vet and are frustrated with your placement . Why not join the military then you have a shot on the next test. people can speculate or run statics but if you serve then your going to get a job


No thanks. The two measly extra points I'd get On the MSP list aren't worth it to me. Also, being a vet doesn't guarantee you anything. All it does is improve your chances of being selected. And that's if anyone is hiring.


----------



## FORCEFED

Has anyone called the civil service HR to get an update on eligibility release? All I seem to get is a voicemail. Show up early to wait? I'm already a pro at this game 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shosh328

coming from a non-vet who has taken plenty of civil service exams over the years, vet preference is everything. a resident vet with a good score is almost guaranteed a card. a resident non-vet with a good score, getting a card still takes a ton of luck and being in the right place on the list at the right time. 

its not as much of a factor for msp but to get on a civil service city/town or mbta it is the golden ticket


----------



## Rufus Teague

Shosh328 said:


> coming from a non-vet who has taken plenty of civil service exams over the years, vet preference is everything. a resident vet with a good score is almost guaranteed a card. a resident non-vet with a good score, getting a card still takes a ton of luck and being in the right place on the list at the right time.
> 
> its not as much of a factor for msp but to get on a civil service city/town or mbta it is the golden ticket


It really depends on how affluent the town is and how big the department is. The more blue collar the more vets you compete against


----------



## j1219

cm21 said:


> chance of getting on first class boston police ranked 414


I'm also 414 so would like to see what people think. I don't believe first class though. Not what I've been told.


----------



## mrdavch

Ybear689 said:


> Anyone here know if possible how to claim vets status as a reservist. I have done about 250 active duty days outside training, drill, and At. The post gi bill uses the same terminology of 90 days of active service outside of medical, legal and training orders. Last time I went to college I rated 50% gi bill because I had at that time completed 180 days of active duty. Apparently it's a Marine Corps order that dd-214's are only issued for activations of 90 consecutive days. My longest set was about 80 consecutive. I can only receive a statement of service from my unit and provide my original boot camp dd-214. I've called and emailed civil service a few times with no answer back. Just wondering if anyone here would have some knowledge on this topic.


Without a DD-214 you will get no where. They will accept a member 4 or service 2 DD-214.

I was also under the impression you were required to do 90 consecutive days. I could be wrong there.

As you can see from my DD-214 screen shot it shows the current period I did for 14 months but also shows my previous period for basic training. If you did several short terms you would need to probably provide dates for each tour and if it was title 10 or 32.










Best of luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

cm21 said:


> chance of getting on first class boston police ranked 414


Doubtful...average class for Boston is around 60-80 with some exceptions of 100.....applying the civil service formula you'd probably get a call closer to a third or fourth class if there is one under this exam.


----------



## j1219

8BRAVO said:


> Doubtful...average class for Boston is around 60-80 with some exceptions of 100.....applying the civil service formula you'd probably get a call closer to a third or fourth class if there is one under this exam.


I read last or next class is 125. Read that on here also been told....


----------



## 8BRAVO

Ybear689 said:


> Anyone here know if possible how to claim vets status as a reservist. I have done about 250 active duty days outside training, drill, and At. The post gi bill uses the same terminology of 90 days of active service outside of medical, legal and training orders. Last time I went to college I rated 50% gi bill because I had at that time completed 180 days of active duty. Apparently it's a Marine Corps order that dd-214's are only issued for activations of 90 consecutive days. My longest set was about 80 consecutive. I can only receive a statement of service from my unit and provide my original boot camp dd-214. I've called and emailed civil service a few times with no answer back. Just wondering if anyone here would have some knowledge on this topic.


--NO-- If you review the Department of Vet Services "definition of a Veteran" you'll note that for "Persian Gulf-1990 to present: *90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions." further, for Reservists: "For *RESERVISTS* to qualify, they must have been called to regular active duty, at which point their eligibility can be determined by the above chart." and to answer your question about basic training "Active duty service in the armed forces shall not include active duty for training in the Army or Air National Guard or active duty for training as a Reservist in the Armed Forces of the United States."

Unfortunately if you don't have a DD214 showing 90 days or more for AD you're S.O.L. If you can I'd try and find a short tour somewhere that will get you 90-180 days....then you can update your status for this current exam

As a reservist I got my initial vet status on a 180-day activation at home station supporting Op Noble Eagle, then a Deployment overseas, and now coming off a 5 year active duty tour that I picked up back in 2013-If there aren't opportunities for a short tour activation in the MC Reserve and vet status is a big deal to you maybe consider changing branches that may provide other opportunities...


----------



## USAF3424

8BRAVO said:


> Doubtful...average class for Boston is around 60-80 with some exceptions of 100.....applying the civil service formula you'd probably get a call closer to a third or fourth class if there is one under this exam.


Dude Boston is a different animal. I tried explaining this to you before. If they followed that formula they would never get a class together. If they're hiring 100 they will send out a minimum of 400-500 cards and probably still wont get the number they want.


----------



## Guest

USAF3424 said:


> Dude Boston is a different animal. I tried explaining this to you before. If they followed that formula they would never get a class together. If they're hiring 100 they will send out a minimum of 400-500 cards and probably still wont get the number they want.


I agree, BPD along with MSP are going to have a lot of retirements in the next few years. If you fell in the 400s in Boston I'd say there's a decent chance you'll get a call from BPD.. MSP probably non-existent. They buzz through the list pretty quickly. You'd be surprised how many people get DQ'd for records or drug use. I get the feeling they'll get two classes off this list too.. that's just a hunch though, no facts to back that up.

Every Boston cop I talk to likes to say how they're "desperate" for bodies. I'm not sure why they say that though I don't get the impression that they're undermanned.. but maybe they are for all I know


----------



## USAF3424

jgraham11 said:


> I agree, BPD along with MSP are going to have a lot of retirements in the next few years. If you fell in the 400s in Boston I'd say there's a decent chance you'll get a call from BPD.. MSP probably non-existent. They buzz through the list pretty quickly. You'd be surprised how many people get DQ'd for records or drug use. I get the feeling they'll get two classes off this list too.. that's just a hunch though, no facts to back that up.
> 
> Every Boston cop I talk to likes to say how they're "desperate" for bodies. I'm not sure why they say that though I don't get the impression that they're undermanned.. but maybe they are for all I know


Way undermanned. We need bodies and they just keep sending people to specialized units which isn't helping at all.


----------



## HeyNewGuy

Bombed the exam, failed with a 69.7 I am nearly positive I got all of the ability and reasoning questions right, but I must not have done so well on the work styles or life experience portions. Pretty bummed about it...


----------



## Guest

USAF3424 said:


> Way undermanned. We need bodies and they just keep sending people to specialized units which isn't helping at all.


Well that's good news for people in the top 500 then


----------



## sf1530

I know Boston has a class going in now, but I was wondering when do you guys think the first cards go out for the first class from this list. I’m in the 213’s, so I’m also not sure if I’ll make the cut for the first class. Thanks


----------



## patrol22

TheSnowman said:


> No thanks. The two measly extra points I'd get On the MSP list aren't worth it to me. Also, being a vet doesn't guarantee you anything. All it does is improve your chances of being selected. And that's if anyone is hiring.


 Ummmm exactly. I wouldn't have gotten offers from my hometown and MSP without it. Those two measly points can put you a few hundred or even thousands spots away from getting the job


----------



## Guest

sf1530 said:


> I know Boston has a class going in now, but I was wondering when do you guys think the first cards go out for the first class from this list. I'm in the 213's, so I'm also not sure if I'll make the cut for the first class. Thanks


Are you kidding? I'd be surprised if you didn't get a call for the first class. You gotta think they're going to try to graduate 100 give or take. I'd say you're in pretty good shape. I thought the guys here who were saying they're in the 400s are in good/decent positions even. Like I said, they cut through the list quickly. A lot of people that take the exam are in no way qualified to be in LE for various reasons. Legal reasons, drug use, driving records, etc.


----------



## mrdavch

I assume cards will start getting sent out to fill some of those January classes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j1219

mrdavch said:


> I assume cards will start getting sent out to fill some of those January classes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only 48 seats! Must've been filling them already right?


----------



## TheSnowman

patrol22 said:


> Ummmm exactly. I wouldn't have gotten offers from my hometown and MSP without it. Those two measly points can put you a few hundred or even thousands spots away from getting the job


Thanks, but I'll take my chances with out the vet pref.


----------



## FORCEFED

TheSnowman said:


> Thanks, but I'll take my chances with out the vet pref.


There are chances? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustoff137

mrdavch said:


> I assume cards will start getting sent out to fill some of those January classes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering the length of background investigations, interview process etc. I'd expect cards being sent out by the end of the month. I'm curious to know if anyone has received cards already from this current eligibility list.


----------



## Ivo1626

Anyone know how many officers a town like Woburn usually hire each year?


----------



## mrdavch

rteixeira said:


> Considering the length of background investigations, interview process etc. I'd expect cards being sent out by the end of the month. I'm curious to know if anyone has received cards already from this current eligibility list.


I'm curious as well. I'm sure once someone from the forums here gets one they will let us know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

Any reason why civil service is allowing people to constantly keep adding and dropping names from town's at the moment? If there is a God I'm hoping someone way up the list gets 3 reserve intermittent offers then removed from the whole process


----------



## j1219

Rufus Teague said:


> Any reason why civil service is allowing people to constantly keep adding and dropping names from town's at the moment? If there is a God I'm hoping someone way up the list gets 3 reserve intermittent offers then removed from the whole process


Yeah now instead of 414 I'm 417. Doesn't seem fair lol


----------



## mariisa

Anyone knows if North Andover is hiring? A few of the top 10 guys form the 2015 list are on this list again. Makes me wonder if they didn't hire anyone off the last list. 

Any ideas?


----------



## TheSnowman

FORCEFED said:


> There are chances?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


There's always a chance when you play the lottery.


----------



## Shosh328

Rufus Teague said:


> Any reason why civil service is allowing people to constantly keep adding and dropping names from town's at the moment? If there is a God I'm hoping someone way up the list gets 3 reserve intermittent offers then removed from the whole process


i'm pretty sure you can add or drop yourself from any town list for the whole two years that the list is active


----------



## Rufus Teague

Shosh328 said:


> i'm pretty sure you can add or drop yourself from any town list for the whole two years that the list is active


I can understand that for the last exam since they updated it towards the very end. It used to be 3 town's plus town you lived in and you could decline no more than 3 offers.

Is there still a 3 offer or could every town realistically go through number 1 through 9000 after burning through residents.


----------



## RTBeast

Anybody from Worcester who took the 2015 exam know how many names they went through between the publishing thru expiration of the last list? Even a ballpark range?


----------



## unexpo

RTBeast said:


> Anybody from Worcester who took the 2015 exam know how many names they went through between the publishing thru expiration of the last list? Even a ballpark range?


Someone on here said high 200's- low 300's I believe for the last class, but they only 1 one class on, I think. I also I just heard yesterday they were initially doing a 20 recruit class, but the chief put in for an additional 20 this week, so they are looking at 40 recruits coming up after this current class is done.


----------



## RTBeast

unexpo said:


> Someone on here said high 200's- low 300's I believe for the last class, but they only 1 one class on, I think. I also I just heard yesterday they were initially doing a 20 recruit class, but the chief put in for an additional 20 this week, so they are looking at 40 recruits coming up after this current class is done.


Wow that's promising - looks like they're really trying to get more manpower for the city, and rightfully so. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheSnowman

I think the reason MSP is taking so long with their list is because of the damn military makeups. Anybody know if those have already happend yet?


----------



## FORCEFED

TheSnowman said:


> I think the reason MSP is taking so long with their list is because of the damn military makeups. Anybody know if those have already happend yet?


Took it June 24th so I got my results same email as everyone else. Dunno why they wouldn't calculate all at once after that

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

FORCEFED said:


> Took it June 24th so I got my results same email as everyone else. Dunno why they wouldn't calculate all at once after that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Then it must be because they have a class going on right now and posting the new list isn't a high priority. Combine that with the fact that MSP might not put another class through for awhile after the 83rd=We might not see this list until late October early November.


----------



## Kenny

RTBeast said:


> Wow that's promising - looks like they're really trying to get more manpower for the city, and rightfully so. Thanks for the info!


Worcester runs through names real fast. I've been told they're going to keep putting through as many guys as they get budgeted for on a running basis, even it's only 5 or 10. In the past they've waited until they get funds for 20-25 or more to host an academy, but the city is expecting mass retirements over the next few years so they need bodies. Also yes, the long term goal is to increase the total number of officers for the department.


----------



## Dustoff137

mariisa said:


> Anyone knows if North Andover is hiring? A few of the top 10 guys form the 2015 list are on this list again. Makes me wonder if they didn't hire anyone off the last list.
> 
> Any ideas?


For those of you wondering if your city is looking to put recruits through an academy here is a suggestion. Most if not all cities in Massachusetts have their 2018 FY budgets available online. Simply search "city of interest 2018 budget" in google and find their proposal or approved budget. They will almost always include tuition for police academy funding or recruit uniforms if they have intentions of sending recruits.


----------



## CapeSpecial

ThinBlue56 said:


> Question,
> 
> If i'm top 200 on the Boston list, i'm assuming i'd get a card within the first two academies. I just recently had surgery for a leg injury that I did while playing sports, i'm currently in PT a couple times a week but I won't be able to run for another probably 4 months.
> 
> Any idea how this works?


You won't be anywhere near starting an academy in 4 months with the way the hiring processes are in this state, so don't worry about it. Take the time to heal properly.


----------



## CapeSpecial

Alright I got a question. Say you are currently a non-vet but you go on a tour during the life of this list and get the list updated so you are now higher on the list with vet pref, and let's say that now puts you in the top 10 on the list for a town. What if the town is already past the top 10 people? Does CS notify the town to send you a card?


----------



## mrdavch

CapeSpecial said:


> Alright I got a question. Say you are currently a non-vet but you go on a tour during the life of this list and get the list updated so you are now higher on the list with vet pref, and let's say that now puts you in the top 10 on the list for a town. What if the town is already past the top 10 people? Does CS notify the town to send you a card?


The lists are always updating so for instance I'm currently number 15 and they go through 10 people and stop I'll now be number 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickjpass

Any update on the State list?


----------



## ecpd402

transit police sent out emails today for candidates they have until sept 19 to sign the list.


----------



## mrdavch

ecpd402 said:


> transit police sent out emails today for candidates they have until sept 19 to sign the list.


How many slots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkwaps36

I'm assuming they are putting a whole class through.


----------



## kenzo

ecpd402 said:


> transit police sent out emails today for candidates they have until sept 19 to sign the list.


some Municipalities went out today too. dont know if its all municipalities in MA though.


----------



## ThinBlue56

Safe to assume that with the (2n+1) formula, transit only gets down to about the top 100 (if that)? Maybe even closer to 80? Most of their classes from what I heard are usually only around 30ish officers mixed in with some municipality departments that send their officers to the transit academy.


----------



## ballstothewall

kenzo said:


> some Municipalities went out today too. dont know if its all municipalities in MA though.


I got a Brookline vacancy notice today. Signing up tomorrow.


----------



## mrdavch

ballstothewall said:


> I got a Brookline vacancy notice today. Signing up tomorrow.


Congrats, what number were you on the list?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballstothewall

mrdavch said:


> Congrats, what number were you on the list?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


11. Their last class was 10 so it certainly fits the formula if they're going for that or more. Nonetheless, for anyone who is non-vet, skip Boston. Heck, skip anywhere else. Make the investment and get residency in Brookline. Live with roommates who are still in college or whatever you gotta do. Past 2 tests have had 0 or 1 resident vet. Just score near top 10 and you get your shot at a 6 figures plus earning position.


----------



## TheSnowman

nickjpass said:


> Any update on the State list?


Still no list but i went and looked up the budget for the MSP. If I'm reading it correctly it looks like they've set aside 2,000 some odd dollars for a 2018 class. Although it's possible that that money is for the graduating class of that year. Either way it looks like it will be a small class compared to the budgets of the past.
Here's the link, you can look for yourself 
FY2018 Budget - Historical Budget - Department of State Police General Appropriations Act


----------



## mrdavch

TheSnowman said:


> Still no list but i went and looked up the budget for the MSP. If I'm reading it correctly it looks like they've set aside 2,000 some odd dollars for a 2018 class. Although it's possible that that money is for the graduating class of that year. Either way it looks like it will be a small class compared to the budgets of the past.
> Here's the link, you can look for yourself
> FY2018 Budget - Historical Budget - Department of State Police General Appropriations Act


So that $2,860,000 is the money that includes the current class that's in there. Don't think there will be any money left over for another class this FY.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdavch

ballstothewall said:


> 11. Their last class was 10 so it certainly fits the formula if they're going for that or more. Nonetheless, for anyone who is non-vet, skip Boston. Heck, skip anywhere else. Make the investment and get residency in Brookline. Live with roommates who are still in college or whatever you gotta do. Past 2 tests have had 0 or 1 resident vet. Just score near top 10 and you get your shot at a 6 figures plus earning position.


That awesome. I saw that there was only 1 res vet on the list. Well good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballstothewall

mrdavch said:


> That awesome. I saw that there was only 1 res vet on the list. Well good luck!


Signed this morning and have my application now. Got 15 days to prepare a 40 page application, get all my documents, and get things notorized, etc. At least 4 or 5 people signed before me and I went in first thing the morning after notice. This is gonna go fast. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## mrdavch

ballstothewall said:


> Signed this morning and have my application now. Got 15 days to prepare a 40 page application, get all my documents, and get things notorized, etc. At least 4 or 5 people signed before me and I went in first thing the morning after notice. This is gonna go fast. Thanks for the well wishes.


Did you notice how many total names were there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Civserv2017

anybody have a sense of when Boston will begin the process for their next class?


----------



## USAF3424

Civserv2017 said:


> anybody have a sense of when Boston will begin the process for their next class?


Probably towards the end of this class that just started.

Someone said at work last night that 130 Boston recruits started this week. Didn't realize the number was that high. Goodluck guys.


----------



## mrdavch

mrdavch said:


> I assume cards will start getting sent out to fill some of those January classes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Updated Slots


----------



## Ivo1626

does anyone know how much a city/town pays for each recruit to go to the academy?


----------



## Guest

USAF3424 said:


> Probably towards the end of this class that just started.
> 
> Someone said at work last night that 130 Boston recruits started this week. Didn't realize the number was that high. Goodluck guys.


130! That's insane. I was saying people in the top 500 probably have a shot at getting a crack with BPD within the next 2 years. Maybe it's the top 700. That's an oddly large academy


----------



## Zeke

How far down the list does the MBTA usually get? Im a non vet ranked 419. Any chance?


----------



## unexpo

Zeke said:


> How far down the list does the MBTA usually get? Im a non vet ranked 419. Any chance?


0% chance, unfortunately


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Zeke said:


> How far down the list does the MBTA usually get? Im a non vet ranked 419. Any chance?


"...I'm a non-vet..." 
Let me stop you right there. No.


----------



## FORCEFED

unexpo said:


> 0% chance, unfortunately


So by 0% that means no where on the list gets drafted and they aren't hiring? Lol. Classic

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

FORCEFED said:


> So by 0% that means no where on the list gets drafted and they aren't hiring? Lol. Classic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Not 0% exactly. I think he just rounded the number.


----------



## nickjpass

Why did I move down the list? I dropped 23 spots.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

nickjpass said:


> Why did I move down the list? I dropped 23 spots.


Appeals, people had their residency corrected, vets had their preference added, and people had their names added to other lists.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

ThinBlue56 said:


> Safe to assume that with the (2n+1) formula, transit only gets down to about the top 100 (if that)? Maybe even closer to 80? Most of their classes from what I heard are usually only around 30ish officers mixed in with some municipality departments that send their officers to the transit academy.


The 2n +1 formula applies to people that are willing to accept the position, so they send out considerably more cards than that just to make sure they have enough people that come down and sign. The MBTA has fewer people sign the list compared to municipalities because so many vets don't want to join and give up their military time, when they can just join a municipality and buy it back. Especially vets that are CO's, Court officers, or campus cops, they would lose that time as well, which would be a huge hit.


----------



## nickjpass

Rogergoodwin said:


> Appeals, people had their residency corrected, vets had their preference added, and people had their names added to other lists.


Fantastic. I already didn't have a chance.


----------



## unexpo

nickjpass said:


> Fantastic. I already didn't have a chance.


Hopefully you have residency somewhere and got a halfway decent score


----------



## nickjpass

unexpo said:


> Hopefully you have residency somewhere and got a halfway decent score


I used to be in the low 30's on a list here and there, but now the lowest i am is in the low 40's. i have no residency, I'm out of state.


----------



## Civserv2017

Was bored and tried to calculate what peoples scores were in relation to where they fall on the Boston List. 
151 - 100
153 - 99
159 - 98
171 - 97
183 - 96
213 - 95
257 - 94
310 - 93
368 - 92
418 - 91
474 - 90
533 - 89
591 - 88
649 - 87
713 - 86
759 - 85
813 - 84
857 - 83
896 - 82
939 - 81
978 - 80
1008 - 79
1048 - 78
1073 - 77
1107 - 76
1126 - 75
1146 - 74
1173 - 73
1187 - 72
1204 - 71
1226 - 70


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Civserv2017 said:


> Was bored and tried to calculate what peoples scores were in relation to where they fall on the Boston List.
> 151 - 100
> 153 - 99
> 159 - 98
> 171 - 97
> 183 - 96
> 213 - 95
> 257 - 94
> 310 - 93
> 368 - 92
> 418 - 91
> 474 - 90
> 533 - 89
> 591 - 88
> 649 - 87
> 713 - 86
> 759 - 85
> 813 - 84
> 857 - 83
> 896 - 82
> 939 - 81
> 978 - 80
> 1008 - 79
> 1048 - 78
> 1073 - 77
> 1107 - 76
> 1126 - 75
> 1146 - 74
> 1173 - 73
> 1187 - 72
> 1204 - 71
> 1226 - 70


Those are some of the most advanced calculations I have ever seen.


----------



## j1219

Civserv2017 said:


> Was bored and tried to calculate what peoples scores were in relation to where they fall on the Boston List.
> 151 - 100
> 153 - 99
> 159 - 98
> 171 - 97
> 183 - 96
> 213 - 95
> 257 - 94
> 310 - 93
> 368 - 92
> 418 - 91
> 474 - 90
> 533 - 89
> 591 - 88
> 649 - 87
> 713 - 86
> 759 - 85
> 813 - 84
> 857 - 83
> 896 - 82
> 939 - 81
> 978 - 80
> 1008 - 79
> 1048 - 78
> 1073 - 77
> 1107 - 76
> 1126 - 75
> 1146 - 74
> 1173 - 73
> 1187 - 72
> 1204 - 71
> 1226 - 70


Seem pretty legit. I got a 91 and that's where I'm at.


----------



## Tailon630

Ivo1626 said:


> does anyone know how much a city/town pays for each recruit to go to the academy?


It's $3k to go to the academy. but you need to factor in equipment and other expenses and on top of that all your weekly pay (all different via department) over the course of 6 months its like close to $30k....ball park


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> Those are some of the most advanced calculations I have ever seen.


Good thing he's not incharge I'd be effed lol...I scored an 86 and sit between 115 and 125 down on the list (resident vet)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Civserv2017 said:


> Was bored and tried to calculate what peoples scores were in relation to where they fall on the Boston List.
> 151 - 100
> 153 - 99
> 159 - 98
> 171 - 97
> 183 - 96
> 213 - 95
> 257 - 94
> 310 - 93
> 368 - 92
> 418 - 91
> 474 - 90
> 533 - 89
> 591 - 88
> 649 - 87
> 713 - 86
> 759 - 85
> 813 - 84
> 857 - 83
> 896 - 82
> 939 - 81
> 978 - 80
> 1008 - 79
> 1048 - 78
> 1073 - 77
> 1107 - 76
> 1126 - 75
> 1146 - 74
> 1173 - 73
> 1187 - 72
> 1204 - 71
> 1226 - 70


That's a great breakdown. I can say I fall into that perfectly


----------



## nickjpass

j1219 said:


> Seem pretty legit. I got a 91 and that's where I'm at.


94 - 1502


----------



## j1219

nickjpass said:


> 94 - 1502


Is that the overall list or the boston list?


----------



## Civserv2017

nickjpass said:


> 94 - 1502


You're a non resident correct?


----------



## j1219

Civserv2017 said:


> You're a non resident correct?





Civserv2017 said:


> You're a non resident correct?


He must be a non resident


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Civserv2017 said:


> Was bored and tried to calculate what peoples scores were in relation to where they fall on the Boston List.
> 151 - 100
> 153 - 99
> 159 - 98
> 171 - 97
> 183 - 96
> 213 - 95
> 257 - 94
> 310 - 93
> 368 - 92
> 418 - 91
> 474 - 90
> 533 - 89
> 591 - 88
> 649 - 87
> 713 - 86
> 759 - 85
> 813 - 84
> 857 - 83
> 896 - 82
> 939 - 81
> 978 - 80
> 1008 - 79
> 1048 - 78
> 1073 - 77
> 1107 - 76
> 1126 - 75
> 1146 - 74
> 1173 - 73
> 1187 - 72
> 1204 - 71
> 1226 - 70


So far you've proven you can count, but can you figure this out: If like you say that 151= 100 and 153=99... what score did 152 get?


----------



## unexpo

Rogergoodwin said:


> So far you've proven you can count, but can you figure this out: If like you say that 151= 100 and 153=99... what score did 152 get?


152 is a score of 100, since 99 started at 153. Still just counting Don't forget muni scores are already rounded


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> 152 is a score of 100, since 99 started at 153. Still just counting Don't forget muni scores are already rounded


That is correct. 
Ok, What score did 151 get then?


----------



## 8BRAVO

So Pittsfield sent out cards today...which is the complete opposite end of the state I'd like to be on....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickjpass

8BRAVO said:


> So Pittsfield sent out cards today...which is the complete opposite end of the state I'd like to be on....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Lucky bastards. That was my #1

Yes I am not a resident.

If you got a card take the job. Don't whine. I scored better than some residents. How do you think I feel?


----------



## 8BRAVO

nickjpass said:


> Lucky bastards. That was my #1
> 
> Yes I am not a resident.


I feel like that's sarcasm lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

nickjpass said:


> Lucky bastards. That was my #1
> 
> Yes I am not a resident.
> 
> If you got a card take the job. Don't whine. I scored better than some residents. How do you think I feel?


Idk, that's waayyy out there. The $ can't be great.


----------



## JP0311

I'm #20 on Pittsfield vet non res and I got a "card" from them so if their your number 1 then you should get one soon


----------



## nickjpass

8BRAVO said:


> I feel like that's sarcasm lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It wasn't. I am a small town guy who is from NYS. Being on the west side of MA would have kept me close to family.


----------



## Treehouse413

Rogergoodwin said:


> Idk, that's waayyy out there. The $ can't be great.


Very busy city . Gangs , drugs, etc. pay is horrible. They deserve much higher.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Treehouse413 said:


> Very busy city . Gangs , drugs, etc. pay is horrible. They deserve much higher.


Does anyone on here know how much you can expect to make out there with base pay. OT and details?

Most of those Berkshire cities and towns have to contact dozens of people to fill one slot.


----------



## 8BRAVO

A quick Google search on pay said $55k...haven't been to the Pittsfield page to look yet but that would be for me a big cut in pay... I have resident/vet in Boston so that's my #1 obviously

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

You do realize those quick Google searches don't mean anything since I just typed average pay of a Boston police officer and it said about $60,000.00.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rufus Teague said:


> You do realize those quick Google searches don't mean anything since I just typed average pay of a Boston police officer and it said about $60,000.00.


For Boston go to the city page and look up the collective bargaining agreement between Boston and the bppa it will give you the starting pay...as I said...I just did a quick Google search on my ride into work...I hadn't looked on the Pittsfield page yet...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

You could also just go to the Boston Herald city payroll and get a good read on the situation. Basically just trying to say if you don't know it Don't throw it out there as a quick google search and basically provide validity to it.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rufus Teague said:


> You could also just go to the Boston Herald city payroll and get a good read on the situation. Basically just trying to say if you don't know it Don't throw it out there as a quick google search and basically provide validity to it.


Lol calm down

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

If I was to take a guess. Somewhere near 65 to 70 with 3 to 5 year contract or pay training back if you move on to somewhere else


----------



## nickjpass

The cost of living is probably lower there.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> If I was to take a guess. Somewhere near 65 to 70 with 3 to 5 year contract or pay training back if you move on to somewhere else


They do those contracts in mass?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

The mystery of #151 on the Boston list still exists...


----------



## Civserv2017

haha - to my defense i did say that i "tried" to calculate it. just wanted to get a sense of where things were shaking out. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Rogergoodwin said:


> The mystery of #151 on the Boston list still exists...


----------



## Rufus Teague

Yes


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> Yes


They can prevent a cs lateral without a contract so I doubt they would have one.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Civserv2017 said:


> haha - to my defense i did say that i "tried" to calculate it. just wanted to get a sense of where things were shaking out. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


The numbers were right, I've just wondered what's up with 151. He appears to have gotten a score of 101.


----------



## Treehouse413

Rufus Teague said:


> Does anyone on here know how much you can expect to make out there with base pay. OT and details?
> 
> They have a lot of ot.
> 
> Most of those Berkshire cities and towns have to contact dozens of people to fill one slot.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

The captains average 83k. The average officer looks like high 50''s.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Rogergoodwin said:


> They can prevent a cs lateral without a contract so I doubt they would have one.


The city or town has the contract so they don't pay for you to attend an academy and then equip you then have you try lateraling back east. If you only make 50 k it's pretty unaffordable to pay back training and equipment back to that town even if you get a giant raise back east.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Rogergoodwin said:


> The captains average 83k. The average officer looks like high 50''s.


You are fake news


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> The city or town has the contract so they don't pay for you to attend an academy and then equip you then have you try lateraling back east. If you only make 50 k it's pretty unaffordable to pay back training and equipment back to that town even if you get a giant raise back east.


I understand that but they don't really need to worry about an officer lateraling, because you need the departments permission to lateral out anyways.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> You are fake news


Lol so I somehow hacked the town budget in order to change the salaries? Wow, that's one hell of a conspiracy theory. Lmao


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> Lol so I somehow hacked the town budget in order to change the salaries? Wow, that's one hell of a conspiracy theory. Lmao


#millennials 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

Rogergoodwin said:


> I understand that but they don't really need to worry about an officer lateraling, because you need the departments permission to lateral out anyways.


The town doesn't want to train you and then have you go to a job civil service town and make double the berkshires


----------



## Rufus Teague

8BRAVO said:


> #millennials
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm not saying that your just throwing out figures for base pay. Who really gives a shit about how much the captain's make on a new job forum


----------



## Rufus Teague

Rufus Teague said:


> The town doesn't want to train you and then have you go to a job civil service town and make double the berkshires


Non'


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> The town doesn't want to train you and then have you go to a job civil service town and make double the berkshires


I understand WHY a town would have that contract, I just can't find that provision in their CBA.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> I'm not saying that your just throwing out figures for base pay. Who really gives a shit about how much the captain's make on a new job forum


Lol who gives a shit? Well because it gives you an understanding of their salary scale. If a capt is making only 83k, they're officers can't be making that much. Weren't you the one who was speculating what their salaries are? Lol. But ya, who cares


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> Lol who gives a shit? Well because it gives you an understanding of their salary scale. If a capt is making only 83k, they're officers can't be making that much. Weren't you the one who was speculating what their salaries are? Lol. But ya, who cares


Oh Roger....you stop it with your silly logic 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufus Teague

You are unbearable. This whole conversation originated from my question of does anyone know how much they make with base pay with details and OT. 

I brought up the pay and contract since you can get stuck driving your ass out there to find out how low it is and the repayment contract for the academy. 

That's great your looking at the CBA and calculating the base pay plus Quinn bill and shift differential. However my question was how much do they make with OT and details. 

One guy said they have a lot of OT. I'd take that any day over your in depth imagination of what number on the list you might be or the fact that you and jgraham11 are jibber jabbing back and forth about stupid bullshit and getting way ahead of yourselves.

Type in Google something along the lines of Berkshire police departments struggling to retain and recruit and it will get into pay and retention issues. They don't want to train someone who has no intention of staying.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Rufus Teague said:


> You are unbearable. This whole conversation originated from my question of does anyone know how much they make with base pay with details and OT.
> 
> I brought up the pay and contract since you can get stuck driving your ass out there to find out how low it is and the repayment contract for the academy.
> 
> That's great your looking at the CBA and calculating the base pay plus Quinn bill and shift differential. However my question was how much do they make with OT and details.
> 
> One guy said they have a lot of OT. I'd take that any day over your in depth imagination of what number on the list you might be or the fact that you and jgraham11 are jibber jabbing back and forth about stupid bullshit and getting way ahead of yourselves.
> 
> Type in Google something along the lines of Berkshire police departments struggling to retain and recruit and it will get into pay and retention issues. They don't want to train someone who has no intention of staying.





Rogergoodwin said:


> Lol who gives a shit? Well because it gives you an understanding of their salary scale. If a capt is making only 83k, they're officers can't be making that much. Weren't you the one who was speculating what their salaries are? Lol. But ya, who cares


Is that 83 base or with OT and details. Rogers pulling shit out of his ass and has been on every forum


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> Is that 83 base or with OT and details. Rogers pulling shit out of his ass and has been on every forum


Obviously base. How Could I Predict how much ot They Work?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> You are unbearable. This whole conversation originated from my question of does anyone know how much they make with base pay with details and OT.
> 
> I brought up the pay and contract since you can get stuck driving your ass out there to find out how low it is and the repayment contract for the academy.
> 
> That's great your looking at the CBA and calculating the base pay plus Quinn bill and shift differential. However my question was how much do they make with OT and details.
> 
> One guy said they have a lot of OT. I'd take that any day over your in depth imagination of what number on the list you might be or the fact that you and jgraham11 are jibber jabbing back and forth about stupid bullshit and getting way ahead of yourselves.
> 
> Type in Google something along the lines of Berkshire police departments struggling to retain and recruit and it will get into pay and retention issues. They don't want to train someone who has no intention of staying.


Damn you sound like a chick. So department's that pay very little struggle to retain officers? Stop the press.
And some officer work a lot of OT, others don't. It's tough to tell their total compensation without knowing their work habits. So I just looked at the base pay to get an understanding of what the potential is.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> Damn you sound like a chick. So department's that pay very little struggle to retain officers? Stop the press.


Is their base pay at least enough to buy an ample supply of monistat 7....or do you need OT?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

8BRAVO said:


> Is their base pay at least enough to buy an ample supply of monistat 7....or do you need OT?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Luckily that's been negotiated for already. 5 tubes of monistat yearly and 4 hours of inservice dedicated to the application of it. Apply, re-evaluate the threat, reapply if neccesary.


----------



## Rogergoodwin




----------



## Rufus Teague

Rogergoodwin said:


> Damn you sound like a chick. So department's that pay very little struggle to retain officers? Stop the press.
> And some officer work a lot of OT, others don't. It's tough to tell their total compensation without knowing their work habits. So I just looked at the base pay to get an understanding of what the potential is.


Are you honestly judging the potential of earnings by base pay. Theirs town's in ma where there's a chief, A couple cops and reserves and then the state does everything over night. Only thing that really matters is if there's OT and details. Generally you find that out from payroll listings or someone who's familiar with the area/department.

Aren't you also the same guy talking about transit hiring like 30 guys off every test which is like a 5th of their department or that boatloads of bpd left for the state.

You gonna judge the mass state police by their base pay too and compare it to say the base pay of a OIG from a fed agency where the Fed makes 75 and the statie easily clears 6 figures


----------



## RTBeast

If you're in this profession for the money and/or to nitpick about pennies and nickels, you're:
1) in the wrong state, and 
2) in the wrong profession.
Come on fellas. Let's get back on track here.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> Are you honestly judging the potential of earnings by base pay. Theirs town's in ma where there's a chief, A couple cops and reserves and then the state does everything over night. Only thing that really matters is if there's OT and details. Generally you find that out from payroll listings or someone who's familiar with the area/department.
> 
> Aren't you also the same guy talking about transit hiring like 30 guys off every test which is like a 5th of their department or that boatloads of bpd left for the state.
> 
> You gonna judge the mass state police by their base pay too and compare it to say the base pay of a OIG from a fed agency where the Fed makes 75 and the statie easily clears 6 figures


I believe I said the t hires 3-4 usually, but yes, that was me. And a higher base pay = a higher ot rate. That's why base is important.


----------



## FORCEFED

I'm waiting here with popcorn, fellas....









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

RTBeast said:


> If you're in this profession for the money and/or to nitpick about pennies and nickels, you're:
> 1) in the wrong state, and
> 2) in the wrong profession.
> Come on fellas. Let's get back on track here.


It's my fault...I made the mistake of saying I got a card from Pittsfield 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

I agree, we need to tackle the important issues. Sooo... how the hell is that guy #151 on the Boston list and what did he score?!!


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> I agree, we need to tackle the important issues. Sooo... how the hell is that guy #151 on the Boston list and what did he score?!!


Who cares....I'm in the top 100  lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ballstothewall

mrdavch said:


> Did you notice how many total names were there?


Sorry for late reply. I didn't get a precise account, but I would say 20ish at least. I was bumped to 8, along with a couple other 8s, and was in the middle of the pack. Could have been a second page tho.

Application is due in a week. Luckily I did my networking and have a couple PD references. Here's hoping.


----------



## Guest

Not in the right state if you want to be making money in the LE profession? Do you mean in regards to taxes? Cause the base pay and of course the detail money is amazing in MA


----------



## mrdavch

jgraham11 said:


> Not in the right state if you want to be making money in the LE profession? Do you mean in regards to taxes? Cause the base pay and of course the detail money is amazing in MA


Wait, you're telling me I get paid to be a cop? I thought this was volunteer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo1626

is there any way to find out when Woburn will send out there cards?


----------



## Rufus Teague

mrdavch said:


> Wait, you're telling me I get paid to be a cop? I thought this was volunteer...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not trying to beat a dead horse here but my point was you can't write off a place only due to the base pay being low. If you can get at least 1000 extra hours a year in OT and details then the lower base doesn't matter as much.

Not all places have lots of extra work due to location and budget.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Rufus Teague said:


> Not trying to beat a dead horse here but my point was you can't write off a place only due to the base pay being low. If you can get at least 1000 extra hours a year in OT and details then the lower base doesn't matter as much.
> 
> Not all places have lots of extra work due to location and budget.


Idk, you don't want to have to rely on OT/details for a decent wage.


----------



## ecpd402

Ivo1626 said:


> is there any way to find out when Woburn will send out there cards?


Call Mayor Scott Galvin he is the appointing authority by city charter


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Ivo1626 said:


> is there any way to find out when Woburn will send out there cards?


Woburn changed things this year under mgl 32. You have to go down to city hall and request a card in order to be considered. They did this to save requisition money and to enter recruits into different rolling academy's. A guy from my dept went down a week after the results were out and said it only took a few minutes.


----------



## asd1234

State Trooper eligibility list is out.


----------



## j1219

asd1234 said:


> State Trooper eligibility list is out.


2,059 lol


----------



## TheSnowman

Finally the State police list is out. Here is the link for anyone who can't find it.
http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/msp/divisions/administrative-services/eligible-list-9-26-17.pdf
I'm more than happy with my ranking. Can't complain being in the top 1000. Did better than I thought.


----------



## ThinBlue56

Top 100.....

*starts googling Tattoo Removal services in Massachusetts*


----------



## FORCEFED

1081. Won't hold my breath.
Good luck boys

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdavch

FORCEFED said:


> 1081. Won't hold my breath.
> Good luck boys
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The 83rd went though close to 1700 names to make up the 247.

This was also have the 82nd. Not sure how many names they went through for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

FORCEFED said:


> 1081. Won't hold my breath.
> Good luck boys
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Your close to the top 1000. If a class gets put through you'll definitely get a call. I say this based on what mrdavch and myself have found out about the previous numbers that the state has burnt through to get a class going. The only problem is the budget available for the State Police right now is not great. We might not see another class for awhile but the good thing is that this list is good for 4 years. I'm willing to bet atleast one class will get called in that span.


----------



## FORCEFED

A friend of mine got a 97 and placed 200 ahead of me. I got a 92 but think military gives 94? It's a long haul especially if they aren't hunting for bodies this season. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo1626

What would be a good ranking on the State Police?


----------



## asd1234

Does anyone have an educated guess or prior knowledge of how far into the list MSP would possibly go for the first academy? If they have one that is..


----------



## Shosh328

off the 2013 list i heard they pulled 900-1000 names for the 82nd and around 1600-1700 total for the 83rd. for the 83rd they actually had to send out a second round of letters to lower scoring applicants due to lack of response with the initial round of letters


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Shosh328 said:


> off the 2013 list i heard they pulled 900-1000 names for the 82nd and around 1600-1700 total for the 83rd. for the 83rd they actually had to send out a second round of letters to lower scoring applicants due to lack of response with the initial round of letters


Thats true, most likely because it was almost 4 years after the test. A lot of people got other jobs, moved on, or somehow disqualified themselves. The one positive is; the longer they put the class off, the further down the list they'll go.


----------



## ecpd402

Ivo1626 said:


> is there any way to find out when Woburn will send out there cards?


Woburn police did a big hiring the last couple of years . The hire reserve cops first then promote to full time when their is a opening. They are full staff last I heard. unless you in the top three and a veteran you may be retesting


----------



## Rogergoodwin

I just realized I got a card from Pittsfield as a non-resident. Is anyone making the journey out to no-man's land to sign?


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> I just realized I got a card from Pittsfield as a non-resident. Is anyone making the journey out to no-man's land to sign?


I got one too...but holding out for my resident preference city...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGTnewt

8BRAVO said:


> I got one too...but holding out for my resident preference city...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Same here, but think I'm also going to wait for my resident preference city, plus I'm in the top 100 for the state police. Wont make the 3 hour drive out there but looks like a decent department. This seems like the second time Pittsfield has sent out cards in the last month. No one must have signed the first list.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

8BRAVO said:


> I got one too...but holding out for my resident preference city...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Most people probably are. They were starting laterals off at 37k a year. Wonder what new guys would make...


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rogergoodwin said:


> Most people probably are. They were starting laterals off at 37k a year. Wonder what new guys would make...


Yeah...I'd be in the poor house living off pb&j sandwiches and ramen 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## unexpo

How is 37k even sustainable? Kind of embarrasing for that Dept...


----------



## Southshore10

Any one have any information on Brockton? If they plan on giving out cards soon/how many they are hiring?


----------



## MyNameIsTyler

Do all towns send out cards through email? Are there any towns that tend to do things differently?


----------



## SGTnewt

Southshore10 said:


> Any one have any information on Brockton? If they plan on giving out cards soon/how many they are hiring?


Heard that 20 BP officers are retiring in the next couple of years. Right now they are going to send 10 people they investigated off the old list to an arcademy this winter last I heard.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

unexpo said:


> How is 37k even sustainable? Kind of embarrasing for that Dept...


Looks like with a bachelor's and shift dif. It's around 48k. Still rough. Although maybe cost of living is that much lower out there.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MyNameIsTyler said:


> Do all towns send out cards through email? Are there any towns that tend to do things differently?


All through email. They don't come from the town, they come from civil service so they're all uniform.


----------



## Southshore10

SGTnewt said:


> Heard that 20 BP officers are retiring in the next couple of years. Right now they are going to send 10 people they investigated off the old list to an arcademy this winter last I heard.


well that's not something I was hoping to hear, appreciate the info. Not much left to do except hope my mid twenties spot on the list gets my foot in the door eventually.


----------



## SGTnewt

Southshore10 said:


> well that's not something I was hoping to hear, appreciate the info. Not much left to do except hope my mid twenties spot on the list gets my foot in the door eventually.





Southshore10 said:


> well that's not something I was hoping to hear, appreciate the info. Not much left to do except hope my mid twenties spot on the list gets my foot in the door eventually.


It probably will. I'm in the mid teens in Brockton. My buddy is going to the academy this winter for the January academy and he was mid 30s off the old list. They should hire around 15-20 in the next couple of years.


----------



## RTBeast

Is there anyway to see 2015 lists somehow? I know they're "destroyed" but is there something like an archived version or anything?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

I heard either Lowell or quincy hired 13 and went down almost 90 names to get them. Being far down the list isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## pmcavenia

Trying to make my way through this entire thread to find answers but, I'll ask anyway.

Veteran
Academy Trained (Self-Sponsored)
Placed 21 on Lowell PD's List

Any idea of wait time or how this works? Been applying everywhere I can.
Anything helps, thanks!


----------



## Mvcrouse

Anyone have any insight on Transit Police?
What is their timeline? How many officers are they looking to hire?


----------



## Cube27

Anyone have any idea of Boston PD's timeline? Their graduating a class in February apparently.


----------



## RTBeast

Learned some interesting information out of Worcester today, looks like they're still really short on manpower regardless of just graduating a class + many retirements forthcoming.


----------



## Mvcrouse

Mvcrouse said:


> Anyone have any insight on Transit Police?
> What is their timeline? How many officers are they looking to hire?


FYI for anyone interested: they already handed out cards.


----------



## RTBeast

Anyone going to the Marlboro exam this Saturday?


----------



## Guest

So total MSP pulled 2600 names off the last list? 2013 and this recent class?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Mvcrouse said:


> FYI for anyone interested: they already handed out cards.


Any idea if they reached beyond the d-vets?


----------



## Mvcrouse

Rogergoodwin said:


> Any idea if they reached beyond the d-vets?


No idea.


----------



## MyNameIsTyler

So I got an email for Stoughton saying they have a vacancy and telling me to report to the chief of police if I am interested in being considered for the position. I am curious if it would be best to just walk in and explain my situation or possibly take a different approach, such as a letter or a phone call. I also take it as it would be best to be in a suit, if not a shirt and tie from here on out. I appreciate any advice!


----------



## ThinBlue56

MyNameIsTyler said:


> So I got an email for Stoughton saying they have a vacancy and telling me to report to the chief of police if I am interested in being considered for the position. I am curious if it would be best to just walk in and explain my situation or possibly take a different approach, such as a letter or a phone call. I also take it as it would be best to be in a suit, if not a shirt and tie from here on out. I appreciate any advice!


What is "your situation?....."


----------



## MyNameIsTyler

ThinBlue56 said:


> What is "your situation?....."


Essentially what I am asking is should I be in a suit when I am going into the station to accept a card or is it typically a brief thing, in which you just sign your name to state your interest and leave?


----------



## Edmizer1

ThinBlue56 said:


> What is "your situation?....."


_'I am curious if it would be best to just walk in and explain my situation or possibly take a different approach, such as a letter or a phone"_ 
I don't know what your situation is but I am sure whatever it is the PD could absolutely care less. I am sure the PD's attitude is that you can either sign or not sign the list. if you do sign, follow the exact instructions they give you or they will cross your name off the list as fast as they can get the pen across the paper. Unless you are super connected, no PD is going to listen to a story on your variables on getting hired, they just don't care.


----------



## Kenny

MyNameIsTyler said:


> Essentially what I am asking is should I be in a suit when I am going into the station to accept a card or is it typically a brief thing, in which you just sign your name to state your interest and leave?


Always wear a suit for every encounter with the PD from here on out unless instructed other wise. Aside from that like Edmizer said follow their directions to a T and familiarize yourself with the phrase attention to detail. Also stay off social media


----------



## Rogergoodwin

MyNameIsTyler said:


> Essentially what I am asking is should I be in a suit when I am going into the station to accept a card or is it typically a brief thing, in which you just sign your name to state your interest and leave?


You should wear a suit but don't go down without writing your letter of intent first. And definitely make sure you call first. You don't want to be "that guy" that just shows up.


----------



## JohnnyCakes93

Any word on when emails will be sent out for Boston?


----------



## beantown15

I heard sometime this month or maybe January, but we’ll see.


----------



## GeorgeHenin11

Hello, I have a hypothetical for someone who has a better understanding of civil service. Suppose a department is hiring 3 and there are 5 candidates who participate in the process. Let's say they all pass everything and are eligible for hire, do they pick who they want or do they have to take the first 3. Are there any rules in place that would apply to this?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

GeorgeHenin11 said:


> Hello, I have a hypothetical for someone who has a better understanding of civil service. Suppose a department is hiring 3 and there are 5 candidates who participate in the process. Let's say they all pass everything and are eligible for hire, do they pick who they want or do they have to take the first 3. Are there any rules in place that would apply to this?


There should be at least 2n+1. So for 3 spots at least 7 (and everyone tied with the 7th person) should be eligible. And they can bypass someone if a lower candidate is more qualified. Although, more often people are bypassed for negative reasons pertaining to them.


----------



## Deepwoods

Rumor floating around regarding MSP sending out emails... any update?


----------



## MysteryOwl10

Deepwoods said:


> Rumor floating around regarding MSP sending out emails... any update?


Also heard this rumor. No emails for me yet


----------



## 8BRAVO

How about those Boston cards


----------



## jt92

8BRAVO said:


> How about those Boston cards











Actual photo of me waiting for Boston cards


----------



## 8BRAVO

jt92 said:


> View attachment 9141
> 
> Actual photo of me waiting for Boston cards


Right... Just got another Pittsfield card...


----------



## unexpo

Any word on Worcester cards?


----------



## Kenny

unexpo said:


> Any word on Worcester cards?


It's been quiet from my contacts. I have a few people looking out for any info, and they'll pass it on to me when they get it. From what I had been hearing around Thanksgiving I'm surprised nothing's kicked into gear yet, but then again I'm not.


----------



## unexpo

Kenny said:


> It's been quiet from my contacts. I have a few people looking out for any info, and they'll pass it on to me when they get it. From what I had been hearing around Thanksgiving I'm surprised nothing's kicked into gear yet, but then again I'm not.


Yeah, I heard around thanksgiving that they were waiting for their most recent recruits to finish with their on the job training before they started. Didn't think it would take this long though haha


----------



## Rufus Teague

8BRAVO said:


> Right... Just got another Pittsfield card...


Not sure if your kidding but just curious. How far down the list in Pittsfield are you?


----------



## 8BRAVO

Rufus Teague said:


> Not sure if your kidding but just curious. How far down the list in Pittsfield are you?


No, I'm serious...I got an email back in September from them, but didn't respond I was looking to be more on the eastern side of the state where I'm from...got another email on 1/12-I think I'm going to respond to this one and see where the cards fall...no pun intended


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Just received a card from the MSP. Good luck all!


----------



## ThinBlue56

Rogergoodwin said:


> Just received a card from the MSP. Good luck all!


Mail or Email?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

ThinBlue56 said:


> Mail or Email?


They're hand delivering them this round. Make sure your place is squared away, they are not playing around.


----------



## ThinBlue56

Rogergoodwin said:


> They're hand delivering them this round. Make sure your place is squared away, they are not playing around.


lol. So can you just answer if its email or mail? Feel like thats a pretty fair question. Obviously BPD, etc uses email now, no physical cards but wasn't sure how MSP works.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

ThinBlue56 said:


> lol. So can you just answer if its email or mail? Feel like thats a pretty fair question. Obviously BPD, etc uses email now, no physical cards but wasn't sure how MSP works.


They're both civil service. CS notifies people by email. The department has nothing to do with it.


----------



## 49825

Rogergoodwin said:


> They're both civil service. CS notifies people by email. The department has nothing to do with it.


They don't email everyone's cards at the same time?


----------



## ThinBlue56

Rogergoodwin said:


> They're both civil service. CS notifies people by email. The department has nothing to do with it.


Thats what I figured. Just interesting that I didn't receive anything & i'm top 125, but regardless, goodluck man.


----------



## LA Copper

jt92 said:


> View attachment 9141
> 
> Actual photo of me waiting for Boston cards


This was almost me when I was waiting for a card on the two tests I took, which is why I finally came out west. I've put a few pounds on since then.


----------



## Ivo1626

Rogergoodwin said:


> Just received a card from the MSP. Good luck all!


Nice! Good Luck! Where are you one the MSP list?


----------



## Kenny

Last go around MSP mailed the "cards". They were actually letters with a lot of information. Read carefully.


----------



## FORCEFED

Ivo1626 said:


> Nice! Good Luck! Where are you one the MSP list?


I'm not the OP but apparently got one today. I was like 1000-1100 ish. To give a figure. Didn't score too well like a 92.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## FORCEFED

FORCEFED said:


> I'm not the OP but apparently got one today. I was like 1000-1100 ish. To give a figure. Didn't score too well like a 92.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Sorry on mobile but the 92 was wrong. Has to be higher than 93.5 says on the letter

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

Kenny said:


> Last go around MSP mailed the "cards". They were actually letters with a lot of information. Read carefully.


... and they exploded after you read them.


----------



## Kenny

RodneyFarva said:


> ... and they exploded after you read them.


Must be why they decided to post the Candidate Letter on the website this time. It's tough to memorize 3 pages back and front...


----------



## nickjpass

Got mine too. Genuinely surprised as I am from NYS.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

nickjpass said:


> Got mine too. Genuinely surprised as I am from NYS.


Damn. The USPS never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Kenny

Cards are out for Worcester. Time to go M.I.A. and hope things fall the right way. Good luck to anyone else involved.


----------



## unexpo

I got a card for Worcester, good luck to everyone


----------



## TheSnowman

Kenny said:


> Cards are out for Worcester. Time to go M.I.A. and hope things fall the right way. Good luck to anyone else involved.


Why go MIA? As long as you're not divulging information about yourself, exact ranking or score nobody will know who you are.


----------



## Kenny

TheSnowman said:


> Why go MIA? As long as you're not divulging information about yourself, exact ranking or score nobody will know who you are.


Yeah I guess that's true. In all reality I'm not trying to hide who I am anyways. Just kind of seems like the prudent thing to do when going through a BI.


----------



## wwonka

Kenny said:


> Yeah I guess that's true. In all reality I'm not trying to hide who I am anyways. Just kind of seems like the prudent thing to do when going through a BI.


Just keep your nose clean and don't make controversial statements.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

Anybody know how someone appears to have scored a 101 on the test?(# 1150 on the police list, Adam Siegel)

The only thing I can think of is that he was one of the rare 'civilian with vet preference ' and they just made an error on the list.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Rogergoodwin said:


> Anybody know how someone appears to have scored a 101 on the test?(# 1150 on the police list, Adam Siegel)
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that he was one of the rare 'civilian with vet preference ' and they just made an error on the list.


Scored 99 Plus vet pref

Disregard was thinking of MSP list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplethreat

Rogergoodwin said:


> Just received a card from the MSP. Good luck all!


 No, no Good luck to you!! That's awesome Congrats!


----------



## Crefton

Where do I find the State police eligibility list?


----------



## nickjpass

Crefton said:


> Where do I find the State police eligibility list?


Lol, where have you been?

Recruitment


----------



## Guest

Has anybody heard of MSP getting ready to send out invites? Or if they even have another class scheduled? I just had an old classmate who just graduated and he said he had no idea really what their plans are. Guess it doesn't matter to him, he's already in after all


----------



## pd12cl

jgraham11 said:


> Has anybody heard of MSP getting ready to send out invites? Or if they even have another class scheduled? I just had an old classmate who just graduated and he said he had no idea really what their plans are. Guess it doesn't matter to him, he's already in after all


MSP already sent out cards... PT's already scheduled


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Has anybody heard of MSP getting ready to send out invites? Or if they even have another class scheduled? I just had an old classmate who just graduated and he said he had no idea really what their plans are. Guess it doesn't matter to him, he's already in after all


Wow that's harsh. Wonder why he didnt want you to know the process has already started.


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> Wow that's harsh. Wonder why he didnt want you to know the process has already started.


Uh because he doesn't know. You want me to believe one of my best friends has it out for me? Not every trooper has an ear to the ground for news on the next academy. Pretty sure they've got bigger fish to fry


----------



## Goose

jgraham11 said:


> Uh because he doesn't know. You want me to believe one of my best friends has it out for me? Not every trooper has an ear to the ground for news on the next academy. Pretty sure they've got bigger fish to fry


I guess not everyone that is interested in MSP that logs onto Masscops reads the RTT thread.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Uh because he doesn't know. You want me to believe one of my best friends has it out for me? Not every trooper has an ear to the ground for news on the next academy. Pretty sure they've got bigger fish to fry


All the new troopers knew about it because it was mentioned many times at the end of the academy. But I don't want to get involved in whatever's going on between you and your bff.


----------



## pd12cl

Pretty hard to work for any department and not have an idea when they are hiring next...


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> All the new troopers knew about it because it was mentioned many times at the end of the academy. But I don't want to get involved in whatever's going on between you and your bff


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> All the new troopers knew about it because it was mentioned many times at the end of the academy. But I don't want to get involved in whatever's going on between you and your bff.


At least I've got friends, you live on this forum. Why don't you try getting out once in awhile, Roger..


----------



## HuskyH-2

jgraham11 said:


> At least I've got friends, you live on this forum. Why don't you try getting out once in awhile, Roger..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

jgraham11 said:


> At least I've got friends, you live on this forum. Why don't you try getting out once in awhile, Roger..


Well that escalated quickly 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

8BRAVO said:


> Well that escalated quickly
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Am I wrong lol? Anytime I check this forum this guy has every answer in the book somehow. No wonder he's got an ego problem he's like a police prophet or some shit lmao


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> At least I've got friends, you live on this forum. Why don't you try getting out once in awhile, Roger..


To be fair, you promoted an old classmate to bffl over night. That guy doesn't count as a friend. Even still, he shouldn't have done that to you...


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> To be fair, you promoted an old classmate to bffl over night. That guy doesn't count as a friend. Even still, he shouldn't have done that to you...


Pity? Are you fucking serious? Lmao

Spare me please

And for the record I have family that are troopers and even they don't know if "cards" have been sent out. They did say they heard rumblings of an November academy start though.

Let's see you twist that into some f'd up theory about how my family has it out for me too lol


----------



## FORCEFED

jgraham11 said:


> Pity? Are you fucking serious? Lmao
> 
> Spare me please
> 
> And for the record I have family that are troopers and even they don't know if "cards" have been sent out. They did say they heard rumblings of an November academy start though.
> 
> Let's see you twist that into some f'd up theory about how my family has it out for me too lol


I think everyone is trying to tell you people will be nice.

Way i see it- if everyone else they heard has received a card and you haven't, why would they want to be the one to say sucks to suck.

Here you are just throwing some tantrum when everyone is telling you to get over it and better luck next yr. Happy Gilmore style.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> Pity? Are you fucking serious? Lmao
> 
> Spare me please
> 
> And for the record I have family that are troopers and even they don't know if "cards" have been sent out. They did say they heard rumblings of an November academy start though.
> 
> Let's see you twist that into some f'd up theory about how my family has it out for me too lol


You're adopted.


----------



## bigfoot1120

jgraham11 said:


> Pity? Are you fucking serious? Lmao
> 
> Spare me please
> 
> And for the record I have family that are troopers and even they don't know if "cards" have been sent out. They did say they heard rumblings of an November academy start though.
> 
> Let's see you twist that into some f'd up theory about how my family has it out for me too lol


You're making a fool of yourself, just as you have in the past. I think it's best for you to cease posting, you seem a little too sensitive.

Also, cards went out a month ago, but how hard is it to go on the mass state police website, or call their headquarters to find out by yourself?


----------



## Guest

Rogergoodwin said:


> You're adopted.


And you're a pompous bitch


----------



## Guest

bigfoot1120 said:


> You're making a fool of yourself, just as you have in the past. I think it's best for you to cease posting, you seem a little too sensitive.


I'm not letting someone mock me. I don't care if it's over a forum or not. I'm done with it, but to expect me to not respond to that arrogance is unrealistic. I'd love to see that card Goodwin cause to be honest I think most of your posts are full of shit


----------



## 8BRAVO

...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

jgraham11 said:


> I'm not letting someone mock me. I don't care if it's over a forum or not. I'm done with it, but to expect me to not respond to that arrogance is unrealistic. I'd love to see that card Goodwin cause to be honest I think most of your posts are full of shit


"My dad is the postmaster general and even HE has not seen ANY CARDS GOING THROUGH THE FUCKIN MAIL!! NOBODY KNOWS!!!" -JGRAHAM


----------



## FORCEFED

jgraham11 said:


> I'm not letting someone mock me. I don't care if it's over a forum or not. I'm done with it, but to expect me to not respond to that arrogance is unrealistic. I'd love to see that card Goodwin cause to be honest I think most of your posts are full of shit


You are making a fool of yourself. Anyone that has been to any sort of academy or bmt , hell even as simply as seen GI Jane knows that people will talk like this to you and if you can't take a little teasing or hint of insecurity then you will be signing the release and onto whatever else you want to try in life.

You don't blend in one bit man and that makes you a target, as you have shown.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfoot1120

jgraham11 said:


> I'm not letting someone mock me. I don't care if it's over a forum or not. I'm done with it, but to expect me to not respond to that arrogance is unrealistic. I'd love to see that card Goodwin cause to be honest I think most of your posts are full of shit


You need some real life experience before getting on a PD. What are you going to do when you're working the streets and someone mocks you, arrest them for hurting your feelings? Sometimes the best thing to do is ignore the individual. You ever thought about corrections? That would be some good experience, that I think would benefit you.


----------



## 8BRAVO

... I'm here like...


----------



## pd12cl

jgraham11 said:


> I'm not letting someone mock me. I don't care if it's over a forum or not. I'm done with it, but to expect me to not respond to that arrogance is unrealistic. I'd love to see that card Goodwin cause to be honest I think most of your posts are full of shit


You actually worry about someone mocking you on a police forum??? Police might not be the job for you bud. If you actually wanted the job bad enough you might try doing some research on your own and at least look at the MSP website.


----------



## FORCEFED

8BRAVO said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Honestly thought this was an ad on the forum.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

FORCEFED said:


> Honestly thought this was an ad on the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


... Defenders lead the way...


----------



## wwonka

Rogergoodwin said:


> Anybody know how someone appears to have scored a 101 on the test?(# 1150 on the police list, Adam Siegel)
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that he was one of the rare 'civilian with vet preference ' and they just made an error on the list.


Vet status or 10 years at county.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwonka

jgraham11 said:


> I'm not letting someone mock me. I don't care if it's over a forum or not. I'm done with it, but to expect me to not respond to that arrogance is unrealistic. I'd love to see that card Goodwin cause to be honest I think most of your posts are full of shit


Welcome to MassCops!

NOW RUN AWAY BEFORE I MOCK YOU A 2ND TIME!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogergoodwin

wwonka said:


> Vet status or 10 years at county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It says non-vet on the list. And I don't know what 10 years at county means.


----------



## wwonka

Rogergoodwin said:


> It says non-vet on the list. And I don't know what 10 years at county means.


I worked with a guy who came to the DOC from Worc county and he got a 101, He said he got a 99 and got 2 points for being at worc county for 10 years. Exp points. he wasn't a vet or a minority so he waited 2 classes..


----------



## Rogergoodwin

wwonka said:


> I worked with a guy who came to the DOC from Worc county and he got a 101, He said he got a 99 and got 2 points for being at worc county for 10 years. Exp points. he wasn't a vet or a minority so he waited 2 classes..


Completely forgot about experience points. Must've been a municipal cop. Good call.


----------



## ecpd402

These comments are like a brick to the face and I’ve seen a brick to the face at Emerson


----------



## LGriffin

wwonka said:


> I worked with a guy who came to the DOC from Worc county and he got a 101, He said he got a 99 and got 2 points for being at worc county for 10 years. Exp points. he wasn't a vet or a minority so he waited 2 classes..


That's correct info. I had a 101 (99 + 2 experience points) 
Keep watch if you earned them bc I had to drive to Boston and get my score corrected after they screwed up and failed to add them. A ninety-nine may as well be a 60.


----------



## j1219

Anyone get cards from Boston police? I heard cards went out


----------



## 8BRAVO

j1219 said:


> Anyone get cards from Boston police? I heard cards went out


Yeah on the 26th deadline to sign is tomorrow


----------



## j1219

Any idea how far they went down the list? And will they remove names from the list or will it stay the same


8BRAVO said:


> Yeah on the 26th deadline to sign is tomorrow[/QUOTE


----------



## 8BRAVO

j1219 said:


> Any idea how far they went down the list? And will they remove names from the list or will it stay the same


Once people are hired they will come off... As far as how far down who knows I'm in the 150's although I've been bumped down a few times...


----------



## Afc34545

Outside of additional test dates for military, are there any additional test centers for the CS if your lets say...deployed?
Thanks.


----------



## Goose

Afc34545 said:


> Outside of additional test dates for military, are there any additional test centers for the CS if your lets say...deployed?
> Thanks.


As a moderator I can see where you are posting from...and all I have to ask is WHYYYYYY the hell are you considering Massachusetts?? Plenty of departments are hiring where you're at.


----------



## Treehouse413

What's he/she got to lose. Play their cards right and get on a dept making 250-300k . Ha


Goose said:


> As a moderator I can see where you are posting from...and all I have to ask is WHYYYYYY the hell are you considering Massachusetts?? Plenty of departments are hiring where you're at.


----------



## Afc34545

Goose said:


> As a moderator I can see where you are posting from...and all I have to ask is WHYYYYYY the hell are you considering Massachusetts?? Plenty of departments are hiring where you're at.


I am from Massachusetts. After 8 years and 5 deployments its time to come home.


----------



## wwonka

Treehouse413 said:


> What's he/she got to lose. Play their cards right and get on a dept making 250-300k . Ha


Hell is seems like the MSP makes that much Ohh wait they are under investigation.
The Greedy get caught


----------



## Afc34545

Another question: if i take the military make up exam while on active duty, can I claim residency in boston (where I will live when i get out) to get on thst list, or do I have to wait until I am discharged? My current home of record is Weymouth fysa. Thanks.


----------



## Treehouse413

Afc34545 said:


> Another question: if i take the military make up exam while on active duty, can I claim residency in boston (where I will live when i get out) to get on thst list, or do I have to wait until I am discharged? My current home of record is Weymouth fysa. Thanks.


Civil Service Law Chapter 31, section 58 permits cities and towns to ask that residents be placed on entry-level police and firefighter eligible lists before nonresidents. A "resident" is a person who has lived in the same city or town for the full year (12 months) before the original date of the examination. For example, if you took an examination on March 25, 2017, you would have to live in a single city or town from March 25, 2016 to March 25, 2017 to claim residency in that city or town.


Your residence, for the purpose of civil service law, is the place where you actually lived and intended as your permanent home.
If you were in the military, you may use the Massachusetts city or town where you lived when you entered the military if you returned to that city or town after you left the military, or, if you are still in the military, you intend to return to that city or town.
If you move to another city or town at any time during the year before the examination, you do not qualify for residency preference in any city or town.
*How to Update Your Residency Preference*
If you would like this office to adjust your record, please send an email to [email protected] and include the information listed below:


a detailed statement that you wish to claim residency preference status for a particular city/town and that you have lived there for the entire twelve month period preceding the date of the examination.
your name
address during the time frame
Person ID (located on your score notice)
Examination Title (for example, Firefighter or Police Officer )
The appointing authority may require verification of residency for consideration prior to an appointment.

*Military Residency Preference*
For military personnel who were on full-time active duty during any part of or the entire 12-month period required to establish residency in a Massachusetts city or town, you may still be eligible to claim residency preference if you meet the following conditions:


You must have served a period of Full-Time Military Active Duty (for which you received or will receive a DD214) during any part of the 12 month period of: 
2018 Firefighter - March 24, 2017 to March 24, 2018
2017 Police Officer - March 25, 2016 to March 25, 2017
2016 Firefighter - April 16, 2015 to April 16, 2016

You must have been a Massachusetts Resident at the time of entry into full-time active duty or your Home of Record on your DD214 for this period of active duty must be a city or town in Massachusetts.
You must return to your Home of Record (Town A) or establish residency in a different Massachusetts municipality (Town B) within 90 days of the date of separation/release/discharge from this period of active duty as listed on your DD214.


----------



## Goose

Afc34545 said:


> I am from Massachusetts. After 8 years and 5 deployments its time to come home.


I'm a couple weeks late to this but don't discount the large city your base is at or the metro area an hour north. A lot of departments can't hire enough people and your chances are that much better being a vet. You could get a job before you are out of the military or soon after, while you could be waiting years for a civil service department in MA if you haven't already tested and have residency.


----------



## huff12

Question for someone, 

I just did the military make up exam felt i did pretty well, what is the next step of the process? Do i get my results then just wait for for contact from a PD?


----------



## Drebbin

You could do that. Just sit back and wait for a Job to come your way, Or you could do everything possible to get yourself ahead of the all the other people who want the same job. Your veterans status is a good start but while you are waiting do more. Take an EMT course. Find an auxiliary unit/Special Officer job and gain some experience. Take a language course. Pad your resume. I would also look at departments outside of Massachusetts. Mass is one of the toughest states to get a law enforcement job in. Good luck


----------



## huff12

Drebbin said:


> You could do that. Just sit back and wait for a Job to come your way, Or you could do everything possible to get yourself ahead of the all the other people who want the same job. Your veterans status is a good start but while you are waiting do more. Take an EMT course. Find an auxiliary unit/Special Officer job and gain some experience. Take a language course. Pad your resume. I would also look at departments outside of Massachusetts. Mass is one of the toughest states to get a law enforcement job in. Good luck


Thanks man, Mass seems kind of crappy for getting a job. i applied to a non civil service town with a degree and vet status and could not get a call back. The whole system seems broken but i grew up in Mass so i stick around for a bit


----------



## Navyguy23

Also taking the military makeup exam in October....when exactly does your experience matter in civil service, only after the cutoff score is established?


----------



## Drebbin

Let's say you and ten other veterans have the same score. What is going to make you stand out and be the choice over the others?

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy23

Im working on my second Masters and made it through two significant selection courses one of which landed me a spot at the Navy's top CT unit. I don't even know if the state police will care. I'm not trying to build myself up here, hopefully all capable vets get a good look and every capable non vet for that matter.... really just wondering if resume bullets matter or if it's irrelevant if you dont score well enough?


----------



## bigfoot1120

Drebbin said:


> Let's say you and ten other veterans have the same score. What is going to make you stand out and be the choice over the others?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


What will make you stand out in your scenario is which person has the most political pull.


----------



## Drebbin

bigfoot1120 said:


> What will make you stand out in your scenario is which person has the most political pull.


Truer words were never spoken. In Massachusetts political pull is your trump card.


----------



## Kenny

Navyguy23 said:


> Im working on my second Masters and made it through two significant selection courses one of which landed me a spot at the Navy's top CT unit. I don't even know if the state police will care. I'm not trying to build myself up here, hopefully all capable vets get a good look and every capable non vet for that matter.... really just wondering if resume bullets matter or if it's irrelevant if you dont score well enough?


That will only help you if and when you're reached by your municipality on their list. Once you've been told you're being considered for a position and they make it to your name for an orientation, background, etc, then it will definitely help you. But it's all for nothing if you don't score high enough and get reached by the department whose list your on.


----------



## RTBeast

Gents - I'm sure this might've been asked and answered but, say you were reached out to by your municipality and you failed to appear to sign your name - would you be contacted once again when names get pulled? Or do they consider the lack of response as the applicant no longer being interested? 
Thanks all


----------



## Treehouse413

They’ll contact you 2 more times if your within the formula when they hire, after that your name is removed. I’m referring to civil service .


----------



## 9319

Salem, Everette and Somerville (big $ by the way) will be hiring dozens soon FYI to anyone who lives there. Good luck!


----------



## felony

RTBeast said:


> Gents - I'm sure this might've been asked and answered but, say you were reached out to by your municipality and you failed to appear to sign your name - would you be contacted once again when names get pulled? Or do they consider the lack of response as the applicant no longer being interested?
> Thanks all


You fail to sign the list in the specified time, you're remove from further consideration.


----------



## felony

Navyguy23 said:


> Im working on my second Masters and made it through two significant selection courses one of which landed me a spot at the Navy's top CT unit. I don't even know if the state police will care. I'm not trying to build myself up here, hopefully all capable vets get a good look and every capable non vet for that matter.... really just wondering if resume bullets matter or if it's irrelevant if you dont score well enough?


If its a civil service department your degree means crap unless, you're tied with a similar score with another applicant. Then they may compare your qualifications and determine which is better suited.


----------



## Hush

You're DEVGRU? Why would you want to be a local cop with that background when a former Tier 1 guy could do just about ANYTHING? Unless the Navy has ANOTHER top CT unit...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy23

The navy does not


----------



## Hush

Welcome aboard then! You're invited to the first annual MassCops range day!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## malbec222

Currently active duty military right now all signed up to take October make up - my question is does anyone know around how long it would take me to get on the current list after the test on 10/5? 

In addition, I won’t have my DD214 until feb, online it says you can get a letter from commanding officer with dates of service and estimated date of separation to get veteran status prior to. DD214 - is that something I need before the test on 10/5? Or can I update my account online with that info any time? 

Thanks everyone, my hometown had a relatively short list in comparison to many others at this time so I’m hoping to get myself up and on there ASAP.


----------



## Hush

This is civil service in Massachusetts run by government hacks...don't expect anything to move "quickly". When the test is in April, the scores aren't released until at least October in a GOOD year.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## malbec222

Hush said:


> This is civil service in Massachusetts run by government hacks...don't expect anything to move "quickly". When the test is in April, the scores aren't released until at least October in a GOOD year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That's brutal. I'm hoping since it's last military makeup of the year, that there will be less scores to grade. I suppose we will see.


----------



## Hush

These are Scantron test sheets, the score is known as quickly as you can feed the paper into the machine. The amount of test has nothing to do with why it takes so long to grade, these hacks drag their feet, and pull all sorts of voodoo manipulation shit behind the scenes. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 11bravoarmy

Took military make up today. Feel pretty decent. Wouldn’t say I nailed it, but I definitely passed. 

Someone told me only state police see test scores and towns/cities don’t see scores only lists, how true is this? 

Say I got an 80 but I’m disabled vet and my town has no other vets on the list, would I still have a sucky time finding a job?


----------



## Bloodhound

11bravoarmy said:


> Someone told me only state police see test scores and towns/cities don't see scores only lists, how true is this?
> 
> Say I got an 80 but I'm disabled vet and my town has no other vets on the list, would I still have a sucky time finding a job?


Correct, cities and towns don't get scores, just lists. And in the scenario you state, you would be at the top or your town's list (essentially). 402A/402B list is first.


----------



## 11bravoarmy

Sent an email to hrd to ask if there was an estimated time frame the people who took test on 10/5 can expect results.... their response “when we get them back from our vendor”


----------



## Hush

You got a reply from HRD? Buy a lottery ticket TONIGHT!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 11bravoarmy

Hush said:


> You got a reply from HRD? Buy a lottery ticket TONIGHT!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Here I was wildly annoyed by their response when I apparently should be grateful haha. Hopefully the ole scantron scanning vendors are speedy.


----------



## 53019

I just received a letter for the State Headquarters today about the 85th RTT. Does that mean if I send it back saying "Accept" I'm into the academy or is nothing guaranteed still?


----------



## wwonka

NewGuy1991 said:


> I just received a letter for the State Headquarters today about the 85th RTT. Does that mean if I send it back saying "Accept" I'm into the academy or is nothing guaranteed still?


Yes send it in and then just show up day 1 of the academy with your letter.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

NewGuy1991 said:


> I just received a letter for the State Headquarters today about the 85th RTT. Does that mean if I send it back saying "Accept" I'm into the academy or is nothing guaranteed still?


_In conclusion, please be clear that this invitation to participate in the selection process for the 85th RTT does not guarantee you an appointment to the State Police Academy; it simply provides you an opportunity to compete._
Once again this is right in the letter. Is there a heavily redacted version of this letter in circulation? I don't get it. literally all the answers to your questions can be answered if you just read the damn thing.


----------



## 53019

TheSnowman said:


> _In conclusion, please be clear that this invitation to participate in the selection process for the 85th RTT does not guarantee you an appointment to the State Police Academy; it simply provides you an opportunity to compete._
> Once again this is right in the letter. Is there a heavily redacted version of this letter in circulation? I don't get it. literally all the answers to your questions can be answered if you just read the damn thing.


That wording wasn't on my letter. It just said to send it back, accept, decline or deferment. If you're talking about what's on the website I hadn't read that at the time of my post.


----------



## Clydon94

NewGuy1991 said:


> I just received a letter for the State Headquarters today about the 85th RTT. Does that mean if I send it back saying "Accept" I'm into the academy or is nothing guaranteed still?


Another academy already jeez, how far down have they made it?


----------



## pd12cl

NewGuy1991 said:


> That wording wasn't on my letter. It just said to send it back, accept, decline or deferment. If you're talking about what's on the website I hadn't read that at the time of my post.


If you think just by replying accept you're in the academy I feel bad for you


----------



## 53019

pd12cl said:


> If you think just by replying accept you're in the academy I feel bad for you


Well no kidding they need to go through background. What I meant was assuming that checks out and you had checked accept. Then you're more or less in to the academy? Unless there's budgeting issues.


----------



## pd12cl

A lot more than what you list. It seems like you have no idea what you're getting into. So some research and you won't have to ask these questions.....


NewGuy1991 said:


> Well no kidding they need to go through background. What I meant was assuming that checks out and you had checked accept. Then you're more or less in to the academy? Unless there's budgeting issues.


----------



## 53019

pd12cl said:


> A lot more than what you list. It seems like you have no idea what you're getting into. So some research and you won't have to ask these questions.....


Okay then what's the point of this forum? Just asking general questions. Why should I be expected to know all the nuances that go into this process.. I'll just do my own research then. Thanks for the insight


----------



## 38bigblock

You get the card, and it allows you to compete against everyone else who got a card for the position, assuming you pass everything, your PT test score is good, you rock the interview, and your background is good, you’ll be able to attend the academy.

Hope that helps-

Btw, I’m not civil service or a trooper. Just spent a long time taking the tests and figured out that self sponsoring is the best way to go


----------



## 11bravoarmy

Any idea what one can expect from a second interview? First went well, they did my background (as far as I know, I know they definitely called my references) and now I have a second interview set up with dept end of this month.


----------



## Bloodhound

11bravoarmy said:


> Any idea what one can expect from a second interview? First went well, they did my background (as far as I know, I know they definitely called my references) and now I have a second interview set up with dept end of this month.


Could be an interview with the chief. Or to clear up any questions from the background invest.


----------



## 8BRAVO

Two Boston cards in a month....are they hard pressed for candidates? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aj255357

8BRAVO said:


> Two Boston cards in a month....are they hard pressed for candidates?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


crazy thing is I took the military make up exam last year in May and weren't hiring until recently. Been waiting almost a year.


----------



## 8BRAVO

aj255357 said:


> crazy thing is I took the military make up exam last year in May and weren't hiring until recently. Been waiting almost a year.


Really? Are you claiming Boston residency? I took the initial 2017 and this is my third card....responded to the initial but had to defer...responded to this one so we'll see

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aj255357

8BRAVO said:


> Really? Are you claiming Boston residency? I took the initial 2017 and this is my third card....responded to the initial but had to defer...responded to this one so we'll see
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes claiming Boston residency.


----------



## Guest

So this was the 2nd round of cards they sent out?


----------



## 8BRAVO

jgraham11 said:


> So this was the 2nd round of cards they sent out?


Should be the third if my maths is correct....they sent one back in March of 2018, another at the beginning of April 2019 and then the third last Friday with the caveat if you already signed the April cert you don't have to sign this one...so Wondering if they didn't get a good turn out for April 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alonzo401

Does anybody know anything about how high or low the average scores were for the 2019 civil service exam?


----------



## RTBeast

alonzo401 said:


> Does anybody know anything about how high or low the average scores were for the 2019 civil service exam?


From the few people I've asked so far it's been all over the place: a 97, 93, 80, 77, and 34 (yes 34)


----------



## 02136colonel

From myself and people I’ve talked to, 84, 88, 91,93, 99. Boston residency. Will have to wait until the list comes out to know for sure. I’m just hoping the rumors of mass hiring come to fruition


----------



## 38bigblock

I heard 82, 86, and 88. With civil service phasing out in my area, I don’t know many people who take it anymore. Boston, Worcester, Springfield, or any other large agency is about it.


----------

